# Alternative Ibiza?



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm off traveling 

A very gorgeous friend has invited me to Ibiza. She assures me I will like it, but my head is full of sex, drugs, and party stuff (which I still enjoy in small doses).

Is there really another side to Ibiza?


----------



## mao (Sep 10, 2013)

Yes, it's called Magaluf


----------



## killer b (Sep 11, 2013)

Some friends if mine are in a psychedelic rock band and spent a month out there earlier in the year, I believe as guests of the bassist from Duran Duran. It sounds like theres some wild parties go on in the hills. Also sounds like you might have to be invited. but you're a creative man, I expect you know how to sort that out...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 11, 2013)

killer b said:


> Some friends if mine are in a psychedelic rock band and spent a month out there earlier in the year, I believe as guests of the bassist from Duran Duran. It sounds like theres some wild parties go on in the hills. Also sounds like you might have to be invited. but you're a creative man, I expect you know how to sort that out...



I like the sound of this.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 11, 2013)

In the North it's very affluent and is more like the south of France than what you see on Ibiza Uncovered.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 11, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> In the North it's very affluent and is more like the south of France than what you see on Ibiza Uncovered.



This is good news.


----------



## white rabbit (Sep 11, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Is there really another side to Ibiza?


Yes there is. If you're staying with a friend, you'll probably be away from these places but avoid the bucket shop hotel areas around San Antonio and Playa d'en Bossa. There are still good places to visit in these areas, the sunset a Cafe Mambo in San An is pretty spectacular and Space is still a good club. It's a little out of the way on the road from Ibiza town toward San Josep, but there's a bar called KM5 (because its near the 5 km marker on the road). As for beaches, take your pick. They say the nicest ones are only reachable by boat, but there are some nice ones out on the western tip, Cala Bassa and Cala Roja. And check out the view of Es Vedre in the south west. People can get all astral about it, but it is quite stunning.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 24, 2013)

Change of plan. Going to be based in Mallorca for the winter, but can't leave Granada for a few weeks due to work comittments. Hopefully I will get time on all Three islands. They sound fascinating in their own way.


----------



## chasbo zelena (Sep 28, 2013)

London. Pod sem Stanko.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 28, 2013)

chasbo zelena said:


> London. Pod sem Stanko.



Watcha Mister Gee. Hope all is hunkydory your end.


----------



## chasbo zelena (Sep 29, 2013)

Not bad Stanneers.
We're going to the real Ibiza.
x


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 15, 2013)

Right, I'm ready for the off. Bus to Almeria. Few days hiking to Denia. Ferry to Ibiza. I shall record and paint the 'alternative' Ibiza when I get there. I have purchased a very nice anti German hippie shield from the local Chinese sell evrything shop. Handy places. I know it won't last more than a couple of days, and they won't give me a refund, but where else can you buy such devices?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 16, 2013)

I am in cafe bar Esmeralda. Granada is cold. The snows came back to the mountains the day before yesterday. Trying to decide whether to get a bus now to Cartagena, or spend an evening doing tapas here and getting a bus to Almeria in the morning.

I have never visited Cartagena. Think I am going to do the latest, or earliest bus, then hike for a few days to Denia to get the cheapest ferry option.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 16, 2013)

OK. 3AM bus to Cartagena. Arrive about 9AM. Whole day to make enough to get enough cash for a hike to Denia. Ferry to Ibiza is a bout €40.

It is a 'sort of' plan! I have 2 bottles of quality wine to help me.


----------



## peterkro (Nov 16, 2013)

Formentera.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 16, 2013)

peterkro said:


> Formentera.



Yeah. That one.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cartagena,_Spain

Looks good enough for Three days and €500 to me.


----------



## Callie (Nov 16, 2013)

sounds interesting Stan, will be good to hear how you get on with the rest of your journey. 

Whats the weather like?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 16, 2013)

Callie said:


> Whats the weather like?



Looks less cold than here.

I have a friend in Ibiza I want to spend time with and a recent contact in Mallorca who tells me she is in an 8 bedroom mansion. I am sure there must be a spare room, but I am also sure there are probably serious people looking out for the place who wouldn't be happy if the likes of me turn up looking for beds.

Fucking cold in Granada tonight. Ibiza looks wet and stormy, but much less cold.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 16, 2013)

I am fucking well in McDonalds. Christ - this is the worst bit about traveling. I have opened a bottle of wine. No-one seems to have noticed yet. A cardboard cheeseburger with a bottle of Marques de Griñon tempranillio. Quality.

3 hours until my bus. Good value. €26 and I will wake up in Cartagena at about 8.30AM. Pretty sure a day, or Two there will see me on the ferry to Ibiza. However, the 8 bedroom mansion in Mallorca tempts. Ferry goes to Mallorca first, then Ibiza. It will be a last minute decision.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 17, 2013)

*cough cough*

Not still drunk - honest!

Cartagena.

It is cool here in a very warm sort of way. None of that snow and frost and shit. Cartagena has the World's most perfect sketching pitch. If police leave me alone I will get rich! May have to play the charity line 

From here a Fiver buys a bus ticket to Murcia. Another Tenner gets me to Denia. About €40 for the ferry to Ibiza where I will hook up with my most beautiful friend. She imbibes happiness - I can't wait for a hug!

I have arrived with €10 in pocket and a half complete sketch of the Alhambra. The Alhambra wins everywhere in Spain. I can do it from memory. I love Cartagena so far. Only been here 10 minutes, but it is fucking warm and stuff.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh fuck!

It is Sunday. Everything is closed


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 17, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I have purchased a very nice anti German hippie shield from the local Chinese sell evrything shop.


 
Is that anything like bear spray?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 17, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Oh fuck!
> 
> It is Sunday. Everything is closed


 
What happened to the Whoppers in Granada?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 17, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> What happened to the Whoppers in Granada?



I am about to shit it out


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 17, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I am about to shit it out


 
The good/bad news is there's no roughage in it. It will be an easy slide.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 17, 2013)

Cool. There is a Chinese 'sell everything' shop here open always. I am set to make cash (police allowing).


----------



## pogo 10 (Nov 17, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I'm off traveling
> 
> A very gorgeous friend has invited me to Ibiza. She assures me I will like it, but my head is full of sex, drugs, and party stuff (which I still enjoy in small doses).
> 
> Is there really another side to Ibiza?


Yeah, es canna. For older people and families. Mind you, that was in 2003, could have changed.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 17, 2013)

I have just been told I am not allowed to drink my breakfast beer with my coffee on the terrace. This does not bode well.

Gonna make my cash quick and get the fuck out.


----------



## pogo 10 (Nov 17, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I have just been told I am not allowed to drink my breakfast beer with my coffee on the terrace. This does not bode well.
> 
> GFonna make my cash quick and get the fuck out.


Ffs.


----------



## Geri (Nov 17, 2013)

pogo 10 said:


> Yeah, es canna. For older people and families. Mind you, that was in 2003, could have changed.


 
My colleague goes there every year with her husband - they are in their early 50s.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 17, 2013)

Geri said:


> My colleague goes there every year with her husband - they are in their early 50s.



 Good job I packed my cardigan.

I have found the Chinese sell everything shop and purchased paper. I have spent a couple of hours sitting on terraces drinking coffee and beer. Smoked a bit. Clocked all the street bums - no problems for me here with them. Also clocked the secretos. The only problem they can give me is 'occupation of a public space without permission'. I cannot get permission on Sunday, but if I stand my ground when challenged they will most likely back down.

I like it here so far, but I am very eager to get on that ferry.


----------



## Supine (Nov 17, 2013)

I'll be disappointed if you don't paint a picture while off your chops on extacy pipes in an Ibiza rave club.

(Watches thread)


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 17, 2013)

OK. I am beginning to erm... 'appreciate' that I haven't actually slept for quite a while. My netbook needs recharging also.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 18, 2013)

One whisky too many.

_Keep your shit together man - the police are comming this way._

*KERCHUFF* One almighty side ways wobble sends me head first into fencing aroung roadworks.

With the very kind assistance of polcia nacional I made it to the bus station only to be kicked out by security because I missed the last bus. Night on the cold streets of Cartagena. I still haven't slept. Totally lost all track of time. Cartagena is nice enough, but a bit boring.

Incredibly, I am almost there. In Murcia with bus ticket to Denia where I will buy paints, brushes and canvass, and a ferry ticket to Ibiza. The forecast looks grim. It may be a very rough crossing. No idea what Denia is about, but I am expecting a Spanish Dover - an arsehole of a town.

This is traveling Señor Edwards stylee. Horribly hungover, tired and bruised. Yet to lose anything other than cash though.


----------



## chasbo zelena (Nov 18, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> One whisky too many.
> 
> _Keep your shit together man - _ Yet to lose anything other than cash though.



How the fuck you managed to hold on to your notepad for two years beats me.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 19, 2013)

My laptop died again. Whatever it has catches from XP to Ubuntu. Ubunbtu died the same way. Also, the batteries are bahving very differently to the way they did just a month ago after 3 years.

I am in Denia. I sort of like the place. The people have all been extra friendly and happy. Someone like me worries when get that sort of reception in a new town.

I got bought a bocodillo with 1 Litre of Merceadona cola by a couple of teenagers. The guy who's bar I was working outside offered anything I wanted. I accepted a beer. 

I went to the cheap bed hostal. Closed for holidays - are they being ironic? Anyway, too late to find anywhere else at a reasonable price. I slept outside in a safe place. This is how you do urban camping the safe way for 1 night. I slept in front of the town hall in bright light. I was woken once during the night by a street cleaner. In the morning the sound of doors being unlocked woke me. Politely, obligingly I got up, a took a short stroll away. Smoked a cigarette, then returned to collect my rucksack when I was offered a coffee by one of the town hall workers. It came hot with a nutritional buscuit and a piece of Belgian chocolate. The person who delivered it wasn't the same person who offered it. He came out later to see if I had received it.

Loads of offers of work for unspecified future dates. Won't hold my breath.

No-one here can tell me how much a ferry ticket will cost when purchased at the port. IME, it is the cheapest way with all other ferries I've used in Europe. Plenty tell me you can book cheaply in advance on the internet. I wasn't sure quite when I was going to reach here 

Port first thing tomorrow to find out for myself. Then may have to do another day to get the extra needed.My mate in Granada assured me €35. I have just €60 in pocket now.

I wonder how many people like me arrive at these sort of towns without actually making it to the port to buy an escape?

Mañana mañana!


----------



## chasbo zelena (Nov 19, 2013)

Getting the Tallinn to Helsinki ferry this spring, I splodged a whole lot of coins up on the counter. The girl took pity on me and gave me a staff rates crossing. Worth a pop?


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 19, 2013)

€35 seems very cheap. 

Good luck!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 20, 2013)

The ferry.

No-one here in Denia gave me the right answer. I went to the port and asked for the cheapest possible option. €67. "What about a later ferry?". No later ferry. I had been told there were Three ferries a day. Two fast a slow/cheaper ferry. Not in November. Just a single ferry a day which leaves at 8PM for €67. May have been €67.90 actually. The internet lied, no-one here had a clue. I begged for a cheaper option, but the guy was very adamant that the puter said the price was what it is always. Tomorrow I will try the chasbo zelena approach if it isn't a guy on the ticket counter.

Anyway, have cash. Have paints, brushes and canvas. I am ready to hit Ibiza to paint Mr Zelena being painted by me in that there Ibiza town. A painting of me doing a painting of a future rock megastar that will be fucking brilliant. If my client is happy with the proposal I shall crack on. The sky will be yellow ochre. The palms will be deep turquiose. Mr Gee will be the star. 

I have bought a sleeping bag. Seems like a wise investment. Everyone and everything is on holiday in Denia. There is no cheap bed option without sucking cock. Never tried it. Probably never will.

Whilst on the subject; my German hippie shield has failed Twice already. Tomorrow I talk with a guy about doing a mural in his 'tiende de erotica'. I really ain't so sure!

If ferry leaves at 8PM - what time does it get in?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 20, 2013)

I have already made a start. It will be based upon this. The wine will be called mañana.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I have already made a start. It will be based upon this. The wine will be called mañana.
> View attachment 43687


it looks more like the wine's called hoy


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 20, 2013)

I think Señor chasbo zelena will like the proposal. If he doesn't I'll try and flog the idea to the German hippie with the erotica shop. Minor changes may be needed.


----------



## chasbo zelena (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I think Señor chasbo zelena will like the proposal. If he doesn't I'll try and flog the idea to the German hippie with the erotica shop. Minor changes may be needed.


i think you're rather better at landscapes than portraits so perhaps you should give the erotica a miss.


----------



## chasbo zelena (Nov 20, 2013)

There's no reason he shouldn't do both.


----------



## chasbo zelena (Nov 21, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I have already made a start. It will be based upon this. The wine will be called mañana.



When I first saw this proto-version of the album cover, I was astounded by the craftsmanship, energy and dynamism, the gall the balls the verve and well, the vision.

Looking again, through slightly more seasoned eyes, I think the work, and Stanley, please do forgive my bluntness, could do with just a little more attention.

For starters, the hat you are wearing appears to be a fedora. Now, If I remember correctly, you favoured the wide brimmed panama?

Well, that's enough for now, I have had wide and varied experiences with creative types, and I know that the muse, SHOULD NOT, at all costs be forced or hurried, just left to spread her beautiful, delicate wings of her own mercurial accord.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 22, 2013)

Ibiza. It isn't warm at night.

Something about out of season coastal resorts. You sort of get an insight into old Ibiza - what it was before all the hotels sprung up around it. Sex bars and shit are still here, but most of tourist Ibiza is closed. It looks very workable. Despite the obvious wealth of the few, there is also a very real local population and plenty of street people. It seems to have the same sort of community vibe as Granada.

Denia was nice for a few days, but lacking any real life. Strictly no buskers, street artists, performers, or vendors and, absolutely no beggars allowed. I was only questioned by police on the day I left, so didn't bother arguing. Fully understand why towns like Denia are so strict on this stuff. It does give the impression that poor people are not welcome though. Ibiza appears to be far more tolerant. Looks like rain tomorrow - I will struggle. Rooms by the month are very affordable at this time of year. My plan is to find a room and pay for a month even if I only stay a couple of weeks it will still be cheaper than the cheapest hostal option. Firstly, I need to make the cash. Sleeping bag will come into action tonight  Unless I get lucky 

Expensive way to get here from Granada (direct flights are cheaper than the ferry alone). However, it has already been a fun adventure and I love boats.

Plans for Ibiza...

1. Make some cash and get a room sorted.
2. Complete Señor Zelena's painting.
3. Explore 'alternative' Ibiza and visit a friend unless she doesn't want a visit!
4. Try to get the ball rolling on a community/charity arts event.

Think this is my first sober post on this thread. Possibly my first ever on U75  I am going to buy a bottle of wine now.

Cameras at the ready for pics of the beautiful island next week.


----------



## Supine (Nov 22, 2013)

Got drunk, woke up in ibiza.


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 23, 2013)

This has the makings of an enjoyable thread ......keep it coming please.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 24, 2013)

Perhaps out of season Ibiza town is the 'alternative' Ibiza?

It is very chilled. Very warm by day, and very nice. Very few tourists. My customers so far have all been locals from afar. Swedeish, Dutch and Canadian settlers here.

Friday night I hung in plazas looking to see who was on the streets. If I work here I have to get to know these people and make them my trusted friends.

Initially a guy from Trinidad and Tobago introduced himself. Nice enough, but out of his face on booze and crystal meth. He then introduced me to a much more relaxed guy from St Martins island. He's been here a long time and gave me the low down. Very entertaining conversation. A very compelling story teller. He told me all about the great hurricane on his island in fascinating detail. Told me his life story. Opened up very honestly. We have all seen hurricane stuff on TV and read stories. Thankfully, few have experienced it. What really struck me from this guys story was the preparation and aftermath that rarely gets reported from a first hand point of view.

All of the domesticated animals have to be released into the wild to find their own shelter. The cats, dogs, pigs, chickens - all of them. I hadn't considered that. 

The aftermath was where this guys stories really sunk into me. Two hours he kept me entertained and enthrawled. When the storm had passed (360 kph winds!) all of the trees had been stripped of bark and foilage. This meant no shade from the sun and no photosynthesis - the air and atmosphere was stale. The island relied on desalinated water. The sea was full of rotting flesh. Dead fish. Dead birds. Even Millions of dead shrimps floating on the surface. The bacteria breeding was deadly, so they had to wait for drinking water to be flown in. Above all, what this guy remembers was the deadly morning silence. Everyday he had woken to the sounds of a dawn chorus and the wind rustling the palms. Now there was nothing. No cockerels. No birds chirping. No pigs foraging. Just dead silence. It took about Two weeks before the animals (wild and domesticated) started to return. He also told me about how the indigenous natives dealt with hurricanes long before any African slaves settled.

I bought more wine and picked up some paper cups from a bar. We were joined by others. I was then invited to come along to the red cross van for soup and biscuits. A good opportunity to check out just who is on the streets and who I would have to befriend if I want to work the streets here. It is generally safe. As you would expect from Ibiza, drug availability and abuse is rife. Other than that, it does have a great community feel along long termresidents on the streets, or other.

I love meeting people from all sorts of backgrounds. When they are such compelling story tellers it makes things even more fun. Based on experience, or imagination, it is irrelevant. It is extremely valuable.

Still finding my feet here. There are next to no tourists, so I need to spread news on the local scene. I like it very much so far. It is much more liberal, tolerant and relaxed than I had expected. 

Beds can be found very cheap here at this time of year when you know where to look, but all the backpackers type places are closed.

Back to drink wine with my new mates in the plazas tonight. Might save another bit of cash sleeping in the bank 

I am having a great holiday so far  Must remeber I am here to work also!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 25, 2013)

OK. All looks good to me in Ibiza. It will be my base for a couple of months. Time to find good work.

I'm in an internet cafe making publicity materials. My blog is still working well for me. Every sketch I create on the street displays my blog address loud and clear. My contact details are always readily available on my blog. This came in via email when I was in Denia...


_"Hello Sir,

Are you still in Denia? Yesterday I saw you in "la plaza de San Antonio" and I was glad to see you again, because I saw you last year in Madrid and at Christmas in Granada and I love your drawings.
I would like to know if you sell your drawings and if you can make them with a photo, because my boyfriend is from other city and we would like to put a picture of each city. If you could do it, how much it would cost us?

I hope it can be, because for us it means a lot in our relationship. It's like you had been with us on our travels.

Best wishes,
Lucía Molina".
_
It is worth keeping.

Now I will put a few flyers around town and hand out a few photocopies of work whilst I sketch/paint in the street. It is safe here. The weather is very mild at night, and lovely by day. It is cheap. Cafe con leche and tostada for breakfast €2. Rooms from €12/night. Bargain hotel details if you want holiday hotel luxury - Google it! Worth paying for a taxi ride in and out of town. Pasha is still alive at weekends if you want the Ibiza club scene. I don't 

------------------

--/ insert picture of painting.

Soy un artista Britanico en viajes por trabaja. Yo accepto encargos - dibujos, pinturas, murales... todo!
Yo buscando para un habitacion muy basico (¡barato!) por 6 semanas. Gracias.

John.
Tlf: 689 744 929
TheLostPhotographer.blogspot.com

------------------

I'm fairly confident there is good work here. From here I can explore the other islands without having to lug everything around with me.

On the downside, my netbook seems beyond economical repair and both cameras have suddenly fucked. This is just a technological 3 years and it dies thing no? I need to replace them


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Nov 25, 2013)

Ibiza sounds like an excellent place for the next Urban Spanish meet-up, doesn't it?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 25, 2013)

Out of season Ibiza is very cool. Affordable also.

Just found my first bit of trouble. Hardly worth mentioning, but some totally pissed up guy who was apparently the dealer on Bora Bora throughout the summer trashed my sketch. I lost it. All ended OK after Sidi (no idea about spelling - he's already a good mate. Possibly the biggest street character here) stepped in.

Originally from Mali he played as a professional for Nants in the French league. He took a trial with Arsenal at one point. Ligament damage finished his career as a footballer. Now he is spreading smiles and happiness on the streets and beaches of Ibiza. He also spreads josticks, he gave me one. He is a lovelly guy who everyone here knows. Total alcoholic and crazy in a very harmless way. I thank him for stepping in at just the right moment. No idea who the other guy who trashed my sketch is. He walked off shouting something about how I think I am stronger than him??? 

9.30AM meeting tomorrow with the coolest hotel in town.

I need luck!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 28, 2013)

Busy, busy and a little rained off.

I have found a very nice room in the old town. Huge roof terrace with views. €200 for 6 weeks. Not 100% it is going to work out, but it is good for now. 

Two nice jobs lined up. Meeting with some guy who organises hiking tours to get advice about good routes. Invitation to participate at an arts event at Cafe Chill December 4th - good opportunity to make contacts for my plans here. Progressing nicely with Señor Chasbo Zelena's painting and my big client is organising work for me at Prada for January. All good, but I am now skint  Must sell sketches tomorrow.

People keep telling me that San Juan is where I need to be. So, I am heading that way with new camera on Sunday. Apparently it is the artists spot and has a huge alternative Sunday market. There are many 'hippie' markets also. San Jorge being the closest to Ibiza town on Saturday every week. €1 per Square Meter pitches available.

Ibiza off season is very workable and a very nice place to be. Everywhere in Spain is experiencing record low temperatures. Here it is a bit fresh by night, but perfect by day when the sun shines. It is a trap mind. Like Granada is a trap - the middle ground is not easy to find. You reach high and get there, or you stay low and do your best to enjoy it! There isn't an easy option, but it is workable. Despite the lack of tourists I have sold as much as I can produce so far. I'm going down well here 

Very nice so far. Pic's tomorrow if I manage to fix my netbook this evening.

My new flat mate is a resident here. That means he can book half price ferry tickets. I'll save the rent and some.


----------



## white rabbit (Nov 28, 2013)

It sounds wonderful. I'm very jealous (and I'm in Florida). I can't wait to return to Ibiza, I'm planning to for a few weeks in the summer. Love these updates.


----------



## chasbo zelena (Dec 2, 2013)

Saw this and thought of you, these Scientists are from Granada. 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-491236/A-pint-beer-better-workout-water-say-scientists.html


----------



## JHE (Dec 2, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> People keep telling me that San Juan is where I need to be. So, I am heading that way with new camera on Sunday. Apparently it is the artists spot and has a huge alternative Sunday market.



I may be out of date on this, but many artists used to live around Santa Gertrudis, in the centre of the island (though maybe that wasn't where they sold their stuff).  In Santa Gertrudis you can probably still find the excellent Bar Costa which had (has?) lovely fires in winter and, on the walls, scores or maybe even hundreds of paintings by local artists.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Dec 3, 2013)

Where's Stanley Edwards ?

Looking forward to some cool updates


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 5, 2013)

Crazy few days 

Low batteries. Will give better information later. Only one person died and another got off lightly with 5 stitches to the head. I am now 'urban camping' in a squat with a couple of Colombian prostitutes.

Ibiza trap!

Not quite as bad as it sounds.

Have finished Señor Zelena's fabulous painting. I like it lots


----------



## chasbo zelena (Dec 5, 2013)

Fucking hell.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 6, 2013)

Briefly...

I am inevitably spending much time in the company of proper homeless urban campers. Many have become good mates. 'C' sleeps in the port on the steps. 'G' sleeps in a squat occupied by over 20 people.

On Friday morning 'G' appeared with his head strapped up explaining that a crazy had attacked him with a bottle of vodka. Later 'C' came along for a chat and told me he would be staying with a friend for the weekend. She is a very crazy friend, but that is another story.

I have never come across such a drug addled little town. Most of the homeless people here are proper fucked up on booze, amphetamines, tranquies and valium, and anything that comes their way. It is a bit grim - death never seems far away.

Roll forwards to Monday morning and 'P' finds me to tell me 'C' had been found dead by police. A bit shocked by the news I ask the next person I see if it is confirmed news. Apparently it is. 30 minutes later 'C' appears to tell of his crazy weekend. "Good to see you are still alive". He then strolls around town informing people of his second coming. Turns out some unfortunate German guy took a fatal fall on the steps of the port. Everybody assumed it was 'C'.

This is the crazy, scary shit that happens all the time amongst heavy drinking and drugging homeless, permanent urban campers. It is more crazy here than anywhere else I have experienced with the exception of Nice in France.

I am compiling a guide to urban camping in off season Ibiza. It is very easy to sleep safely for free here.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 6, 2013)

The weather is very weathery. Small island in a big sea. Rain can come from nowhere without notice. Splodge, splodge, splodge - soaking sketch and game over for the day.

 

Last 3 days have been glorious mind.

 

Nadal is officially underway today. I plan to work the weekend and Monday (which is a fiesta), then go hiking around the island for a few days. Netbook repaired. Have camera. Remembering how to get the best out of GIMP. Photos will start coming.

TBH, I am already a bit tired of Ibiza town. It is way too small for me.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Dec 6, 2013)

Doesn't sound too much fun. Hope you'll be ok!


----------



## dessiato (Dec 6, 2013)

Good to see how things are with you Stan. Hope everything continues to go well work wise. You are right about the weather. As I left Jerez last weekend it was -0,5C, it got much warmer as I got north of Sevilla. 

Enjoy El Puente.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 6, 2013)

Sweet Meiga said:


> Doesn't sound too much fun. Hope you'll be ok!



It is fun. Good work here (but, very little on the streets). Doesn't matter where I go I can't avoid, or ignore the people on the streets. Despite the drugs and all that go with them, Ibiza is actually very safe. No need to worry about thieves on the streets.

It is a trap. Very difficult to find income in winter. Easy to live for free at a subsistence level. Drug users always find their cash somehow. Usually dealing themselves, or robbing to order from the High Street.

Always far better to mix with everyone regardless. You soon get respect even if some things around you are a bit grim. I am looking forwards to a bit of countryside hiking!

I do actually enjoy mixing with the local street folk everywhere. Interesting stories, interesting characters. Few of them are actually bad people. Most enjoy the opportunity to help others and share trust.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 11, 2013)

I have checked out of the squat with the Colombian hookers.

Another commission rolls in. All is good. The painting I am working on presently is on a very different level to anything that has gone before it. Can't really explain this, but my sketching style has suddenly changed, and so has my painting.

Two more days work here, then I head to San Carlos to visit my very beautiful friend. It is only about 20 Kilometers, so I will hike there. Taking photographs. To post here.

I am currently in Placa des Parque waiting for the rain. I have cans of strong lager, a packet of Haribo favourites and half decent company. All is OK.

The Christmas lights are quite nice.


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 13, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I have checked out of the squat with the Colombian hookers.
> 
> Another commission rolls in. All is good. The painting I am working on presently is on a very different level to anything that has gone before it. Can't really explain this, but my sketching style has suddenly changed, and so has my painting.
> 
> ...


Wow glad you made it,I am back in UK Bristol,told ya Ibiza was cool ,think its changed a bit since I was there. Keep on bloging bro.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 13, 2013)

I didn't say it was cool.

I am still looking for something good to say about this place.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I didn't say it was cool.
> 
> I am still looking for something good to say about this place.


you've not been locked up there yet, that's quite positive


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 13, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> you've not been locked up there yet, that's quite positive



The police are quite tolerant. I'll give it that much.

Off to the hills tomorrow 

I'm getting good work also. I'll give the rich cunts that also. Also. I also like the boats.


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 13, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> The police are quite tolerant. I'll give it that much.
> 
> Off to the hills tomorrow
> 
> I'm getting good work also. I'll give the rich cunts that also. Also. I also like the boats.


you need to move bro,it ant Granada


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 13, 2013)

The police where not talerant with me,2 weeks in nick 1 week to leave Ibiza??????


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 13, 2013)

You're right. It isn't Granada.

Ibiza sold its soul many years ago. Granada is still true.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 13, 2013)

kevinpurcey said:


> The police where not talerant with me,2 weeks in nick 1 week to leave Ibiza??????



You are possibly the reason I don't like Ibiza!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2013)

kevinpurcey said:


> The police where not talerant with me,2 weeks in nick 1 week to leave Ibiza??????


you must have been proper fucked if it took you a week to get off the island


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 13, 2013)

Shafted to mind


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2013)

kevinpurcey said:


> Shafted to mind


if the cap fits.


----------



## Corax (Dec 13, 2013)

If you don't fancy Ibiza, I've heard that some of the apres ski at Val d'isere can get _awfully_ risqué.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 13, 2013)

kevinpurcey said:


> Shafted to mind


Get a fucking grip.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 13, 2013)

kevinpurcey said:


> you need to move bro,it ant Granada



Well. you know, I am only really here for a single reason. Onwards and upwards!

So, very different to Granada. Hope things go well for you.

Here's a tune to make everything seem OK


----------



## chasbo zelena (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 14, 2013)

A modern day Frank Zappa ,comes to mind.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 14, 2013)

Yo Chasbo - just posted your painting. Bit late. Sorry. It was a mission to find appropriate packaging.

Kevin - didn't guess who it was initially. You should have warned me not to mention your name here 

And, onwards...

I am sat in Plaza des Parc surrounded by half washed clothes drying in the sun. 1 large backpack. 1 smaller backpack. A roll of 10 meters of sketching paper. 1 carrier bag full of food and a Kilo of honey (it is the secret to eternal youth). A large painting slightly unfinished. I have yet to collect my sleeping bag from the squat with the Colombian hookers - I think I am going to need it.

Finally, I am heading into the hills. My beautiful friend has been in contact, so I am off to fall in love for a day, or Two before walking away feeling proud that I am fortunate enough to get brief company at least. I am also heading to San Juan to try and make cash at the Sunday market. Everywhere in Spain people talk about this particular Sunday market. If what I hear is true I should make enough to get a ferry to Mallorca next week. Or, I could get stuck here cashless. Or, I could end up married with children and stuff. Or...

Bit of an open plan until I speak with other people.

I went to the laundry place called 'Wash & Drink'. How civilised does that sound? I was looking forwards to it, but when I got there it turns out it isn't self-service. You pay €13 a load and use the cafe next door. Fuck that. Back to my hotel for emergency hand washing. Hence, I am now in Plaza des Parca drying my shit whilst charging phone and netbook on the free electricity supply. Christmas market time!

Onwards and upwards! I will almost certainly lose internet and phone signal for a few days. Pics will come next week.


----------



## chasbo zelena (Dec 14, 2013)

Well post a photo up!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 14, 2013)

chasbo zelena said:


> Well post a photo up!



OK. I was waiting for you to ask. It is your painting after all.

Give me 20 minutes. These are not the best working circumstances. Pretty sure there is a photo on my phone somewhere.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 14, 2013)

Not quite the finished version. You look more like Chasbo the Beast rather than a woman in agony now


----------



## chasbo zelena (Dec 14, 2013)

Fucking Yes!


----------



## chasbo zelena (Dec 14, 2013)

I love it.


----------



## chasbo zelena (Dec 14, 2013)

The colours are perfect, neon and sleazy.


----------



## chasbo zelena (Dec 14, 2013)

We both look quite gay.


----------



## chasbo zelena (Dec 14, 2013)

Ah man, it's perfect.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 14, 2013)

Well thank you. It is actually quite big (1 Meter x 1 Meter) the details and nuances don't show here 

-------------

I have made it to Santa Eularia.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 14, 2013)

Shattered. Trying to carry way too much.

It is so fucking sunny and green and yellow and blue and orange and...

There are a few leafless deciduous trees, but even the fig trees have fresh green leaves appearing. Mostly evergreen conifers and semi-deciduous citrus covered in orange globes and yellow, erm..., erm... lemon shaped things. The grass is vivid green. Meadows are dotted with flowers. All of this in an over commercialised, soulless environment. It isn't much different to out of season Costa Brava which I love also. It is beautiful and seedy as fuck. There's a con on every corner desperate for your out of season €uro.

Not sure if I can make it to San Juan (Santa Joan) for tomorrow. I have 30 minutes to decide whether to take a bus to San Carlos now, or overnight here and try for a lift to the market in the morning. My beautiful friend is very close to San Carlos. Tempted to spring a surprise visit 

Heads, or tails?????

.........

Bus to San Carlos it is.


----------



## JHE (Dec 14, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> ...San Juan (Santa Joan)...



Sant Joan - Saint John remains a bloke whether the Catalan form of his name is used or not.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 14, 2013)

JHE said:


> Sant Joan - Saint John remains a bloke whether the Catalan form of his name is used or not.



My doctors name is Joan. I still can't get used to it.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 14, 2013)

Ho ho. Best laid plans and all that.

I sat on a bench with a can of beer waiting for the bus.

'Hola 'Stan''.

Ah - shit.

Here is my mate Gunther from Ibiza town. Turns out he caught the bus to catch me up and share a beer. I have no idea whatsoever why I have this effect on people, but I do. He bought beers and spilled out a nightmare story of his life. Tragic. My bus has left.

He then shows me his new 'shopping bag'. It is a very discrete satchel in black (this is important. Red, or blue attract attention) with draw string lined with silver foil and bound with 3M duct tape. He is into his labels. Only 3M duct tape is good enough. He went on a round and came back with some designer sweatshirt with 'proud to be British' stitched on the shoulder.

He then left again. High on tranquies and booze. Taking a spliff. Who knows what else.

He reappeared 40 minutes later looking very rattled. "I got caught" he tells me. Great, so why come back here. Fuck off and leave me to do my art and artist stuff in peace. They took his bag. Sure enough 10 minutes later policia local arrive asking brief questions and telling us to move. They have clocked him (and me for no good reason other than association).

I have booked a nice en-suite with all the trimmings for a night. It has hurt my budget. However, I am going to highly recommend Santa Eularia as an off season break. I like it lots. Very gentle. Cheap. Very contemporary and very wheelchair user friendly right down to the beach. This is exceptional for Spain. There are actually wheelchair routes all around town. No idea about toilets (Spain is always bad at this), but everything else looks smooth and as easy as can be.

The music is shit of course. This is out of season Spanish coastal resort.

Have bought wine. Will make the most of my luxury en-suite whilst sulking because I have no-one to share it with. It has WiFi.

"Hold the line - love isn't always on time".

I did actually hear the macaraina thingy thing earlier  Have to love it.


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 14, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Ho ho. Best laid plans and all that.
> 
> I sat on a bench with a can of beer waiting for the bus.
> 
> ...


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes much better class of mates in Granada he bro????????


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 14, 2013)

Last time i did the hippy market shit ,I sold out by 11 ,only had 3 items .A Zodiac,bike 12 speed,don,t remember the other item but it have been good>?????Rave on bro .Keep the faith.


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 14, 2013)

kevinpurcey said:


> Yes much better class of mates in Granada he bro????????



Mostly. Yes.

Despite the fact that Granada is a bigger city, it isn't quite so mean. Free meals are available here, but the money thing attracts all sorts - the sorts that are missing from Granada.

Difficult to explain to most reading here. You have experienced it as I have. It is not easy when you are surrounded by people desperate for their next €1. Here, in Ibiza, the streets are meaner. 

Good to know you are back somewhere where you can try to make a start again. 

This stuff isn't something I like to talk about too much in a public domain. In Granada we had our own trust. We knew where we stood with each other. When you hit a new city you have to start all over again. Even when you think you know people well you occasionally get a shock!

................

Miguel sends his love. Think he is on holiday in that there London for a couple of days. Call him


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 14, 2013)

Just clocked off ,as if,go to wet me whistlespeak tomorrow.


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice here. 

Very relaxed Sunday doing sweet FA. This has left me a little compromised on the cash front. I have booked another night en-suite. They gave me a discount.

I love out of season coastal resorts. They are fucking brilliant for a wind down. However, they are not so fucking brilliant for making cash. I need some serious effort and luck tomorrow!

I am waiting for a phone call about a €400 job. I need it, or I could get stuck here  I don't care. I have a meeting tomorrow that will be the highlight of my year regardless.

Santa Eularia off season. Almost as good as Sitges, but a little over polished for the likes of me.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 15, 2013)

Must have been 20 degrees plus at some point today. Very not Christmassy. I like it.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 16, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Nice here.
> 
> Very relaxed Sunday doing sweet FA.


 
I hope his wife knows what he's up to in Ibiza.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 16, 2013)

Fuck knows where I am now 

Some tiny village full of aging German hippies. I was expecting to find a bit more than this. Something to sketch at least, but nope - it is like Two streets and nothing else. I may get trapped here. Going to call my friend (who happens to be a bit of a German hippy) to meet up. I was planning to buy her a meal, but I don't have the cash. The cash would be pretty useless here anyway. There is nowhere to spend it. I like this sort of remote countryside for brief moments only.

Who knows where I go from here. Perhaps my friend has a sofa? The only other option is a walk back to Santa Eularia for a beg for a nights credit at my regular hotel. Then back to Ibiza town to chase my client and some cash.

Very nice for a couple of hours mind. Well, an hour and a half. 40 minutes. Fuck! Get me out of here. There is no booze, or tobacco


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm really not sure what people do in villages this small and quiet. I would (probably will) get into trouble very quickly.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 16, 2013)

OMFG!!! This is German hippy paradise.

I have already fallen back in love with my beautiful friend. She's out for the evening to do German hippy songs with her hippy mates. She has a beautiful little pad in the country surrounded by flowers, fruits nuts etc all growing semi-wild. Pics will come. We were just picking tangerines together. There are even banana trees.

I will stay for One night only. Strange thing about this person for me is that I love her to bits for being very unhippy in a very reliable, dependable, sorted sort of way. Yet, she would describe herself as being very much the opposite.

This place is incredible.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 16, 2013)

Susa and Milo. Milo loves the fruits because they are like balls you can eat. This dog loves his fruits.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 16, 2013)

Look at the colours. This is December!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 16, 2013)

I'll do more photos tomorrow. I would love to live here, but unfortunately I am not a German hippy with family money to depend on. Much as I love countryside paradise in small doses, I need city and city people to survive.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 16, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> View attachment 45034
> 
> Susa and Milo. Milo loves the fruits because they are like balls you can eat. This dog loves his fruits.


MMMMm that's gonna be some ripe dog shit you tread in in the morning dude.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 16, 2013)

Have you boned either of them yet Stan?


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 17, 2013)

chasbo zelena said:


>





chasbo zelena said:


> Ah man, it's perfect.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 17, 2013)

Banana tree! This is a very strange place. All sorts of weird plants.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 17, 2013)

Think I may have done all of the Ibiza I wanted to see. Small commission tomorrow. Possibility of another painting. Date with my friend in Ibiza town. Then, I think I am going to focus on getting to Mallorca.

Any tips for alternative Mallorca?


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 18, 2013)

Ya, keep away???


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 18, 2013)

You are a city boy.


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 18, 2013)

kevinpurcey said:


> You are a city boy.



If I had cash in the bank to join the German hippies in Ibiza el campo, I almost certainly would, but have you seen the price of property there? No chance of income worth mentiong, although there is always the internet. It ain't cheap. City is affordable and with more opportunities.

I would actually love to try just a year at least. Incredible little pocket of Ibiza.


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 18, 2013)

When you make the contacts in Ibiza anything is possible????so they say.
They been the people how have lived on island for a long time.
Well that was the impression i got ,I was there for four years,and okay.
KEEP THE FAITH BRO.


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## JHE (Dec 18, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> View attachment 45035
> 
> Look at the colours. This is December!


I like that picture.  I remember many white-painted houses in the countryside (from about 20 years ago when, for my sins, I lived on that strange little island).  The picture reminds me of something that impressed me at the time: the very very very thick walls traditional rural Ibizan houses have.  Long before architects were involved in designing houses there, the Ibizans knew how to build houses that are wonderfully cool in summer and warm in winter.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2013)

JHE said:


> I like that picture.  I remember many white-painted houses in the countryside (from about 20 years ago when, for my sins, I lived on that strange little island).  The picture reminds me of something that impressed me at the time: the very very very thick walls traditional rural Ibizan houses have.  Long before architects were involved in designing houses there, the Ibizans knew how to build houses that are wonderfully cool in summer and warm in winter.


you were in prison on ibiza?


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 19, 2013)

I was,shouted the man in the corner,properly the best prison in the world he said????


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 19, 2013)

Meh. Board wobble.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 19, 2013)

The weathery has changed dramatically.

Nice chat with my mate Gunther. Now  am looking for my regular bed back in Ibiza town. It is a nice place and just €15 a night. I meet a friend tomorrow. I would like to be showered, rested, and presentable. I suspect she will present herself in my own usual style.

Crazy little island.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I suspect she will present herself in my own usual style.


oh dear


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 19, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> oh dear



It is a natural class of pure style. You will probably never understand.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> It is a natural class of pure style. You will probably never understand.


i have never thought of your usual style as being classy. and i know i am not alone.


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 19, 2013)

I think you may be


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 19, 2013)

kevinpurcey said:


> I think you may be



I am classy as fuck. tell them about my handbag labels and shit


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I am classy as fuck. tell them about my handbag labels and shit


classy compared to a rainy night in bognor


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 19, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> classy compared to a rainy night in bognor



Presented correctly, a rainy night in Bognor would charm the nickers of any girl.

You see, this is where you lose.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Presented correctly, a rainy night in Bognor would charm the nickers of any girl.
> 
> You see, this is where you lose.


it's not the knickers i'd be charming but the girl wearing them. you'd end up with nothing but some slightly soiled underwear


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 19, 2013)

You have a very bad mind. Go away.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 19, 2013)

This is relentless downpour like I haven't experienced since Santiago de Compostela.

Non-stop. Proper tropical rain. Still very mild though.


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 20, 2013)

I forgot what Xmas was all about,8 years in Spain,its fucking great bro,working for great crew,easy live​


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 20, 2013)

Living on 45 foot boat bro,in Bristol marina


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 20, 2013)

kevinpurcey said:


> Living on 45 foot boat bro,in Bristol marina



 You can improve your English now 

Shit weather here now. I'm locked up in a very snug hotel room running out of cash rapidly. Waiting for the woman of my dreams to say goodbye before she heads home for Christmas.

Then, I think I have to swim to Mallorca to escape here 

These pics were just 2 days ago. Everything has now changed!


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 20, 2013)

Those bitches fuck every thing up bro?????


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 20, 2013)

kevinpurcey said:


> Those bitches fuck every thing up bro?????



I got the cold shoulder. No idea why, but they are never bitches. Probably me.

Ibiza is proving to be the most complicated place I have ever worked. I am not enjoying it.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 21, 2013)

It is one hell of a complicated little mother fucker of a fake town. However, looks like I am staying for a couple of weeks - new jobs have come in today. If you manage to keep yourself to yourself and not get caught up in all the bollocks and pretense here, it can work for you. But, fuck - most complicated little town I have ever come across.

Staying here, then going straight back to Granada for work second week of January. May visit Formantera for a day. Have really enjoyed the countryside and pueblos, but Ibiza town is not for me in winter, never mind summer.

There are many artists trying their thing here. Most who actually live on income from their art sell at the hippy markets. This idea doesn't appeal to me. Putting all your eggs in one basket and not getting much for them. Plenty of credit card toting hippy artists living on mummy and daddy also. A few more established and successful 'real' artists. It is a bit saturated.

All that said, I may well return in spring to paint what I want to paint, because it is incredible in pockets. Hopefully my beautiful friend is still going to welcome me, but she has some explaining to do 

I have to paint a mural based on a picture from *Wallpaper magazine (or, somesuch). An imitation piece for a rich family from Moscow. This just about sums Ibiza town up for me. It is well past its sell by date and as fake as fake gets. Well, I don't 'have' to paint a mural...

... cash to live and get home innit.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 21, 2013)

Just spent 30m catching up on the adventures of stan. Entertaining as always


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 21, 2013)

The only thing to do in Formantera in winter,is ?,wait for it???? hit your dick with a hammer.,good luck bro.


----------



## JHE (Dec 21, 2013)

Formentera: it has beautiful beaches but the landscape is dull (very flat) compared to Ibiza and I think it can be very rainy and windswept in winter.

Palma de Mallorca and the lovely Mallorcan mountains would have more appeal to me if I were going to spend part of the winter in the Balearics.  Other attractive Balearic options, though further away:  Menorca's two lovely towns, Mahon and Ciutadella.


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 21, 2013)

La freck said shek.....


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 21, 2013)

All 4 Islands are shit in the winter,spent 5 years living on all 4, may I add ,not at the same time


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 21, 2013)

Or is it sheek????


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 21, 2013)

If you know how to make good money plucking your own eyebrows you should do OK here. You need to make enough to pay for your substandard coke habit mind. All the art is in your own mirror.

The humidity has to be mentioned. Lay a sketch out at the wrong moment and it becomes saturated. I love Granada for the dry. Dry is good for your bones and good for your lungs. Perhaps not so good for your skin, but skin is superficial crap really.

I couldn't live happily here. Too much nonsense.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 21, 2013)

kevinpurcey said:


> Or is it sheek????



Take some English/French lessons FFS!

Chic.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 21, 2013)

kevinpurcey said:


> All 4 Islands are shit in the winter,spent 5 years living on all 4, may I add ,not at the same time



Can I refer you to some previous posts? It is beautiful. I am picking up nice work. Good company. Good fun. This isn't what I would call shit compared to England in December.

I haven't tried the prison yet mind


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks bro for the Enlish lesson,or is it English ,not sure,sure you will advise.
Any way what's
 wrong with the U.K in December,it gave you a education.????

Keep the faith.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Take some English/French lessons FFS!
> 
> Chic.



He was trying to spell the rubber.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 22, 2013)

kevinpurcey said:


> Thanks bro for the Enlish lesson,or is it English ,not sure,sure you will advise.
> Any way what's
> wrong with the U.K in December,it gave you a education.????
> 
> Keep the faith.



Spain doesn't really do chic IME. It is far too blunt. Sitges comes close out of season, and I think an English travel writer described Leon as being chic. Leon is certainly a bit more sophisticated than most places in Spain. There isn't an English word for chic, hence we use the French chic - it is a French thing that most English don't get.

Granada can be very chic at times, but generally, it is more in your face. I think chic vanished in the 60's just before the 15 minute promise started to arrive. Chic used to be unobtainable. Now we can all buy into it, which isn't very chic at all.

My English comp' education was pretty shit TBH. A waste of my time and the teachers time.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 22, 2013)

kevinpurcey said:


> Thanks bro for the Enlish lesson,or is it English ,not sure,sure you will advise.
> Any way what's
> wrong with the U.K in December,it gave you a education.????
> 
> Keep the faith.



Spain doesn't really do chic IME. It is far too blunt. Sitges comes close out of season, and I think an English travel writer described Leon as being chic. Leon is certainly a bit more sophisticated than most places in Spain. There isn't an English word for chic, hence we use the French chic - it is a French thing that most English don't get.

Granada can be very chic at times, but generally, it is more in your face. I think chic vanished in the 60's just before the 15 minute promise started to arrive. Chic used to be unobtainable. Now we can all buy into it, which isn't very chic at all.

My English comp' education was pretty shit TBH. A waste of my time and the teachers time.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> . There isn't an English word for chic, hence we use the French chic - .



'elegant'?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 22, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> 'elegant'?



No. Chic isn't elegant. Elegance is a stance rather than a style. Chic is more mysterious.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 22, 2013)

Audrey Hepburn was chic. She probably still is in spirit.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audrey_Hepburn


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 22, 2013)

OMG! The humidity!!! It is the sort of non-rain that gets you wet.

I have never experienced this sort of humidity before. I have to tell people to let my sketches dry when they get home.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 22, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> No. Chic isn't elegant. Elegance is a stance rather than a style. Chic is more mysterious.


I think chic seems more mysterious because it's a French word; but that the two words are actually synonymous.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 22, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I think chic seems more mysterious because it's a French word; but that the two words are actually synonymous.



No. The Two words are very different.

Chic in the context we know it today was born out of the 60's.

Hollywood glam came from the 50's.

Chic doesn't actually exist anymore!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 22, 2013)

Anyway...

Anyway counts. Complicated little fuck shit this city is. I really do not like, but I have just taken a 50 to pay for bed and stuff. Thank you German people.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 23, 2013)

Did I mention the mosquitoes yet? Loads of them in December.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 23, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Did I mention the mosquitoes yet? Loads of them in December.


i thought you were a nature lover


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Dec 23, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Did I mention the mosquitoes yet? Loads of them in December.


No, you didn't! Ibiza is becoming less and less tempting.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 23, 2013)

Sweet Meiga said:


> No, you didn't! Ibiza is becoming less and less tempting.



El campo is beautiful. Fabulous beaches also. I think Ibiza town would be a very different experience as a holiday maker rather than a cash maker. Glad I came for a visit, and I will return, but TBH I think Susa is the only reason I will return - she is a very beautiful and special person. Ibiza is not for me. Too cliquey. Too backwards. Too much pretense. Too many mosquitoes. As soon as I have finished agreed work I'll be heading straight back to Granada. Erm... possibly.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Dec 23, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> El campo is beautiful. Fabulous beaches also. I think Ibiza town would be a very different experience as a holiday maker rather than a cash maker. Glad I came for a visit, and I will return, but TBH I think Susa is the only reason I will return - she is a very beautiful and special person. Ibiza is not for me. Too cliquey. Too backwards. Too much pretense. Too many mosquitoes. As soon as I have finished agreed work I'll be heading straight back to Granada. *Erm... possibly.*



Do you think Ibiza will be the same as Santiago de Compostela - you keep talking about leaving and yet stay there for a couple of years?

By the way, Santiago is totally different from 2010. It's now lovely and relaxed, no police guarding the Cathedral, I really enjoyed myself this time.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 23, 2013)

Sweet Meiga said:


> Do you think Ibiza will be the same as Santiago de Compostela - you keep talking about leaving and yet stay there for a couple of years?
> 
> By the way, Santiago is totally different from 2010. It's now lovely and relaxed, no police guarding the Cathedral, I really enjoyed myself this time.



Santiago de Compostela is, and always will be the most racist, backwards, forgotten corner of Western Europe for me. It lacks cultural depth. Sorry!

Ibiza is actually being very good to me despite my complaints. It is backwards in many respects. There isn't a Muslim community worth mentioning. It is all cliques of German, English, French and Italian. The Spanish aren't sure if they are Catalan, or not.

It is an intriguing place. I see my black friends taking shit here and encourage them to answer back, but it is not nearly as monocultural as Santiago.

I stayed in Santiago for just 5 months whilst enjoying the company of Diana. She is a gem amongst twats  Ibiza is a very different sort of place. My own preference will always be Granada,or  Leon. I came here thinking about a more permanent plan, but Granada remains my ideal.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 23, 2013)

I have to mention your good company also of course.

There are no police in Santiago now because it isn't a holy year, and it isn't tourist season. Police work in Spain is as seasonal as any other work.


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 23, 2013)

Lets get something straight.CHIC facetious. 
French bollocks.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Dec 23, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Santiago de Compostela is, and always will be the most racist, backwards, forgotten corner of Western Europe for me. It lacks cultural depth. Sorry!
> 
> Ibiza is actually being very good to me despite my complaints. It is backwards in many respects. There isn't a Muslim community worth mentioning. It is all cliques of German, English, French and Italian. The Spanish aren't sure if they are Catalan, or not.
> 
> ...


Ok, my experience has been different from yours.

I completely share your love for Granada though


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Dec 23, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I have to mention your good company also of course.
> 
> There are no police in Santiago now because it isn't a holy year, and it isn't tourist season. Police work in Spain is as seasonal as any other work.


I was also in Santiago in the holy year of 2004 and it was police-wise very quiet. I don't know what was wrong with 2010 

Anyway, sorry about derailing your Ibiza thread!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 23, 2013)

Any Holy year during winter would be quiet.

Can't remember if I told you about the time a crazy woman put a knife to my throat in Plaza Quintana?

It is relevant, so I will tell it publicly.

I was sitting in the plaza enjoying a morning coffee with brandy and a cigarette whilst reading my text messages (as you do these days/those days? (2010?)). A woman approached mt and asked for a cigarette. "Sorry, this is my last one". She swore at me and left.

10 minutes later she reappeared and thrust a knife to my throat. I tried to calm her and stood slowly. She then threw a screaming fit. The police who had been in plaza all of the time rushed to her defense. She told them she knew me (I had never seen her before) blah blah blah. Gave an entire story.

Thankfully, one of the police had seen the entire event. 
He came and appollogised. The woman was left to go with no questions, nor charge.
I then tried to explain to the police that this wasn't good for tourists, or students. I can handle a situation like that. Most people can. But, a foreign tourist, or student may have reacted very differently.

I met the same policeman in Granada almost a year later. He was policing Semana Santa. He asked if I remembered him.

Very few police here at this time of year. Out of season holiday island. Virtually no crime worth mentioning. Where you going to take your stolen car? How many roads out? In this respect, out of season Ibiza is cool as fuck. I can leave my sketches, bags, coat, cash in the plaza unattended for a full lunch break knowing there will be more there when I get back.

----------

Thread hasn't really derailed.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 23, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Did I mention the mosquitoes yet? Loads of them in December.




Any bears?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 23, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Any bears?



Only the cuddly cute things the gypsies try to erm... 'sell' at the fair.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 23, 2013)

kevinpurcey said:


> Lets get something straight.CHIC facetious.
> French bollocks.



Vast improvement. 8/10 and a gold star for the French connection. Punctuation and use of capitals could improve.

If bottox is chic, then I guess Ibiza is.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes, I remember the crazy woman with a knife story 

By the way, I didn't see any of the buskers/street artists I had met in 2010.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 23, 2013)

Sweet Meiga said:


> Yes, I remember the crazy woman with a knife story
> 
> By the way, I didn't see any of the buskers/street artists I had met in 2010.



I last saw Alex in Barcelona (understandably avoiding me). Irish Ian was making family plans. Jose I used to see in Barcelona, but haven't seen him since my last visit to Santiago. No idea about any others.

Other street people I bump into everywhere. A couple I know from Santiago and Granada are here in Ibiza now. It can be a small world.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 25, 2013)

Christmas day in Ibiza.

 

It is a bit wet and windy.

Weather looks good for tomorrow though, and I have lots of work lined up. Also have a rather handsome framed giant sketch on display in a local gallery. 

I'm hanging with the other street bums for Christmas


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 25, 2013)

Happy Christmas Stan,
Back in Granada in 4 weeks ,for 2 weeks work,will you be there.
Tried to call the Spanish /American yesterday but no anwser????
It will soon be over.Keep the faith bro


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 25, 2013)

Ibiza could possible be your new home bro??????


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 25, 2013)

kevinpurcey said:


> Ibiza could possible be your new home bro??????



Back in Granada January 8th for a week, or so. Then Madrid. Miguel has taken a place with Juan and Christina. Currently making plans to find work in Scandinavia with his girl.

I am getting plenty of nice work here in Ibiza. Whether I stay, or not very much depends on whether I can pull the impossible.

Currently drinking champagne with oysters in Placa des Parc proper street bum style.

 

See you back in Granada. Have a good one.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 25, 2013)

That is my mate Craig from your neck of the woods. Interesting geezer.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey Stan, love reading your posts here. Hope one day to get my backside into gear and actually go to Grenada. Everyone tells me it is beautiful. I'm not enjoying Jerez too much, so an excuse to go somewhere else is welcome. Have a happy Christmas and new year.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 25, 2013)

dessiato said:


> Hey Stan, love reading your posts here. Hope one day to get my backside into gear and actually go to Grenada. Everyone tells me it is beautiful. I'm not enjoying Jerez too much, so an excuse to go somewhere else is welcome. Have a happy Christmas and new year.



You'll be disappointed. He's usually in Spain, in Granada. Merry Christmas Stanley!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 25, 2013)

Sidi has come to sing for everybody.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 25, 2013)

For all the shit I sort of like it here.

Only witnessed 2 fights so far today.


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 26, 2013)

Which girl???? the hippie????


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 26, 2013)

kevinpurcey said:


> Which girl???? the hippie????



Yeah. We're all into German hippies these days.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 26, 2013)

.............

Much too cruel to put photos up now.

Wept! What a mess.


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 27, 2013)

Tell me more Stan????


----------



## dessiato (Dec 27, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> .............
> 
> Much too cruel to put photos up now.
> 
> Wept! What a mess.


Are you OK?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 27, 2013)

dessiato said:


> Are you OK?



All cool with me. Working on the streets here is proving to be far too complicated. Fight after fight to break-up (if I am not losing my cool myself). Paranoid idiots accusing everyone of everything. Too much drug taking here. It gets very boring when you have to deal with it on an almost hourly basis.

Some guy was found dead in his car last night


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 27, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> .............
> 
> Much too cruel to put photos up now.
> 
> Wept! What a mess.



Think I might have to post a photo another day. Sidi collapsed in a heap of booze and piss after he had spent a good few days winding everybody up. I had only seen his better side up until now.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 27, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> .............
> 
> .............


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Dec 27, 2013)

I hope you'll get out of there as soon as possible.


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 27, 2013)

Move on bro,is black Joe still about?????  .
He would control all the dick heads on the street ,last I heard he'd been set up by police.
It common practice in Ibiza to get off the street.
You been warned bro.
Keep the faith bro


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 27, 2013)

More so in summer  time, so I've told .
They start at March April time???


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 27, 2013)

I remember you in Granada ,any trouble you move on,what's going bro.??


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 27, 2013)

kevinpurcey said:


> Move on bro,is black Joe still about?????  .
> He would control all the dick heads on the street ,last I heard he'd been set up by police.
> It common practice in Ibiza to get off the street.
> You been warned bro.
> Keep the faith bro



Joe is still around. Not quite the man he used to be apparently. Illness caused a great deal of weight loss. He's a nice guy. I think him and Ralph are amongst the best I know here.

Plenty of work potential to keep me away from working on the streets. The problem really is the time of year. Too many desperate for a pinch. There is only one place I can work, and as usual, I attract them like flies to horse shit 

I can deal with it. Strange contradiction for me is that I really enjoyed working in Denia without all this shit, but I will fundamentally argue that the streets are everyones right.

Which brings me to another strange point. When we think about very tolerant, liberal communities we sort of forget that doesn't just mean hippies, bums and love and stuff. It also means giving the cunts their space also.

Not sure how long I will stay here. If others options open I may well make plans to return. Money and work here for the likes of me - no doubt about it, but I prefer Granada. It is my home.


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 27, 2013)

Say holla to Joe he's a real diamond.
just say its guy who hooked up with the Mexican chic.IN the days of the nasty secret police.
He will know bro???? happy day's.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 27, 2013)

This life can be very strange.

I was just talking to someone who I have bumped into here a couple of times. I knew him from somewhere, but wasn't quite sure. Just now I remembered - Granada about 6 years ago. But, I knew from somewhere else also.

Just remembered. He was Kevin Websters nephew from Coronation Street.

-------

People I meet don't believe me about any of my previous life. Kevin Websters nephew from Coronation Street just isn't worth doubting.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 27, 2013)

kevinpurcey said:


> Say holla to Joe he's a real diamond.
> just say its guy who hooked up with the Mexican chic.IN the days of the nasty secret police.
> He will know bro???? happy day's.



Just bumped into him. Huge smile followed by "how is Captain Kevin?". Sends his best. I gave him your Spanish numbers.


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 28, 2013)

Is he a kiddy fucker ,lick Kevin Webster????


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 28, 2013)

kevinpurcey said:


> Is he a kiddy fucker ,lick Kevin Webster????



He was found not guilty, woman who accused him had aparently made it up as far as I recall.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 29, 2013)

This 'city' (I am guessing a town of about 25,000) is full of bollocks.

It is quite honestly full of lies, bollocks and twats without substance.

Tripping themselves up. Other than the few pockets of heavenly bliss I don't understand what all the fuss is about. It is a shit hole. The water here dries your skin. Did I mention that? The entire island was without electricity for a day last week. I have just spent an entire day waiting for a non-showing client who called me at 11AM to be sure work was finished to collect at 5PM. I have wasted a whole fucking day hanging around in the cold for some slack Spanish fucker.

I don't like it here. Has anyone guessed that much yet?


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 30, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> This 'city' (I am guessing a town of about 25,000) is full of bollocks.
> 
> It is quite honestly full of lies, bollocks and twats without substance.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you've found Spanish hipsters. My condolences


----------



## kevinpurcey (Dec 30, 2013)

As my German mate would say ,FUCK THEM HATE THEM....not sure what it means?? but it sounds fitting of Ibiza bro.
Keep the faith.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 30, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Sounds like you've found Spanish hipsters. My condolences



Aging hipsters possibly. Too many people here with too many big ideas, and not enough cash, or dedication to actually do anything.

If I wasn't actually working the place trying to make money myself, I am sure it would be a very different experience. I am going to try and talk a couple of regular patrons/clients into paying me to return and paint in the countryside. That is work I would enjoy much  Only Ibiza town itself I am not enjoying.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 30, 2013)

kevinpurcey said:


> As my German mate would say ,FUCK THEM HATE THEM....not sure what it means?? but it sounds fitting of Ibiza bro.
> Keep the faith.



I am liking Ibiza town and the Germans today. Good weather. A cover band playing in the plaza - SFA, Kaiser Chief type tunes - very good they are also. And I have just picked up a very nice job for a new beach club from a German guy with cash and attitude to realise his big ideas. Looks like it is a club to cater for those who have grown out of the Ibiza club scene. Proper posh and proper cool.

Things can change very quickly.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 30, 2013)

kevinpurcey said:


> As my German mate would say ,FUCK THEM HATE THEM....not sure what it means?? but it sounds fitting of Ibiza bro.
> Keep the faith.



Worth replying to this again.

The very subtle cultural differences here get lost in common language. It is one of the reasons why I find it complicated. A melting pot of Western Europe in a hot little space. More noticeable amongst those a little older than myself, but still sometimes crops up with younger people. It is still undeniably Spain, Valencian (doing Catalan), and Ibizan, but homogonised more than any other place I know in Europe simply because there are far more incomers on a percentage level.

Humour doesn't always cross these sort of boundaries. No matter which common language you share, no matter how literally correct, subtleties get lost.

It is a very complicated little island for many reasons. Probably always was.


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 30, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I am liking Ibiza town and the Germans today. Good weather. A cover band playing in the plaza - SFA, Kaiser Chief type tunes - very good they are also. And I have just picked up a very nice job for a new beach club from a German guy with cash and attitude to realise his big ideas. Looks like it is a club to cater for those who have grown out of the Ibiza club scene. Proper posh and proper cool.
> 
> Things can change very quickly.


Nice one, go forth and make a name for yourself. (A good name, I mean.)


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 30, 2013)

purves grundy said:


> Nice one, go forth and make a name for yourself. (A good name, I mean.)


stan likes a challenge


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 30, 2013)

purves grundy said:


> Nice one, go forth and make a name for yourself. (A good name, I mean.)



Just reading their pre-publicity.

This place is going to be very, very special. Glad to be invited to be a part of it 

You don't make these sort of contacts stuck at home! Get out there. Get on the streets...

Things happen.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 30, 2013)

Not a great photo. This was Placa des Parc today...




And, I have no idea who these mugs are, but I have been sharing drinks, laughs and arguments with them for over a month now. It is the Ibiza trap!


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 31, 2013)

Is that you in the middle?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy New Year people 

I am still standing just about, but if these don't happen now they never will!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 31, 2013)

My in Ibiza.

 

blah.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 31, 2013)

And...

 


Alec - the puppy dog. There is always a cute puppy.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 31, 2013)

...............

 


Señor Ralph. My hero here.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 31, 2013)

...........
 

Gunther. A legend for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 31, 2013)

Slap photography. It says more than words ever can!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 31, 2013)

Well. I could have gone chemical tonight. Invitations. Pacha. Amnesia was the most popular option, but I have paid for my bed. Alone, or not - I am going to enjoy it.


----------



## kevinpurcey (Jan 1, 2014)

Joe's looking just fine???HAPPY NEW YEAR YEAR BROTHER........
Send my wishes to brother Joe...
ALL THE BEST STAN ...Hope to see soon????
Keep the faith.


----------



## kevinpurcey (Jan 1, 2014)

You go chemical ever day and night bro,give your head a shake....


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 1, 2014)

purves grundy said:


> Is that you in the middle?



Yes. I have changed my identity for 2014. I am now a Columbian geezer named Victor.

Very rare to find me in front of a camera unless I am sketching with my face hidden!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 1, 2014)

Beautiful, sunny New Years day. We went to Burger King on invitation from Paul (left). Interesting man. *Medal of honour recipient for time served in Iraq and Afghanistan. Funny guy also. He will never be 'normal' again mind.

*Apparently. I am just reporting.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 1, 2014)

This evening I chilled in Placa des Parc and got stoned with a friend. We were joined by a very beautiful young woman who just poured her heart out to me. She is lovely, but I was stoned, so I just smiled and nodded whilst listening. Threw in a few pseudo words of wisdom for good measure. Possibly 40 minutes of verbal adrenalin falling from her very beautiful lips and heart. New Years day come downs! Seems she is worried she has fallen for a gay guy. A crazy, alcoholic gay guy at that!

She should call her mum for advice really. I wasn't up for bursting her bubble, but I can smile, and listen whilst nodding and throwing odd words of wisdom.

CALL YOUR MUM GIRL - CALL HER NOW!


----------



## kevinpurcey (Jan 2, 2014)

what do you think,I've reinvented my self???I'm sure it' s the fucking weather???
Anyways don't  give me that fucking story shit,you love having shoulder cried on bro.you lap it up.

Mister come and look at my puppy dog Stan 
Keep the faith bro.


----------



## kevinpurcey (Jan 2, 2014)

Come sit on knee,i'm what your mother, was never was....


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 2, 2014)

This is Ibiza - drug addled little complicated shit town that it is.

The news today is not good. This is a very small community out of season. Someone was murdered by a drug crazed twat. My problem here is that all of the drug users are sympathising with the guy who looks to be sent to spend most of his life in prison. What about the victim? 24 years. What about his family?

This is the ugly side to a very drug tolerant society.

The news was 'as it happened' a couple of days ago actually. I think they have caught him now. Nowhere to run to. Seriously, this is the downside.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 2, 2014)

...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 2, 2014)

I could go on, probably will. Another time.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 2, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I could go on, probably will. Another time.


you often do.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 2, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Yes. I have changed my identity for 2014. I am now a Columbian geezer named Victor.
> 
> Very rare to find me in front of a camera unless I am sketching with my face hidden!


not a colombian geezer?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 2, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> you often do.



This is shit Pickman's, I want out. Ibiza is not for me.

There is a woman who actually instigated this. She is going to get away with it, but in my mind she was the manipulator, instigator and murderer. It is drugs. It is complicated fucked up people, but, to my way of thinking, she initiated and should be accountable.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 2, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> This is shit Pickman's, I want out. Ibiza is nor for me.


one-way back to granada ftw


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 2, 2014)

I have had enough of Ibiza. I have been offered a fucking amazing job that would pull in an extra €5,000 a year if they pull it off. But, I tink I have decided I can live without it.

Checking out tomorrow.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 2, 2014)

www.cottonbeachclub.com

I am actually going to turn this down. Wish them well. It is cool as fuck, but Ibiza is not my town.


----------



## kevinpurcey (Jan 3, 2014)

What you think and in turn wot ya blog ,for you young Stan isn't a science that can be under stood by all.?
Keep up the good work bro.
Rave on.......


----------



## kevinpurcey (Jan 3, 2014)

Stan 99 percent of folk live in fucking bubble,you do not.
Keep the faith bro.


----------



## kevinpurcey (Jan 3, 2014)

......... Stan live in Ibiza ....so far ...more to follow....


----------



## kevinpurcey (Jan 3, 2014)

The green one reminds me of your expression when you tipped beer on that man's head........


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 3, 2014)

OK. I am not allowed to turn Cotton Beach Club down.

It is a very good gig, so I'm glad they aren't letting me get away. But, fucking Ibiza. Kevin remembers me pouring beer over some twats head. I am surprised that hasn't happened here TBH. I do not like Ibiza for many reasons. However, good work and stuff has kept me here. I am making more than enough to pay for hotel/hostal and a good meal each day.

What has really got me down is the fact that Three people on the street have died here in the short time I have been working. One murder. One apparent suicide. One unexplained. It is a grim drug fueled, money focused, no substance little island. All superficial, image crap.

I don't like it. I really don't like it. Just can't see what others see in the place.

Working the weekend. Flight back to cold Granada (or, ferry and bus) Monday. I am looking forwards to it.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 6, 2014)

Packed up and ready to leave. It might take me a couple of days. Booted out of my hotel last night. I'm really not sure. All I can remember is that police were much more friendly when I gave them the keys. Who knows?

Ibiza.

Mosquitoes.
Shit complicated on the streets.
Very windy.
People died.
I got a very clear "NO - I AM NOT FUCKING WELL INTERESTED" from my beautiful friend.
I somehow managed to land gig of the decade.

So, all in all, a very positive trip.

I need to get back to Granada soon, but a visit to a beautiful friend in Barcelona seems more tempting. Ferry is the same price either way 

You can make money here. Hopefully Cotton Beach Club will return a bit of the style this place seriously lacks.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Packed up and ready to leave. It might take me a couple of days. Booted out of my hotel last night. I'm really not sure. All I can remember is that police were much more friendly when I gave them the keys. Who knows?


i think we can safely say drink was taken.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 6, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i think we can safely say drink was taken.





Oh, the shame. The shame!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 6, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Oh, the shame. The shame!


it's not the sober month you said you'd have


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 6, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I got a very clear "NO - I AM NOT FUCKING WELL INTERESTED" from my beautiful friend.
> 
> I need to get back to Granada soon, but a visit to a beautiful friend in Barcelona seems more tempting.


 
Everyone loves a trier.


----------



## such and such (Jan 6, 2014)

Do you have any female friends that are average looking Stan?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 6, 2014)

Stan, you ought to go back during party season; June or September are good if you like it happening but not too busy. 

Hopefully Ibiza 7 for me this year.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 6, 2014)

such and such said:


> Do you have any female friends that are average looking Stan?



Of course not. They are all fucking gorgeous.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 6, 2014)

Bollocks! I really shouldn't even be contemplating this, but ferry to Barcelona it is. Going to track down 'S' who is already getting bit parts in local TV productions. Sooner rather than later a casting director will see what I see. She will get the break she deserves. She needs help learning English mind 

Then I'm going to Sitges to avoid the dangerous people and see my most loved person in the World ever.

I lose a big job if I do this. I don't care


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 6, 2014)

Some gorgeous person just showed me her sketches. I melted.

I am very confused now.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 6, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Some gorgeous person just showed me her sketches. I melted.


 
You are The Snowman and I claim my £10!


----------



## kevinpurcey (Jan 8, 2014)

The End young man,the end ,such a shame .
Say good bye to the Show man [Joe]..
See you soon bro xx


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 8, 2014)

kevinpurcey said:


> ...
> See you soon bro xx



Small job to do tomorrow, then heading back to Granada. Supposed to be meeting clients on Friday. I am bracing myself for the chill.

Work wise, Ibiza was very good. Skint now of course - have to work my way home. See you back there.

I have had the shits for over a week now. Nobody really needs to know that, but I thought it was about time I moaned to someone about it. Warm and sunny here mind


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 9, 2014)

This is the guy who cleaned up the blood after the murder. He doesn't seem so safe to me.

On the morning after the murder he explained how he had to clear up the blood before the police arrived.

This is actually the reality of my idealistic life as an artist.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Jan 10, 2014)

Are you still in Ibiza?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 10, 2014)

Siting in a very nice little plaza. Stoned and drunk. The dangerous people have gone to bed. So will I.

Seriously, this is the shit you have to deal with.

Buenos noches!


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Jan 10, 2014)

Take care, Stan! Goodnight.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 10, 2014)

Deleted. For now.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 10, 2014)

Previous post deleted.

I have been to the chemist and spent a fucking fortune. Spain seriously loves medications. In every town there are almost as many chemists as bars. I am not joking! They are a nation of drug takers legal/illegal.

I'm with them today. 

I am stuck in the Ibiza trap. Knew this was coming. I need to make cash to post Two sketches, then I need to make €70 for the ferry. No idea how ATM, but it will happen today. Ferry to Denia. Bus to Murcia - make a bit of cash there, then bus back to Granada where I hopefully collect cash.

Very financially precarious. Dangerous at times, but fun


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 10, 2014)

have you ever noticed how there's lots of people going to ibiza but rather fewer leaving?


----------



## ChrisD (Jan 10, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Some gorgeous person just showed me her sketches. I melted.
> 
> I am very confused now.


"Come up and see my etchings?"



Pickman's model said:


> have you ever noticed how there's lots of people going to ibiza but rather fewer leaving?



- don't worry it will sink under the weight.  hope Stanley gets out in time.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 10, 2014)

ChrisD said:


> hope Stanley gets out in time.



Don't ever doubt me. For all my faults (I'm not the most reliable of people), I always win. That might read like bragging, but if you don't believe in yourself - nobody else is going to believe. I will get to the port with a ticket one way, or another!

Struggling mind. Won't deny that. It is not easy in January after holiday. Everyone has spent their cash


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 10, 2014)

Where did we go wrong?

Lust and sexual desire. That was probably my own fault then.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 10, 2014)

Some people just don't get it. A lot of them live in Ibiza.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 10, 2014)

Right. Cold as fuck and no income at all.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 10, 2014)

I think this is it. The first day ever. Zero income.

This is Ibiza.


----------



## pogo 10 (Jan 10, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> have you ever noticed how there's lots of people going to ibiza but rather fewer leaving?


Yeah, on my flight home from ibiza there were 27 missing people. I wanted to stay longer too, but had to get back for work. Ffs.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 11, 2014)

I am horribly ill 

Not sure what this is, but doctors on Monday if no improvement. I am losing the plot here. Falling out with clients. Upsetting people. We have all been barred from using the toilets at Hostal Parque. They even tried to stop me buying cigarettes there last night. Two customers walked out in disgust at their attitude, so now they are even more upset.

Expensive chemist trip doesn't seem to have worked. This is horrible shits, fever, snotty, feel like my stomach is rotting away, and my eyes are bleeding. Not bloodshot, but actually bleeding. Everything in 1 sort of bacterial infection.

Hanging around until Monday to use the post office before getting the ferry and bus home.

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh dear :-( sounds like some sort of bug.
Hope you'll be feeling better soon, keep yourself hydrated.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> View attachment 46377
> 
> I am horribly ill
> 
> ...


 get well soon


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 11, 2014)

My appetite is still very healthy 

Don't think I am going to die, or anything like that. Just an inconvenience really.

Thanks for the concerns and good wishes though. They do actually help.


----------



## kevinpurcey (Jan 11, 2014)

Stan ,I thing it's some sort of sexual transmitted thing?? 
The air is full of it......


----------



## kevinpurcey (Jan 11, 2014)

The advice I can give you is a mask from the chemist ....


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 11, 2014)

kevinpurcey said:


> Stan ,I thing it's some sort of sexual transmitted thing??
> The air is full of it......


that's unlikely


----------



## kevinpurcey (Jan 11, 2014)

I think Ibiza is even more unlikely....for Stan Mr Wisdon...


----------



## kevinpurcey (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## kevinpurcey (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 11, 2014)

God. I feel like I am dying. Well. I guess we all are.

I am going to bed. Things will surely be better mañana.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 11, 2014)

kevinpurcey said:


> I think Ibiza is even more unlikely....for Stan Mr Wisdon...



_Wisdom. You fucking idiot.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Jan 12, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> God. I feel like I am dying. Well. I guess we all are.
> 
> I am going to bed. Things will surely be better mañana.


I'm sure they will. Get well soon, Stan!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 12, 2014)

Loads better today. I feel positively healthy.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 12, 2014)

The Ibiza virus.

Life as an itinerant. Everywhere has a local virus. The Ibiza virus is a bit grim. This cushy life of traveling around as an artist has a price. Many prices actually. Viral infections can kill. They don't kill me, because I am actually the reincarnated Captain Scarlet. Few people know this. Actually, now I think about it, it is impossible for the indestructable to be reincarnated. How the fuck do you spell indestructable? That was my Third attempt.

The Ibiza virus almost closed the airport at one time. People wanted the entire island put in to isolation.

Done it now. Over it, but it is not nice. You pick them up everywhere if you stay long enough.


----------



## kevinpurcey (Jan 12, 2014)

The Venison's are truly responsable bro????  I think that's how you spell it??...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 13, 2014)

kevinpurcey said:


> The Venison's are truly responsable bro????  I think that's how you spell it??...



Touche!

------------

I would be interested to know about other itinerant Urbanites' experiences with local viral infections.

Can you PM me an email address? Joe would like to say hello.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 13, 2014)

Alternative Ibiza.

I am sitting in Placa des Parc with Mateus. He has pissed himself. A very disabled alcoholic, but a fucking good guy. Many of the street folk have fallen to the virus. Hostal Parque are being very adamant about not allowing us to use the toilets. Some guy told me I wouldn't be allowed in again, so I told him it wasn't his problem and he should tell his boss to talk to me directly. I will call the police - it is a public legal right regardless of the number of potential clients I have taken there.

Collected sandwiches and cakes from the Forn Cafe, because 'C' who normally does it is ill with the virus. Plenty to go around. Forn Cafe people are ace.

I sort of want out of here ASAP, but I sort of like it also. I am not in a great rush now I have missed my appointment in Granada anyway. I have good friends here I will miss. They are a cool bunch on the whole. And, I still can't stop myself laughing at all the retired Germans trying to dress like teenagers. Funny as fuck. Actually, now I look at myself  Nice new coat, but I am way too old for it


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 13, 2014)

Sounds like a barrel of laughs. No murders today I take it.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 14, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Sounds like a barrel of laughs. No murders today I take it.



No murders, but it turns out I have Bacterial Gastroenteritis 

Apparently there is a bit of an epidemic on the island. Not brilliant water here. I strongly suspect the public drinking fountain I had been using. Or, possibly the company I have been keeping  Thought it was finished already. Let week 3 of shits, cramps, fever, vomiting, headaches and general tiredness begin. Don't want to travel in this state. I have had enough of Ibiza though. Still don't understand why so many choose to live here.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> No murders, but it turns out I have Bacterial Gastroenteritis
> 
> Apparently there is a bit of an epidemic on the island. Not brilliant water here. I strongly suspect the public drinking fountain I had been using. Or, possibly the company I have been keeping  Thought it was finished already. Let week 3 of shits, cramps, fever, vomiting, headaches and general tiredness begin. Don't want to travel in this state. I have had enough of Ibiza though. Still don't understand why so many choose to live here.


the difference may be that they have jobs &/or money and you don't have either.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Everywhere has a local virus. The Ibiza virus is a bit grim.


it's pronounced 'ebola'


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 14, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> the difference may be that they have jobs &/or money and you don't have either.



I have both. Few people here have jobs at this time of year.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 14, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> the difference may be that they have jobs &/or money and you don't have either.



I have both. Few people here have jobs at this time of year.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 14, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I have both. Few people here have jobs at this time of year.


i heard you the first time


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 14, 2014)

Back in Placa des Parc. Very mild. Mateous is asking me to help him unwrap a wrap. He is incapable. I am not going to help him.

I like late evening chills in Spanish plazas always. 

You meet all sorts!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 15, 2014)

This place gets more mental by the day. Money grabbing little shit hole it is.

Perhaps it was the full moon, but all seemed to be losing the plot. Finally I came to chill in the usual. Quickly surrounded by stress. Then a huge chunk of concrete balcony fell from the air, shortly followed by a telephone call about someone getting hit over the head with a vase and accusations pointing at my mate. It got a bit stranger after that.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 15, 2014)

Mateous has just rejoined me. We are the only Two street bums left in the plaza. You have to see this guy to believe him. I got rid of all the others.

Very likable guy, but he is very disabled, a total drug and alcohol fiend and he always stinks of piss and shit. He brings smiles to almost everyone who knows him. I got a bit pissed off today when someone lost their cool with him, but it is understandable. He is a cheeky fuck who has just asked me to go and ponce him a cigarette from the bars because he is too tired to walk. You have to admire the spirit before telling him to fuck off really.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 15, 2014)

FFS! Got him a cigarette returned to the bench only to find he has slipped in to a drunken coma. Might as well smoke it myself then. It is a Marlboro Red.

Nothing better to do than write stuff ATM. Don't want to indoors yet and it has gone quiet!


----------



## tony.c (Jan 15, 2014)

Doesn't sound like you are enjoying Ibiza Stan. Time to head back to Granada perhaps? Take care.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 15, 2014)

I have thrown a Red Cross blanket over him. Not unusual for him to spend nights on the street. Not to cold. Safe enough and I can do fuck all else.

I'm off to bed shortly.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 15, 2014)

tony.c said:


> Doesn't sound like you are enjoying Ibiza Stan. Time to head back to Granada perhaps? Take care.



'Interesting' is the best I can come up with.


----------



## tony.c (Jan 15, 2014)

May you live in interesting times then!


----------



## kropotkin (Jan 15, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> it's pronounced 'ebola'


Sounds like typhoid.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 15, 2014)

kropotkin said:


> Sounds like typhoid.



Initially I was told it is 'the Ibiza virus'. Then the red cross called it stomach flu. Best diagnoses is gastro (bacterial), but it is grim. Much better this evening, but won't be surprised if it hits back again tomorrow.

The drains here stink. The worst thing about this bug for me is the smell of your own shit.

Mosquitoes are still here also BTW.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 15, 2014)

Mateous has woke and asked for me to pack his blanket so that he can walk to his sleeping place. He walks at about 0.0234 MPH. He seems happy. He cannot talk. I think he was happy and indicated that I was clever for understanding him.

He is on the streets out of choice.


I am going to bed.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 16, 2014)

Pissing it down.

I found Mateous in exactly the same spot at about 8.30 this morning. The day passed quietly.

This evening the rain came. Not a lot of sheltered space in the rain in Spain. Street people congregated. Drinking and smoking and talking. Mateous was late to arrive. Police came. Whilst Mateous was smoking a big fat one. They tried to order him to put it down and tread it out 

"Just Two more, just Two more". I was close to cracking up laughing at this point (so were the police). Only Mateous can get away with it, and he knows it. They let him off obviously.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 16, 2014)

It is raining. It has been shit.

Good conversation. Good pictures (in my head). No alarm clock. No boss. Total creative freedom.

Very lucky. Doubt anyone could persuade me to give this up. These are the magic moments.

All that is missing tonight is beautiful female perspective. I miss that most nights.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 16, 2014)

blahdeblah


----------



## kevinpurcey (Jan 17, 2014)

What happens in Ibiza ...Stay's in Ibiza....
That's right Stan, yes Stan..
Told you that you would love it.


----------



## kevinpurcey (Jan 17, 2014)

Keep hitting it with a hammer,you are in enough mess.
Keep the faith bro x


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 17, 2014)

kevinpurcey said:


> Keep hitting it with a hammer,you are in enough mess.
> Keep the faith bro x



I am a total fucking mess. I don't care  Well, I only care when in the company of beautiful, healthy, clean living people. I feel a bit ashamed then.

TBF: As complicated and as difficult as I have found Ibiza (getting horrible infection, people getting murdered and all that didn't help) I have made very good contacts, earned enough to live merrily and landed gig of the decade. So, it hasn't been all bad. And, they won't let me leave. This happens everywhere - as soon as word gets around that you're going, you're suddenly inundated with small, but worthy commissions.

Job in Denia next week. Really shouldn't miss that appointment also, but...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 17, 2014)

Friday night in the same place.

Not ready for bed, but not in the party mood. My mate Gustavo gave me a big cognac to take away. Cognac - danger, danger, danger. Friday innit 

Nothing happening really. All the interesting people have gone home.

This is my down time. We all need it.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 18, 2014)

Nothing worth reporting this evening.

Where do these people come from?

I'm off to bed in the place where the illegal Columbian prostitutes do their job. It is surprisingly quiet, free and safe.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 18, 2014)

Bugger. Bloody cognac.

It was supposed to rain today - not possible to work. It still might rain. Being the sensible forward thinking type I made sure I had enough cash in pocket to get through the weekend. Then I had a couple of large drinks to chill with. The rest is still very vague. I am still alive. I think so anyway.

Mateous is still out on the streets. He just asked me to tie his shoe laces. You can't really refuse even though you know they are saturated in piss and who knows what. I don't have any surgical gloves. There are no public toilets in this part of Spain. I have to buy a coffee for the sake of washing my hands.

I need to replenish funds. If I make €100 over the weekend I get the ferry to Denia on Tuesday.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 18, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> FFS! Got him a cigarette returned to the bench only to find he has slipped in to a drunken coma. Might as well smoke it myself then. It is a Marlboro Red.
> 
> Nothing better to do than write stuff ATM. Don't want to indoors yet and it has gone quiet!



You can tell Ibiza is a wealthy place: the street bums spend their spare time on their laptops.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 18, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> You can tell Ibiza is a wealthy place: the street bums spend their spare time on their laptops.



It is a wealthy place and surprisingly affordable at this time of year. Pensions from just €15 a night. The free electricity is still here in Placa des Parc. It is very convenient. There are plenty of Caritas options for beds for the homeless. Almost all sleeping rough here do so by choice. Mateous comes from a very wealthy family. He has keys in his pocket. His family do their best to keep him at home, but he sometimes escapes and goes on week long benders until he gets rescued.

It is disgustingly wealthy. A playground built on illegal money. However, there is still a community of workers who have no work out of season. The Gitano barrio is still relatively poor (and, as such it is the focus of police attention).

Many here don't have to work. But, there are still plenty in need of work.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 19, 2014)

kevinpurcey said:


> Keep hitting it with a hammer,you are in enough mess.
> Keep the faith bro x



Think I may have to introduce Black Joe to U75. He would love to talk to you, and he has been a total fucking diamond to me in a 'here is my number, any hour' sort of way. I may need it. Absolute gentleman - one of us. Thanks for that.

What you up to?

Señor Miguel is doing that there Germany and parents and stuff 

PM an email you fucker. This shouldn't really be in the public domain!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 19, 2014)

Alternative Ibiza is a bit bleak this evening.

Jack is up for sentence tomorrow. The Gitanos are preparing for battle with special police drafted in from Mallorca. I am being asked to vacate my safe, free bed because I snore 

It has rained all day.


This is Ibiza without a 4x4.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 21, 2014)

kevinpurcey said:


> Keep hitting it with a hammer,you are in enough mess.
> Keep the faith bro x



Oi! Email. Contact me via my blog rather than here.

I'm staying with Black Joe in his boat house. He has made it cool as. Big log fire and everything. Huge dog, cats, bolts you can't break.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 22, 2014)

I am sat under some sort of ornamental orange tree that doesn't grow oranges (it might not be an orange tree) in Placa des Parc. It is raining in a way Spanish can't describe. In English I would say spotting - just a little more than spitting. In Spain rain is simply rain whatever.

Ibiza is growing on me. I am warming to the place. My health and fitness levels are back up to a bit below average. Good enough. Still making good work and good contacts.

Black Joe is a friend of a friend and a bloody good man. If you have been following thread you will know that Joe is a friend of Kevin who is a friend from Granada (who is currently somewhere else). I am staying in Joe's boat house and will ask him if I can do some photographs and his story this evening (it is a very interesting story). Briefly, Joe is the eldest of 13 originally from Ghana.

What Joe, myself and Kevin share is all about traveling, but traveling on a budget. Itinerants looking for work. We have all learned how to get by in alien places on nothing, or very little, and occasionally more! You have to know who you can trust. A recommendation from a friend elsewhere counts for a lot.

This rain looks like the sort of rain that makes you wet. Street work may not be possible today.

Community/charity work.
I like to do this wherever I visit. I am sketching 10 scenes of Ibiza that will be reproduced as A4 photocopies for young children to colour in as they see fit to do so. Probably do that today working from post cards.

Not sure how long I'm staying now. All clients are happy to wait until I get home whenever. Now the craziness of holiday season has been forgotten I am quite enjoying 'alternative' normal Ibiza.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Jan 22, 2014)

Sounds lovely, I'm very glad for you!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 23, 2014)

Here's Joe. Mostly known as Black Joe. His story will follow. He is happy for me to tell it here in all its glory. He even asked me if I would remember it all without writing it down. I remember all of the life stories from people who tell me theirs!

Joe is from a very large family in Ghana. Born in to a Muslim family, these days he is a Christian believer. This is irrelevant really. He likes Ghana because it is a British colony. The British gave Ghana his education amongst many other things. "It is the same system - Ghana has all the benefits of the British system. It is Britains jewel in Africa. Oil, diamonds, gold and many other valuable resources".


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 23, 2014)

The only camera I have left has a broken screen and no shutter. I have to use a biro to trigger the shutter. Don't expect quality photographs.

-------------

Joe wouldn't even recognise many of his brothers (8 brothers, 4 sisters) today. He left Ghana aged 21. He went to Nigeria and hid on the first ship he could find that was heading to South America. He got as far as Lagos before he was found and sent back. On his second attempt as a stowaway he reached Brazil.

A very long story is going to be cut very short. He found work on ships for many years as a deck hand. Traveled the World - China, India, Europe - pretty much everywhere. One day he ended up in Greece. When he left the ship he went to collect his pay only to find there was no pay. Greece was corrupt. Nothing he could do about it. In Greece with no money he found work on private boats. He spotted a boat with British flags and African staff. It looked good.

After being accepted and offered employment he quickly realised what the boat was about. The heavy glass on the tables in the lounge was actually concealing very compressed marijuana.

Time moves on - he became a dealer. A big dealer.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I.
> 
> Black Joe is a friend of a friend and a bloody good man. .



In Ibiza, do the locals call him Jose Negro?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 23, 2014)

--/just started raining. I will continue when I have found a bar with coffee and WiFi/--


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 23, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> In Ibiza, do the locals call him Jose Negro?



Common in Spain for people to call any black person as 'Joe Negro', or 'whatever Negro'. So, yes.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 23, 2014)

OK. It has stopped raining.

Life moves on. In his new role Joe ends up smoking most of his profit. He moves on to a life of smuggling heroin from India. He becomes addicted himself. Today he is clean. He had a hospital appointment yesterday. All is generally good, but he isn't even allowed to touch alcohol now.

The details aren't really necessary. Eventually he was caught with One and a Half Kilos of heroin. He served Two and a Half years.

He met his partner in Madrid and started to build a new life. His son and ex remain in Madrid where he ran a bar. After the break-up he returned to life as a 'hustler'. He has been hustling in Ibiza for many years.

A long story not really told here in all it's glory.

Joe lives in an old boat house close to the port. I've been his guest for a few nights now. Good conversation. Good food. Good company. I'm trying to think of the best way to thank him before I leave. Cash is easy, but I would like to give a bit more. He has been a total fucking gentleman.

He continues to 'hustle'. He is in his boat house with the owners permission. It is a cool place, but there is no water, or electricity. Surviving winter until the tourists arrive in hoards during summer. It is easy then.

------------

I will post a bit more and a couple of photos later.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Is Joe happy to have you post up his photo, and then go on about his drug dealing?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 23, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Is Joe happy to have you post up his photo, and then go on about his drug dealing?



Yep. I never publish unless I am happy that they are happy.

He has served his time and paid his price.

------------

I'm waiting to speak to another good friend I have made here before continuing the story.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 23, 2014)

Probably a good idea to post a bit of my own story now just to remind myself of current state of play.

I'm getting far to comfortable in a bad way here  I have a backpack full of clean clothes for travel. That is a good thing, because I look a total mess! I need to shave my beard. I need to buy new boots. I get through boots like nobodies business. Scuff them to shit whilst sprawling on pavements sketching. I have a load of stuff I have to post to clients - many internet orders came in whilst here. It is going to cost a small fortune and leave me pretty much skint. Work is waiting for me in Denia, so I just need money for the ferry. My mission is to get back to Granada where more work is waiting, but it will be colder there  My birthday approaches and I would like to share it with the people who know me best.

1. Sketch for cash.
2. Buy new boots.
3. Take all packages to the post office.
4. Stop drinking.
5. Shower and shave.
6. Get some ointment for my ugly scalp psoriasis.
7. Bin my dirty worn out clothes and 'dress up' for travel.
8. Say good byes and find a worthwhile gift for Joe.

I make that about Two days 

I wanna go home!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 23, 2014)

The local Spar has stopped doing the 2 for 1 offer on bottles of Rioja.

*TFFT!*

I can see light at the end of this tunnel.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 23, 2014)

Señor Ralph.

Ralph was the first person to introduce himself to me here. Generally, simple playground politic rules are worth remembering. In this instance, the first to offer help, or a simple introduction turned out to be a champion.

 

Ralph is originally from Trinidad and Tobago. He would like to go home. However, he used to be a very heavy drinker and suffered a stroke. Seems people of African decent are more prone to strokes induced via booze. Another friend from St Martins island tells me there were no problems with local rum. It was only after whisky was introduced that people started to suffer prematurely.

Ralph is a bit of a hero for me here. He is walking everyday. Little by little he is recovering full use of the left side of his body. He uses his bike Two days a week.

When he had his stroke he was left on the streets penniless, with no bed and no support. He found a home in what is not much more than a shed. He works the San Jordi hippie market as a 'car park attendant' every Saturday morning.

He doesn't want to return home in his present state because he would feel too vulnerable.


----------



## Riklet (Jan 24, 2014)

What's the weather like at the moment, Stan? Any idea what it'll be like in April on Mallorca or the other islands?

We're looking for Easter sun but already left it a bit late as the flights are a bit expensive now, especially to Canaries.  Either way, Mallorca and the Balearics seem more interesting!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 24, 2014)

I've decided never to go to Spain. I couldn't abide being called 'Black Johnny' by Stan and his drinking buddies.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 24, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I get through boots like nobodies business. Scuff them to shit whilst sprawling on pavements sketching.



Get some actual work boots. Workmen wear them while working, and they last for quite awhile.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 24, 2014)

Riklet said:


> What's the weather like at the moment, Stan?



Very pleasant. One of the reasons I am in no rush to get back to the mainland. Temperature wise it seems to average 15ºC max and 10ºC min. Fair amount of rain mind compared to Granada, and very humid. Humid to the point that your clothes actually feel damp at times.

I am told it can rain big time in April, but it isn't reliable. Should be in the mid 20's by day.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 24, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I've decided never to go to Spain. I couldn't abide being called 'Black Johnny' by Stan and his drinking buddies.



Personally, I wouldn't call you Johnny Negro. Common practice in Spanish culture to refer to people by their appearance. I am often referred to as Rubio even though I have little hair and wear a hat. I don't think anyone here finds the term negro offensive. However, Spain has to be one of the most backwards countries in Western Europe when it comes to racism. It isn't just the Spanish. The English expat community here have a problem amongst them. Not all of them, but many openly use the other N word. I do not spend time with these people.

As for the boots: I am a hiker, so primarily buy boots for walking comfort. I have tried work boots. They last well, but slow you down on long hikes. Hiking boots with good rubber toe protection is what I look for.


----------



## gabi (Jan 24, 2014)

It's not just the Spaniards. Try being black in South America.

When the Liverpool/Uruguayan player Luis Suarez was suspended for a fairly long time for calling a black player 'a little nigger' he genuinely couldnt see what the other player was upset about. Does my head in. I have a lot of friends in SA and some of them use similar language. what can do you do.


----------



## Riklet (Jan 24, 2014)

He should obviously know better, but for some spanish speakers, seeing as "negro" isn't so offensive in the spanish language and is quite commonly used, they can sort of view "nigger" as equivalent.  I don't know, that's just my impression in Spain.

I definitely wouldn't say the Spanish are quite as racist and bigoted as some make out.  Yes, they use seemingly racist terms but they're not filled with anger and hatred towards people, it can be bad but it's very casual racism.  There are obviously exceptions, and I'm not defending either, but it does often come out of ignorance and lack of 'exposure' to other cultures, unlike in South America.  I'd imagine a fair percentage of people in other European countries, for example France, Britain and Germany harbour some much more bigoted opinions, for example.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 25, 2014)

Is Ibiza actually like this?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 25, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Is Ibiza actually like this?



Possibly, but I haven't seen it like that.

Everybody is on a demonstration today. Some greedy fucking idiot wants to build an oil rig off the coast. It won't happen. The entire population of the island seem to be in town. Good business for me - just picked up another HUGE mural. This place will not let me leave.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 25, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Possibly, but I haven't seen it like that.
> 
> Everybody is on a demonstration today. Some greedy fucking idiot wants to build an oil rig off the coast. It won't happen. The entire population of the island seem to be in town. Good business for me - just picked up another HUGE mural. This place will not let me leave.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 25, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Possibly, but I haven't seen it like that..



Maybe it's different in summer?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 26, 2014)

Dawn at the port.

Now I am feeling a bit more relaxed physically, mentally and financially I will list the things I enjoy about Ibiza. Early Sunday morning at the port reading a paper and drinking fizzy water whilst the sun rises slowly over the harbour and the old town. I like that.

Those who are a bit more adept at learning languages than myself would like it here. Possibly the perfect place to come and practice if you're a keen learner of European languages. A 10 minute stroll around town and you will hear conversations in Spanish, local Catalan, English, German, Italian, French, Dutch, Flemish... almost any European language and more. My client for tomorrow is Russian. At the other extreme you can get by here without problems just speaking English. Although, I shall be conversing in Spanish with my Russian client.

It's another beautiful day. I like the weather here most of the time.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 26, 2014)

I think everyone must be at the beach. It really is that warm and sunny today. The town is deserted. No business today.

Being the horribly pragmatic sort of person I am  I have bought Joe a new bottle of gas. I have downloaded Ghost Dog - The Way of The Samurai because he is into gangster movies and I am not. It is a nice compromise. I shall be cooking Chinese fish soup to serve with rice and a Mexican salad. I am searching for women to invite. That may be the difficult part. Not the finding them, just the getting them to accept an invitation.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 26, 2014)

Keep it up Stanners 
What size feet are you dude? The daughter has a pair of walking boots she's outgrown


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 27, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Keep it up Stanners
> What size feet are you dude? The daughter has a pair of walking boots she's outgrown



46.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 27, 2014)

"Hello Mr Moscow, I have come to paint your mural. Can I use your shower please? You see, I have been staying at a friends ocupa and he has cats and there is no water and I stink of cat shit and stuff".

Sometimes there is absolutely no point whatsoever in trying to maintain a professional image. This guy is cool. No worries at all about asking to use his shower. In fact, he insisted 

Igor came to Ibiza 10 years ago to work on charter sailing boats. He now has family here, so he is staying here despite the high cost and not having any work out of season. House prices here have to be amongst the highest in Europe. I still don't understand why.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 27, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> 46.


Na they aint that big. Always had you down as a little foot


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 28, 2014)

A bad photograph from a borked camera of my last job. It actually looks much nicer in reality. It is a mural in a nursery based on a picture the mother of new born daughter saw in a glossy magazine. Bit of a rip off, but it is what she wanted and she loves it. Happy client.

 

The work I pick up from meetings in the street is where the real money is. Here in Ibiza I got extremely lucky. Two exceptionally nice, very prestigious and sort after jobs came my way purely by chance. I'm waiting to hear about another Two jobs. This I did for very little because I like the guy who is dad and he has paid me in more ways than cash.

It isn't about selling sketches on the street - it is about who you meet.

You meet all sorts. I am now about to return to a conversation with a guy who claims Apple stole his dance movements to use on touch screen technology. He wants his cash. He is serious  He flails his arms about and says "look, I was doing this in clubs Eight years ago, and now everyone is doing it with their fingers on iPhones. It was my invention".

Entertaining to a point. Then it gets a bit tiresome. He won't go away.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 28, 2014)

i know the feeling


----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 28, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Then it gets a bit tiresome. He won't go away.





Pickman's model said:


> i know the feeling


Stan & Pickman's:


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 30, 2014)

My birthday, and I am still here 

It is another beautiful, sunny day. I have a meeting with a stunningly beautiful young woman. Sadly, just to discuss work.

Spain doesn't do birthday presents. Here it works the other way around. If you want mates to celebrate your birthday you have to pay. You buy the cake and the drinks. Seems fair to me, but I wish I had kept my mouth shut. Thirsty mouths will be expecting. Ferry ticket cash will vanish once again.


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 30, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## dessiato (Jan 30, 2014)

Happy birthday Stan. Andalusia is cold stay where you are for a bit longer. Enjoy the warmth.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 30, 2014)

A detail from today's HUGE sketch. This is for a very fancy resto in the old town.

 
Totally fucked camera.

Work lined up for tomorrow. Trip to the Post Office. Then make whatever I can over the weekend before heading to Denia where work awaits.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 30, 2014)

dessiato said:


> Happy birthday Stan. Andalusia is cold stay where you are for a bit longer. Enjoy the warmth.



I don't mind the cold if it is sunny and dry. The humidity here is not for me. Andalucia is going to be warm from next weekend. Nice and warm. I will be back by then. However, we are due lots of rain - exceptionally dry winter.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Jan 30, 2014)

Is it your birthday today?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 30, 2014)

Sweet Meiga said:


> Is it your birthday today?



Yep. Just waiting for client to collect, then I am going to buy not just One, but Two bottles of crianza for me and something special to cook this evening.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 30, 2014)

Better detail.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 31, 2014)

Belated happy birthday, Mr.  Love the Ibiza drawing. (Erm, is it Ibiza?)


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 31, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Is Ibiza actually like this?




It can be, yes.  Depends on the bar/club.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 4, 2014)

manana drinker said:


> ...
> 
> Ill see you in the foam if your still there spring.
> 
> x




Hey, watcha upto?

That boat keeps on sailing without me, but I think I'm off this island tomorrow. Huge mission today to rescue a seagull that sort of ended up rescuing itself. I take the credit mind. Long story 

My schedule for this year looks like...

Back to Granada.
End of March through to middle of April - Madrid.
Back to Granada to complete work as a wedding artist! Not a wedding photographer, but a wedding artist!
End of May - Ibiza for The Cotton Beach Club people. Nice bunch.
Back to Granada.
July - Paris.
Back to Granada.

Nothing confirmed after that. May even fancy a trip out east via Vienna and Bratislava.

I think this is end of thread.

In a word I sum up Ibiza as FUCKINGMONEYIMAGEBOLLOCKS.

Not for me. Even the hippies are fucking rich designer twats.

Ibiza needs Cotton Beach Club (and my art). It is the island's only hope


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 5, 2014)

manana drinker said:


> Happy birthday, and greetings from Siberia, you big balled stink cock genius staggering, social problem top, blurk, dip stick yes mi fwend cuthburt dibert droll, trey droll ash tray, licking, windo wanking, lamb shank planking winos,  up and down plug hole, in out good burgher, sheakspearo redrum, beachbum quality hairy teets
> 
> Sounds like your having a better/worse time then me..
> 
> ...


 
Ishel Macek do Malecko
Shoshuvicku mlatic
Zabudol si cepy doma
Musel sa on vratic
Hey...


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Feb 5, 2014)

Just curious... How many people have you introduced to Urban75, Stanley Edwards ?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 5, 2014)

Sweet Meiga said:


> Just curious... How many people have you introduced to Urban75, Stanley Edwards ?



In real life as it were, about FiftyFiveZillion.

Via the internet, about One.

I've met many more people who were established posters, sorry, I mean posers here before I knew them in real life.

In other words; not many.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Feb 5, 2014)

Hahaha!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey ho. Ferry is off for another couple of days.

Manaña, manaña.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 5, 2014)

One last mural (or, possibly Two) to paint here before I can leave. I have been pining for home for weeks now, but I would be very foolish to turn down good work in nice weather during winter. Work wise, this has been my busiest winter so far.


----------



## kevinpurcey (Feb 14, 2014)

Hows it hanging Stan??? off to New York in 1 month ,landed some MEGA work can't talk on this site nuch nuch wink wink.
Any ways going back to quote from a German guy in Granada ,FUCK THEM HATE THEM....

Keep grinding bro ,it will all to out fine in the end {so they say]... 
KEEP THE FAITH>


----------



## kevinpurcey (Feb 14, 2014)

WHAT HAPPENS IN IBIZA STAYS IBIZA i promise not tell,you know what I'm talking about.
Them little birds talk like fuck..xXx


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Feb 14, 2014)

I hope you're ok, Stan!


----------



## kevinpurcey (Feb 14, 2014)

Of course he's ok ,i wasn't talking about dead body's when i said  ;What happens in Ibiza stays in Ibiza;  
 see nothing   hear nothing   say nothing   tres wise monos...


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Feb 14, 2014)

kevinpurcey said:


> Of course he's ok ,i wasn't talking about dead body's when i said  ;What happens in Ibiza stays in Ibiza;
> see nothing   hear nothing   say nothing   tres wise monos...


I didn't actually reply to your posts, sorry.
He was last online one week ago, and as he usually posts more frequently I got a bit worried.


----------



## kevinpurcey (Feb 14, 2014)

Just spoke with him,he fine...


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Feb 14, 2014)

Why has he neglected this thread here then?


----------



## Supine (Feb 14, 2014)

Maybe he finally got stuck into ecstacy pipes at an ibiza rave


----------



## kevinpurcey (Feb 14, 2014)

Lives full of mystery....


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 15, 2014)

kevinpurcey said:


> Just spoke with him,he fine...


 
That was you? My heart panics whenever my mobile displays a UK number.

Sweet Meiga; you have email and phone also. I am not the Worlds most difficult person to find. I am also a survivor more likely to get hit by a bus in London than anything else. I also posted that this was thread end. It isn´t.

I disappeared into the hills to take a bit of a break after my netbook power cable/transformer borked. It might be the hard disk 

Ibiza, Ibiza...

More good work came in. I met a guy who owns One of just Two listed heritage hotels on the island. It has been very sympathetically restored to the way it was almost 100 years ago. Perhaps this is where the Ibiza glam, chic, contemporary tourism started? Sadly, it is now hidden from view by the surrounding shit, but it is a beautiful building about to feature my sketches.

Ibiza ended as complicated as it started. Another member of the fringe society died. Six in the short time I was there. That is horrific amongst such a small community and I can only say drugs were the catalyst for all. Suicide, murder, or accident - drugs were there.

Sidy, who I mentioned earlier in the thread used to be a professional footballer at the highest level. He hasn`t died. Nobody would believe his story. I know it to be fact. Originally signed to Arsenal on a youth development deal he ended up in France playing for Nants and was on the books for PSG. He found me in Placa des Parc a few days ago. Distressed to the point that he was actually ripping his hair out. I didn`t have to ask. He is a very emotional and expressive character. He has been part of the Ibiza scene for years. Balancing Litre bottles of beer on his head whilst parading the beaches, or simply taking your pint of beer and walking away with it on his head. People are so bemused they laugh before they think about getting angry.

Tragic news came his way. His father and eldest brother had been killed in a car crash. It was now his time to return home to Mali and take the family helm. He doesn`t want the money. He doesn`t want the responsibility, but accepts he has to go. Turns out he sent his father money whilst he was playing professionally. He has no interest in money himself. Everything he does he does for the love of it. His father was a wise man! Sidy now takes on 45 (yes - Forty Five!) properties in Mali and a couple of apartments in Paris. Anyone who met him in Ibiza would find this difficult to believe. He was the clown of the streets and beaches. No-one to take seriously.

Sidy was suited and booted for his leaving drinks before heading to Paris to meet a younger brother. Hopefully a tragic situation which will save his own life. And, so I left also.

I only came to Ibiza to visit my beautiful friend really. On Friday I woke on the mainland only to receive a subtle Valentines reminder. I almost got straight back on the ferry. I didn`t. I have enjoyed fiesta in Denia - free paella and booze. Six hour bus ride back to Granada with the aid of a couple of bottles of wine now. I have had a chemical shower in the form of baby wipes and deoderant with talc 

END THREAD.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 15, 2014)

Good luck Stan. I love reading about your adventures, and look forward to the next chapter in your life.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 15, 2014)

and so we say farewell to sunny ibiza​


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 18, 2014)

Another good thread Stanley Edwards, cheers.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 18, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i know the feeling



 Proper OL LOL


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 2, 2014)

Ho ho!

I am giving Ibiza another go. Trying a different approach.

Firstly I want to see what White Rabbit saw and raise a glass. Secondly, I want to enjoy the place in my own way. Thirdly, I want that woman. Really want her.

I have a plan. A different 'alternative' Ibiza will come.

A totally different approach.


----------



## kevinpurcey (Apr 20, 2014)

Johnny my boy......mrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr one day bro one day.!!!!!!!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 20, 2014)

kevinpurcey said:


> Johnny my boy......mrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr one day bro one day.!!!!!!!


 
Where are you?

Miguel is very happily settled in Germany! I am off to Ibiza tonight. I don't like it, but there is money (and women)


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 20, 2014)

3.30AM bus to Denia. €40 and about 8 hours. I only have Three cans of extra strong lager to get there. Perhaps I need to buy supplies?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 23, 2014)

Fuck me! The cost of a ferry ticket just went up loads  It is now €107 for a one way trip. It was €68. Seems to be totally random without notice supply and demand monopoly.

My mate Nele is already in Ibiza. She found a return flight. A few hours on a plane for just €40. Me - 16 hours on a bus, 10 hours on a ferry for a grand total of almost €300  There is a reason I chose this route. I have work in Denia. A nice job sketching on huge canvases for a cervecería. However, this is Spain. Mañana síndrome. Pointless fighting it. It is going to take Two weeks to make up the large custom framed canvases. Police won't let me work the streets here in my usual way (some fucker from the council complained). I don't have enough cash to get a ferry to Ibiza. My plan is to buy lots of small canvases to sketch on and sell on the Street until I make ferry ticket money. If they don't sell here they will fit into my Ibiza plan.

I should have just taken a flight 

Not the only problems here, but a couple of beers will sort most things out. Was really hoping for this Denia job as start-up Budget, but I am not hanging around for Two weeks. I will give them a call Two weeks before I return.

I am sort of considering Ibiza as a semi base, but the logistics of basing myself on an island might not be such a good idea. As a resident you get half price ferry tickets. That would help. I currently have work offers in Granada and Madrid, but they are small Jobs. I was supposed to be painting for a wedding in Granada, but they refused to pay a deposit/retainer. Things have gone a bit complicated. I am on a mision to simplify and make more time for other stuff.

Hopefully Ibiza mañana??????????????????


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 23, 2014)

Busy sketching day, but police are just not going to let me work here. I get the same every time. Police come and tell you to pack up. You pack up and then they apologise and blame their boss. They are very nice about it in a very adamant 'this does not happen in Denia' sort of way. No muscians, street performers, or artists on the streets here. Denia - your town and children are losing out.

Small commission tomorrow. Small descrete sketches to sell.

The people I meet...

Today I met a man who wanted to show me his sketch and talk. He told me the conversation was strictly secret between me and him, so his name isn't Carlos  Talked about his art and Spanish art. He then told me he had spent 32 years and 8 months detained in a secure psychiatric hospital. He invited me home to see a painting. Another day maybe.

----/ I forgot the bit about how all the monks at the monastary want him to be the next Pope


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 24, 2014)

Classic story of life as a travelling artist. Great thread. Thank you.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 24, 2014)

I got the luck! Thank you Denia. Really enjoyed it here once again despite police stopping me doing my usual - there is always another way. Nice support from local businesses. English family with holiday home here bought Two sketches. 130 Notes for Three hours work. I am fully expecting double that in Ibiza. This is a winning plan that will free up my time to get my book published.

Everyone seems to be so chilled and happy here all the time. Even the police are ultra polite and very informative. It just seems to have the right balance and mix of everything. From a personal point of view I don't like the no street workers rule, but it doesn't appear to affect me financially.

Ibiza here I come again. I am a little aprehensive about evrything but the work!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 24, 2014)

Hopefully back to Ibiza myself at some point this summer.  The offer of a pint still stands!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 25, 2014)

Ferry tickets...

Seems the later you leave it, the cheaper it gets. Bit of a gamble, but if you see a very small queue just an hour before take off buy a ticket without even asking the price. About €80 last night which left me with enough cash in pocket for a stupid night out. I have no idea what day it is, never mind what time it is 

Ibiza looks to be even more stupid now than it was off season. The summer crowd are arriving. Loads of beautiful young women in designer clogs. Beautiful older women with children named Auraura and things like that. Older men wearing string trousers with thongs. I will be taking the piss for as long as I am here, but despite my sarcasm and moans I do actually enjoy the place most of the time.

My phone is dead. I need to source a new charger and let as many people as possible know I am back. This is critical. Then I need to find a bed. Then I need to get to work. Couple of weeks doing my usual before I have the necessary to work the hippie markets. The love of my life seems not to be replying to anything, so I have already written that off and started looking at other options 

Ibiza - it is shit, but I sort of am beginning to like it.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 25, 2014)

What are string trousers?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 26, 2014)

dessiato said:


> What are string trousers?


 
Believe it, or not, they are trousers made from string. Macrami?

Phone charged. Contacts contacted. Work lined up. Straight back in the money and almost ready to buy a new camera (after everything was stolen in Granada). I am convinced Ibiza is the right place to be based for winter and summer whilst continuing to be based in Granada for spring and autumn. Not a bad life to aim for.

I've already gone on about what I dislike about Ibiza. However, it is very artist friendly. There is work here. The weather is fabulous. The countryside and beaches are beautiful. I already feel like a valued member of the community. The ugly, or downright obnoxious world of sex, drugs and money can easily be avoided. And, avoid it I will. Quite frankly, as someone who survives on very little and only requires money for essentials and occasional illegal playtime  ------ I find the whole 'money buys anything and everything' scene very scary.

I'm looking for a pad to rent within a comfortable bicycle ride of the town. A sofa at the very least will always be on offer to guests - all welcome.

The interest in this thread has also convinced me I have got my books spot on. They will sell very easily and provide sufficient income to explore personal curiosities. I shall continue to post here whilst keeping my blog squeaky clean and boring for all the innocentis reading it.

Thanks for the encouraging feedback. More pics will come once I have sourced a cheap little digital.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 26, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Believe it, or not, they are trousers made from string. Macrami?



That sounds both uncomfortable and ugly. Googling "string trousers" brings up some interesting pictures.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 27, 2014)

I feel like I am supposed to be here. Very comfortable, but I am having to deal with the same street crowd. I am getting very worried that I am actually going to have to kick the shit out of a couple of people here. They are very simply total cunts. Really not sure how to deal with them. Whilst I am on the 'not so nice' part of life; Two people are missing. Christian was one of the older guys. He was given a ticket to Barcelona where he was offered digs with a friend. Found dead on Las Ramblas after a heart attack Two days later. RIP. Another guy with pretty serious mental health issues was left to live in a cave here in Ibiza that was littered with old rubbish. He was found dead Three months (estimated) after he had died with half his face eaten away by rats. Grim.

Red Cross (Cruz Roja) help people to get off the island. The more hassle the homeless people are to services and society etc - the more help they are given to leave the island. It is not always nice, but frankly, I want to see rid of these Two cunts giving me problems before I kick shit myself. They are the most selfish little fuckwits I have ever had the displeasure to meet. Might give them some serious grief this evening.

Other than that everything is very nice


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 28, 2014)

OK. That was difficult, but boundaries to be respected have been established without physical violence.

I do not enjoy working the streets here. I don't have to - there is plenty of work and I really feel like local businesses are giving me the support I need. It is very nice.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 30, 2014)

I have an idea 

I am going to pitch an idea to one of my clients. Live sketching projected on to a wall in a club/restaurant. People will love it. If I can pull this off I will only have to work Two nights a week and stay clear of sketching on the streets. I am also trying to find work with a top name club DJ. Live sketching projected on to a wall in a chill out lounge  I need to buy a projector. This is a very good idea. I have already convinced myself.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 2, 2014)

I have lots of work lined up.

Mural in the gardens of a large family home.
Sketch of someone's country finca.
More work for http://cottonbeachclub.com
Work for The Sunset bar in Placa del Parc
And a few other small jobs.

http://www.hotelesvive.com/ are putting a bit more work my way. I have interest in my projected sketching idea, but I am a long way from replacing everything that was stolen and getting a projector. I need to up my prices and talk a club into buying the right projector and camera.

I have already made quite an impression here. Now the season is beginning to kick off my murals in hotels, restaurants and bars should bring in more work - it is very good advertising. Making cash on the street is much easier than it was in February. However, these things are relative. Beds and meals are now Twice as expensive. Now I know work is good I can hunt for a cheap, safe pad a short ride out of town. Someone has told me about a house full of artists and the like with rooms from just €100/month. That will do initially if they like me?

There is a very nice backpackers type hostel here for just €18/night (week days). It is the cheapest option. I would have recommended it until they told us to stop talking just after midnight  This is Ibiza FFS! No-one comes here for a quiet night in.

All working out very nicely so far. Sleeping out tonight because I still need to save cash.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 5, 2014)

All progressing very nicely still.

Despite all I have moaned about, and the copious amount of plastic breasts here, and the fact that my favourite person in the World hasn't replied to a single email, or text, I am actually enjoying Ibiza life immensley  Another private job collected yesterday and a very good sales day on the street.

The medieval fiesta starts on Thursday. Locals tell me that this is their last fiesta before the real work kicks in for summer. Should be fun. Have cash for a new camera, so pics will come.


----------



## dessiato (May 5, 2014)

Pleased things are going well Stan, hope it continues and that you have a bit of peace in your life for a few months at least.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 5, 2014)

dessiato said:


> Pleased things are going well Stan, hope it continues and that you have a bit of peace in your life for a few months at least.


 
I always have peace in my life. It is the very reason people turn to me when they need a level mind. Unbelievable - I know, but, that is the way it is.

---

I was invited out to the the 'gay town' last night. Well, if you don't try these things at least Once you will never know 

Joking aside, for those who want this alternative Ibiza find Bar Leon run by a really nice guy named Erwin. The 'gay town' is the lower East part of the old town. Bar Leon is pretty much hub central and a very good place to meet people. Ibiza obviously has a huge gay scene.

I left Erwin Two sketches as a gift. Why did I do that? Gay Ibiza is very wealthy. Gay Ibiza is a bunch of very open minded, liberal thinking, art appreciating, money spending people with no expensive children to feed. Know your market, or you don't stand a chance even if you're the next Vincent.

Whilst I'm on top tips for making cash...

My forth coming book will be full of all sorts of useful information for anyone wishing to pay for their own travel adventure. Art, music, street performance etc etc etc...

For artists: don't waste a single opportunity. If you find yourself in a bar killing time, you are doing something wrong. Don't sketch in a bar - this is a very wrong approach. Instead, get a few sketches out and start cleaning them with a brush, or eraser. If you are sketching potential buyers won't approach you because they think they might disturb you. If they see someone preparing sketches (or, jewellery, whatever) for sale they will come to you and ask. It is a nice way to build your own sales confidence without putting yourself in the spotlight.

I'm off to the port to down a bottle of wine. Well earned evening off.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 10, 2014)

Life is very much as close to perfect as it gets right now. I am just an Inch away from getting all that I want from this. Not a lot, but all that I want.

I am going to be resident projection artist at Ibiza's coolest venue. Ibiza is not cool BTW. It's sort of 80's Blackpool with sunshine. Pacha have overkilled. All of the clubs are a bit yesterday. Tossers from new money countries driving aroung in convertible Rolls Royces just look like the tossers they are. The huge mansion house boats now docking in the port are as obnoxious as huge mansion house sized boats. It is all out of touch, out of fashion and out of life. It is just all very wrong. Like a bad Kylie Minogue video stuck on loop forever. It is this bad.

But, I like waking up every morning with loads more cash in my pocket than I went to bed with. Bed? I am using a free space.

The town is now full of people carrying plastic folders full of C.V's. They have left it too late. You want work here - come and make your contacts off season and return mid April. There is work, but it is long hours for little reward.

My mate ate bad food. I have been lumbered with his bike. It is and old Bulgarian fold away. I am keeping it. I have to make my way to my free 'bed' with a 50 Kilo load and a Bulgarian fold-up bike. I may try to ride it fully loaded.

Really not sure why I am enjoying this so much, but I am. Life is pretty much perfect. Not much could make it better!

Fun, fun, fun 

Where is it all going to go wrong?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 10, 2014)

Never been to Pacha.  Try Sankeys and Space once they open.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 11, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Never been to Pacha.  Try Sankeys and Space once they open.


 
Sankeys is more my sort of music. Most opening parties seem to be happening in about a week.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 11, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> ...
> 
> Where is it all going to go wrong?


 
Ho ho. Me and my clumsey typing fingers. It all went wrong this morning. Arressted for being an artist - occupation of a public space without permission. Everything confiscated. €300 fine. I am back down to the clothes I wear and the coins in my pocket.

Despite going to the townhall and doing all the formal stuff, Policia Local insisted I was in the wrong. Carted away in a car to the station. Everything taken only to be returned if I cough up €300 for sketching in a public space. Told it was best if I left the island and also told that if I don't pay taxes in Spain I have no legal rights in Spain (I didn't give any numbers to avoid paying the fine, but they have passport details).

I am not happy this time. I don't have the money to take it to court, but I am determined to do so. I'll try talking with local papers tomorrow. I have raised almost €200,000 for charities in Spain FFS. This obviously counts for nothing if you're perceived as being poor.

Other than a facist police cunt, everything is cool here. I am not leaving. I am fighting. I have good work here. Well, not just a single police cunt, they called back-up even though I was being very reasonable given the situation.

Papers tomorrow. I don't really know where else to start other than just getting straight back to work. Clients are waiting.


----------



## Riklet (May 11, 2014)

Good luck stan. You're picking a big fight though. Worth mentioning the charity stuff though, if you want to take on the tax issue then you need a gestor. They are wrong though afaik. You don't want to get done for trabajo en el negro without being autonomo though. 

Mmm, never been but i would imagine Ibiza is  corrupt to the core. Also, they are Spanish police (tacaño catalan-ish ones too). Over 100kg of heroin and coke disappeared from the nick in Sevilla, and no one was that surprised. No big formal convictions over it afaik.

If you know people, use your connections. Get your stuff back. Sounds like your clients could do that at very least. Tell them you need that done.


----------



## tony.c (May 11, 2014)

That's bad stanley.  Hope you can get it sorted.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 11, 2014)

tony.c said:


> That's bad stanley.  Hope you can get it sorted.


 
This!  Good luck.


----------



## Corax (May 11, 2014)

Aye. Best of luck Stan. Hope things revert back to happy days quickly. Given your travelling experiences I'm sure you're much better equipped than most of us for dealing with this kind of situation.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 11, 2014)

Thank you people.

I am so fucking angry about this I am not going to let it go. My paper work quite literally states 'for creating a painting in a public place'. Jesus fucking wept! Surely there is no actual law in the World?

IME it is only Policia Local you need to be wary of in Spain. It is about time they got disbanded and made redundant. Nacionals and even Guardia Civil sort of know their stuff. Locals are just idiots.

Fucked for the night - camping out. Meeting clients tomorrow and hopefully getting connected with local newspaper people. I am fucking livid. Livid I tell you!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 11, 2014)

They picked on my mate also. When I realised they were actually going to arrest me and take me to the station, I tried to leave my sketches with my mate. I feel guilty for involving him now. They emptied Fourteen cans of unopened lager and told him they would arrest him if they saw him in the same plaza again.

Wankers. I am going to give all I can.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 12, 2014)

I have calmed down a bit now 

What happened was the Medieval Market people not only called police to fuck my weekend, they also staple gunned the tyres on my rather cool old Bulgarian fold away bicycle. Twats.

Seems everywhere in Spain has changed. They have introduced a system around the 'occupation of a public space without permission' law. For artists, buskers, craft people etc etc, there is no permission. You go to the town hall and register for an application for permission - that is as far as it goes unless you are registered as living within the council area and register as a self-employed person (€256/month regardless of income), file an annual tax return and play the system form filling for a very long time. Obviously not a viable option for itinerants like myself.

Generally, police are OK if you have your solicitud (application for permission), but if someone calls the police they have to be seen to act.

On the plus side I got a lot of support from local bar and restaurant owners. The street people were extremely well fed yesterday 

Not sure how to take this to the papers. I am going to try, but Spanish people are a little submissive when it comes to this sort of thing. The mass demo's and weekly protests are nothing more than a social event in reality.

Occupation of a public space without permission. Seriously? Is this what Europe has actually become?


----------



## Crispy (May 12, 2014)

Oof 
Best of luck to you Stan!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 13, 2014)

Recovery mode.

Cut a plaster cast off my mates leg yesterday because it would have cost €80 to get it removed 'professionally'. I am just about breaking even cash wise thanks to the fact I have a free, safe, outdoors bed. Loads of work lined up. Won't take long to get back there, but with getting all my stuff stolen plus €450 in fines, plus all the work I had completed confiscated, it was a bit of a tough blow.

All that aside, I am still really enjoying Ibiza this time. All looks very promising.

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 14, 2014)

Excellent morning.

Off to buy a puncture repair kit and a couple of spoons for tyre levers.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 14, 2014)

Recovery going well. Pocket full of paper money. I can pay for a bed and shower if I choose to do so, but my outdoor bed is very safe, very pretty views, very romantic and free. I wake to one of the most special sunrises I have ever experienced.

Great support from local business people once again. Only Three weeks away from my main gig. All is very good.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 15, 2014)

I had to borrow someones iPhone to take this.



My mate Mateus at about 10am today  This guy is phenomenal! Kept at home most of the time, he occasionally escapes and goes on huge benders. Disabled to the point he can't snort his cocaine, so he just spoons it into his mouth.

--------------

When I used someobody elses iPhone my email address was listed as 'stanleyedwards' twat . My PayPal address was also listed. I have never given him my PayPal address. How does this work?

--------------

No problem opening work offers here, but this is still Spain. To close the deal you have to take the bull by the horns. I am off to buy blackboard paint to do new A boards for Sunset Cafe. I'll do a single side of a board to show what I can do and then quote €100 to complete the next Three sides.

I love that photo and must buy myself a new camera. I am missing so many opportunities. Mateus wasted in his Nike trainers with his empty cans of Heineken. It says so much! The guy has a razor sharp, extra wicked sense of humour. He has no right to complain about me posting his pic here  Some twat stole his new smart phone whilst he was sleeping in the bank last night. How low can people go?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 15, 2014)

Man, I'm pissed off.

I'm fully expecting NOT to get to Beefa this year.  I don't think my boss is going to allow me any serious time off during the summer, at least not enough time to travel to Ibiza, get fucked up, then recover.  I'll be seriously pissed off - coz it is actually the one week in the year I look forward to.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 15, 2014)

Seems some cunt is spreading bad rumours about me. Already, a lot of familiar faces from Granada are appearing here, but some twat is telling people bad words about me. There are no bad words to tell - I am a total gentleman. 

Might go buy a new camera to cheer myself up. 

Why would anyone spread bad words about me


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 15, 2014)

'You can't just rob some bars A boards and change them'.

Oh, yes you can. Three days work lined up


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 15, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Man, I'm pissed off.



You have probably met Mateus - King of Borra de Playa!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 16, 2014)

OK. I am almighty hungover. Just taken my old Bulgarian fold away bike to the bicycle repair shop. They couldn't believe anyone actually wanted to get the thing repaired, never mind pay for repairs.

Can I introduce you to my new friends Laura and Vitoria. They have just opened a shop here. They are both extra fucking beautiful and sexy, and very clever with it. Initially, I walked into their shop and thought_ 'WTF - who is going to pay this?'. _Now, I am 100% convinced they are on course for success at the highest level. I want to marry one of them.

http://www.getdirtyshop.com/

Ignore the other thread I started elsewhere yesterday. I wasn't very well.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Seems some cunt is spreading bad rumours about me. Already, a lot of familiar faces from Granada are appearing here, but some twat is telling people bad words about me. There are no bad words to tell - I am a total gentleman.
> 
> Might go buy a new camera to cheer myself up.
> 
> Why would anyone spread bad words about me


who knows? it could be anyone who has seen your posts here.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> You have probably met Mateus - King of Borra de Playa!


you've met mateus


----------



## dessiato (May 16, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> OK. I am almighty hungover. Just taken my old Bulgarian fold away bike to the bicycle repair shop. They couldn't believe anyone actually wanted to get the thing repaired, never mind pay for repairs.
> 
> Can I introduce you to my new friends Laura and Vitoria. They have just opened a shop here. They are both extra fucking beautiful and sexy, and very clever with it. Initially, I walked into their shop and thought_ 'WTF - who is going to pay this?'. _Now, I am 100% convinced they are on course for success at the highest level. I want to marry one of them.
> 
> ...


Some great stuff on there. Pricey though.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Ignore the other thread I started elsewhere yesterday. I wasn't very well.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 16, 2014)

Meh. Long day. Stuck in a drug and alcohol fuelled thing. Manaña.


----------



## tony.c (May 16, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Can I introduce you to my new friends Laura and Vitoria. They have just opened a shop here. They are both extra fucking beautiful and sexy, and very clever with it. Initially, I walked into their shop and thought_ 'WTF - who is going to pay this?'. _Now, I am 100% convinced they are on course for success at the highest level. I want to marry one of them.
> http://www.getdirtyshop.com/[/QUOTE]


I doubt that they will want to have your babies though.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2014)

tony.c said:


> I doubt that they will want to have your babies though.


the social workers will get them


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 17, 2014)

Holiday over!

I have good contacts. Good work lined up. I need to find a place to stay with a view to making Ibiza my second base. Everything feels right here. Time to get my shit together. My Diadora bargain baseball boots are beginning to fall apart. My Slazenger tennis shirt is covered in red wine stains. I need to do some washing 

Fucking Mateus. Most here struggle to get a few €'s a day on the street. Not Mateus. 8 in the morning he goes out on a Five minute beg and comes back with €30  You cannot refuse the guy. He is a very likeable character, but after Five days on holiday he is now a bit smelly. People pay hime to go away  Class. 

Big sketch and more chalk boards to do today. They will be the best chalk boards on the island. I'm doing them with acryllic paint so they can be cleaned. More permanent and a longer lasting advert for me as well as the bar. They are getting a bargain because Sunset Cafe Ibiza have been very, very good to me.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 17, 2014)

tony.c said:


> I doubt that they will want to have your babies though.



Yes. Shame really.

I have no idea where these girls are getting their backing from, but they are set to sail big time. They're pretty cool for Italians.


----------



## purves grundy (May 17, 2014)

Great reading as ever, and always good to see your chin is up despite the knockbacks


----------



## Chilli.s (May 17, 2014)

purves grundy said:


> Great rading as ever, and always good to see your chin is up despite the knockbacks


 Yeah, great reading.
Ama diggin them Get Dirty pantalonis, gonna make me own though.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 17, 2014)

Chilli.s said:


> Yeah, great reading.
> Ama diggin them Get Dirty pantalonis, gonna make me own though.



Que?

Leave the Italian girls alone. They are sweet as!

---

I am going to moan though  All I want to know is that all is OK. I send emails, text messages and just don't get a reply. Don't do this girls - it is not fair. All you need to do is reply with an 'I am OK - thanks'. That is all you need to do!

Not sure where I went wrong this time  Anyway, I am taking an early night this evening. I am fucked.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 17, 2014)

Oh. That read bad


----------



## tony.c (May 18, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I send emails, text messages and just don't get a reply. Don't do this girls - it is not fair. All you need to do is reply with an 'I am OK - thanks'. That is all you need to do!
> 
> Not sure where I went wrong this time


 They might think you're a stalker.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 18, 2014)

tony.c said:


> They might think you're a stalker.



I am sure they do  Far too liberal with my compliments.

A very wet Sunday here. What to do? It has all gone a bit Aberystwyth.

Option 1: Sit in the internet cafe all day and try to work on my books.
2: Go see the Joan Miro exhibition at the museum of contemporary art.
3: Find football and pray to the almighty that Granada don't go down.
4: Go to the prom' and watch the boats doing boaty, rainy stuff whilst drinking beer and sinking into a moody sulk because none of my favourite women are communicating with me.

Option 5: Do another chalk board for Sunset Cafe Ibiza and at least cover my costs for the day.

Talking of costs; it is actually very affordable here even now when you know where to go. €18 for backpackers type place (sheets, towel and good breakfast included). €20/night for your own room with sink and TV in a pension (communal showers). You can rent a room in a shared house close to Sant Jordi for just €100/month. Avoid the North East corner of the island - for some reason I don't understand this is currently desres and ultra expensive. Expensive like €600/month for a fucking caravan!

Talking of costs; the clubs here! You want to know how much an annual licence costs? Close to a Million!!! DC10 is only open on Monday. It is the less 'dressy' of clubs - a sort of after weekend venue. 5,000 capacity all paying €35 each entry, then paying €15 for a bottle of water. That is a small bottle of water. One night a week from end of May until end of September. Clubs is huge money here. Huge! They are all trying to brand themselves also. Branding seems to be the thing here. Hence I have changed Sunset Bar to Sunset Cafe Ibiza 

What is this? 32 cans of slightly out of date Alhambra Especial dumped outside the Hyper Centro! You can never afford to ignore fate. Day off


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 18, 2014)

I forgot to mention, and it is worth mentioning...

Mateus is all cleaned and togged out in new designer gear. Brand new Puma's - the full works. Showered and smelling fresh once again. Some random stranger took him shopping, then took him home and got him cleaned up. Some rich people here are actually very good people. What a fucking star guy! It isn't just about money.

Wet, rainy day. Good day for moody sulking.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 18, 2014)

Seems I am indeed a stalker  Despite the fact I have spent the last 10 years travelling around the World working as an artist, it is possible that I just came to Ibiza to stalk someone. How exciting! Forget the fact that I have gig of the decade here - this seems to be irrelevant.

That said, she was really the only reason I first came here 

Bad me. I am an internet stalker and stuff. Her 'best' friend told her so. Fucking smart phones. Get real again people.

--------------------

Mateus is working his way through 32 cans of out of date Alhambra Especial. I am on wine. Day off!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 18, 2014)

I am in the internet cafe with a packet of licorice sticks and Two cans of strong lager. Hoping Granada do enough - all is going well so far.

Prettty sure I will regret the licorice in the morning, but it is nice. It is a nice evening after the rains. I am being boring and keeping myself to myself. How the fuck can anyone call me a stalker?

Anyway, her loss really. Don't like to read as being bitter, but I am always good company - for anyone.

Up the Granadinos!!! Three seasons running it has come down to last game of the season


----------



## tony.c (May 18, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> How the fuck can anyone call me a stalker?





Stanley Edwards said:


> I send emails, text messages and just don't get a reply.


It's a mystery stan! 
But enjoy your evening.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 19, 2014)

tony.c said:


> It's a mystery stan!
> But enjoy your evening.



Well, yeah; I can see that side also.

Moving on... I am on a mission to make enough cash to buy a replacement laptop. A beautiful, sunny Monday. Just a couple of weeks away from the coolest job in the World ever part 256. Beer fort breakfast  All is good. But, I am in need of some compassionate female company. It is essential to get a female perspective once in a while. Once in a while


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 19, 2014)

I am now attired  as fuck.

Diadoras on me feet (I am so glad I didn't pay anywhere near full price for this shit). Chocolate brown, classic slacks. And, now a very nice navy blue with white trim Fred Perry tennis shirt. I think it was about 15 years ago I last picked up a tennis raquet!

I am fitting in well here 

I have clients here who are a mother and daughter team. They are both stunningly beautiful. Daughter found me today to asked for some sketches and I am so paranoid now I told her I would call her mum when they are ready  How to patronise a very clever young women and embarress myself. Don't give me your phone number - I will call your mum. Christ! All because some crazy jealous idiot is stirring up shit.

Work is rolling in. I have waiting list 

Shall have cash and time to explore a bit more of Ibiza in the next few days. I still haven't seen much of the west side of the island. Opening parties start this weekend (officially - unofficially they are underway already ).


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 20, 2014)

I can see I am going to continue with a bit of a love/hate relationship with Ibiza. I like it for all the same reasons I detest it. It is so naff, it is in danger of becomming cool again. I am no fan of Michel Houellebecq - he has always been far too predictable, but I don't feel too far away from Atomised!

Women with boobs stuffed full of silicon queue at the healthfood shop to buy their all natural elexirs. The place is a joke. I just picked up a copy of Pacha magazine. It's like a very bad parody of everything you ever read on a long flight. Seriously that bad. If a piss take of bad in flight entertainment was made to perfection it would be Pacha magazine. You're not sure whether to cry, or laugh.

An island full of people buying into lies and bullshit. I love it for the time being.

Commercial to the point of total sellout. It is going to get ugly!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 21, 2014)

*Vandalic use of this product implies serious sanctions.*



I am spraying a chalk board. 'Vandalic'. What a very nice word.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 21, 2014)

Hmmm...

Vandalic. I've been playing with that all day.

Cotton Beach Club tomorrow. They are being extra, extra good to me. 10am meeting and I am sleeping out tonight (staying up all night ). How good are they being to me? I quote a daily rate and they say we will give you almost double that plus a bonus if we like it. It will be nice to get out of town for a day also.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> *Vandalic use of this product implies serious sanctions.*
> 
> 
> 
> I am spraying a chalk board. 'Vandalic'. What a very nice word.


i c vandal ^^


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> How the fuck can anyone call me a stalker?


let me count the ways


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 21, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> let me count the ways



You want to find someone else here to follow around obsessively?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 21, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> You want to find someone else here to follow around obsessively?


i don't follow anyone here obsessively, apart from cesare who doesn't complain as i 'like' her posts

she gives me £0.20 a like. how much are you prepared to offer?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 21, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> He was found dead Three months (estimated) after he had died with half his face eaten away by rats. Grim.



That's terrible.

You know, you'd think that rats could finish a whole face, given three months.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 24, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> That's terrible.
> 
> You know, you'd think that rats could finish a whole face, given three months.



The guy wasn't really capable of looking after himself. It is a shame that these things happen in the contemporary Western World. Another heroin user bit the dust also. Ibiza does have a very grim side to it.

Thankfully, I am spending most days working at the very cool Cotton Beach Club. Due to open Wednesday. Really enjoying being involved in this. Great people I am learning much from whilst enjoying free, being paid for my art, good free food, sexy dancing girls practicing their routine, stunning sunset views, lift, or taxi to work... but, I still don't have a permanent bed here. To get around all the small corners of the island for work you need a car. Buses are shit unless you just want to from Ibiza to San Antonio. Not sure where to base myself yet. Sant Jordi is looking favourite as a compromise between cost and logistics.


----------



## Riklet (May 24, 2014)

Any luck with la poli then, stan?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 25, 2014)

Riklet said:


> Any luck with la poli then, stan?



They are leaving me alone. That will do for now.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 25, 2014)

I am close to recovering everything. May even have enough for a new laptop by the end of the week. Then I can start taking photographs. I have a secondary plan: my new friend has offered to model for me every Sunday evening. Going to complete a set of 30 nudes to be bound in a very nice leather cover to auction on the internet. If that isn't worth a new laptop, or Two then I don't stand a chance. She gets 25% of the net profit.

Hopefully, I scan a couple tomorrow to post here. I think any artist will tell you the human form is their favourite subject to sketch. It will sell. They will be beautiful. Naked women always sell 

Rainy and humid here today.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 25, 2014)

No nudes to scan. Elena is out of town this evening. Instead I am having fun in internet cafes using prehistoric crap. Took me 32 Minutes to get this far, so here it is...

An experimental sketch with crayons of Plaza de Parque

 

Incredibly stressful day. I have been reminded about why I don't like Ibiza. No problems with piolice, but a couple of people threatened to kick me around the street. Coked-up wankers encouraged by jealous rumour mongers.

Now I make money and beautiful company it starts to get very, very, very difficult. If you have never been here it is impossible to understand. Street people with their issues are incredibly complicated liars.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 27, 2014)

Will be in Ibiza 22nd - 30th July.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 27, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Will be in Ibiza 22nd - 30th July.



Looking forward to my pint of vodka with ice


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 27, 2014)

I am not having to work the streets with the crazy people 

Cotton Beach Club are keeping me fed and happy. Sign writing - not my skill, but I have picked it up very quickly. Totally enjoying this bunch and the location. 12 Feet up a ladder, grey paint on white walls with the sun blazing on your back. Not easy! I needed loads of free beer. Catching a 20 Litre bucket of white paint from a 6 Foot drop whilst pearched on a table gained major respect 

I like these people. I like the place. First met them in December with only a website and visual proposals to go on. By Friday it is all go. The coolest place on the island, if not Spain. These people have made Heaven on Earth a reality in just Eight months. It is seriously cool. I am going to enjoy until the rich people move in 

Totally in awe TBH. HOW THE FUCK DOES ANYONE MAKE THIS HAPPEN IN JUST 8 MONTHS? Incredible. Fantastic team from around the World, managed to perfection in a very creative way. Some people have the vision, but HOW THE FUCK DO YOU REALISE IT?

It is beautiful. Seriously beautiful.

Learning, learning, learning. Fun. Most of all I am learning that I would never want to try to do this. You have to see it to understand just what it takes to make stuff like this happen. So many talents and skills brought together under very careful, creative guidance. It is brilliant.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 27, 2014)

We'll figure something out nearer the time - definitely catch up for a drink.   I'm staying in PDB (fucking silly expensive, but want to be within collapsing distance of Sankeys & Space), so also pretty handy for Ibiza Town.  Travelling alone, but trying to set up various meets.


----------



## kevinpurcey (May 28, 2014)

Johnny Boy think crayons is way forward...keep up the good work dude..stay safe x


----------



## kevinpurcey (May 28, 2014)

It seems to add a little more life into your art..I Think ....???? coool. Rave on bro..
KEEP DA FAITH>


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 30, 2014)

kevinpurcey said:


> Johnny Boy think crayons is way forward...keep up the good work dude..stay safe x



Thank you. Good to read you are still alive and free 

------------------------------

Cotton Beach Club opening last night. Nobody has called me for work, so I think I am on a day off. Heading to the beach to just sleep, and sleep, and sleep and stuff like that. Might buy a camera.

It was a very nice evening. Everybody had fun with no hiccups. A multinational bunch from all walks of life. This place is a bit special, Johnny Vodka needs to accept an invite when they come, as does Poot. Strangely/coincidentally I have been painting signs for a new French vodka. A vodka made from grapes 

A vodka made from grapes! Is this possible? Isn't it just white brandy?

Plenty of work lined up still, and I need the cash, but after last nights events I really need a day off to be ready for a long weekend of sketching in the street. Unless someone calls me. Might be lucky and get beautiful company followed by life drawing this evening. I need to sleep now.

This is not a bad life. I am on one of the highs of the crazy rollercoaster that is life


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I am on one of the highs of the crazy rollercoaster that is life


here's hoping the car stops for a bit so your high isn't immediately followed by a deep low.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 30, 2014)

Looks like you're living the dream, Stan.   Cotton Beach Club would be an interesting place to visit, though it's a wee bit in the middle of nowhere.    Glad the Balearic vibe seems to have hooked you - tacky as some aspects of Ibiza might be, there is a very special undercurrent to the place.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 31, 2014)

Ho ho. Silly me with my plan to take a day of rest on a Friday in Ibiza. Thankfully (with hindsight) the wrap of MDMA was dud 

Alternative Ibiza: 9 times out of 10 the stuff you buy casually here will be no good. You need to be careful. Little party island with limited supply - the good stuff sells out very, very quickly!

Interesting night nonetheless. Some German guy got pissed on by a Scottish girl. Dunno 

I feel a little bit poisened still. But, I have to work. I need cash. For those interested; the cash front is good, but not brilliant. I am OK. Always have a couple of hundred in the back pocket. I started on Zero after having everything stolen before I left Granada. No bank cards, or anything like that. I have plenty of work to chase. I'm saving my pennies for an Asus Transformer T100. Once that arrives I will be sailing cash wise. I am sleeping out in my secret safe bed most nights. 24 hour security and gifts arrive in the morning! Bid bag of clean clothes this morning!!! It is getting busy now. Pretty sure the streets are worth more than €100 a day. Off to buy supplies and get to work just as soon as I have finished my breakfast beer.

...........................

Señor Johnny Vodka... Cotton Beach Club is about a €40 taxi ride from Ibiza town. Back end of nowhere, but that is what makes it special. Cala Tarida is a very nice beach with fantastic sunset skies. Think 'exclusive' rather than out of the way. If we catch up I'm pretty sure the owners will offer a lift there and back. It is worth a visit (if only to see my art).


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 31, 2014)

Stan - where the heck you buying from that the drugs are bad?  Buy them off the PRs that get you into bars - they're selling night after night in the same spot and it is in their interest to sell good gear, and definitely not dangerous crap or duds.  When we meet, I can show you the place I bought from last year.  I even started to like coke last year...

Aye, I think some sort of lift would be necessary to the Cotton Beach Club, unless we gather a crowd.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 31, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Stan - where the heck you buying from that the drugs are bad?...



I never buy drugs 

---------------

I am in desperate need of comfortable female company this evening, and nobody is replying to requests  Pathetic, I know. All sparked out.

I NEED A NURSE!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 1, 2014)

Three fucking invitations and not a single reply  It seems alcoholic, scruffshyster, homeless artists are not an attractive proposal. I sort of knew this before I took up the profession, but I have been getting away with it for almost 10 years now. Perhaps I am just older than I feel?

I don't want to check my sent box. I was in a very stroppy mood late last night!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 1, 2014)

Life is pretty much perfect. All I am missing is a female perspective. This is very important to me, and it isn't coming my way in Ibiza. Perhaps I am just not designer enough. Back in Granada I was lucky to enjoy good female conversation for much of the day and night. All ages, all backgrounds. I just sit on my bench and they roll in to talk womanly like. I am fucking well missing it.

It is not a sex thing. Simply a female perspective. I miss it so much it is depressing me even though everything else is cool as.

Off to the port to listen to legless Lucas play his flute whilst chatting man stuff with the men!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 1, 2014)

Maybe it'll change as the tourists roll in, Stan.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 2, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Maybe it'll change as the tourists roll in, Stan.



I hope so. I would sooner have no company rather than the all male, all drinking company I currently 'enjoy'. Strange that most of my clients are female.

Looks like Cotton Beach Club is quiet for the time being. I am waiting for a woman from Switzerland to return, or get in touch about a very nice job. Lots of little jobs to chase. Today, I am taking a quiet Monday and just doing a small panoramic sketch on canvass to flog in the street whilst I drink, and smoke, and talk man talk  I have no right to complain. It is a very nice life.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 2, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I hope so. I would sooner have no company rather than the all male, all drinking company I currently 'enjoy'. Strange that most of my clients are female.
> 
> Looks like Cotton Beach Club is quiet for the time being. I am waiting for a woman from Switzerland to return, or get in touch about a very nice job. Lots of little jobs to chase. Today, I am taking a quiet Monday and just doing a small panoramic sketch on canvass to flog in the street whilst I drink, and smoke, and talk man talk  I have no right to complain. It is a very nice life.


Have you thought about producing some commemorative pics of the old and new kings? Maybe a line in tea-towels?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 2, 2014)

dessiato said:


> Have you thought about producing some commemorative pics of the old and new kings? Maybe a line in tea-towels?



Go back to bed.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm taking an afternoon off. Spectacularly good morning - loads to do tomorrow and Wednesday, and sold a large sketch. €200+ in a single Monday morning. I am getting exceptionally good support from local business people here. Everyday at least Three people tell me they have seen my work in a bar/restaraunt/hotel. No idea where they are, but it is obviously very good for me. New netbook could be on the way very soon if this continues. It is only getting busier now.

Nice simple couple of days to look forwards to. Sketching around the old town


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I'm taking an afternoon off. Spectacularly good morning - loads to do tomorrow and Wednesday, and sold a large sketch. €200+ in a single Monday morning. I am getting exceptionally good support from local business people here. Everyday at least Three people tell me they have seen my work in a bar/restaraunt/hotel. No idea where they are, but it is obviously very good for me. New netbook could be on the way very soon if this continues. It is only getting busier now.
> 
> Nice simple couple of days to look forwards to. Sketching around the old town


and drinking round the auld town no doubt


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 2, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> and drinking round the auld town no doubt



Off course. Perk of the job/artist privileges  I will be smoking also  And meeting beautiful people  And enjoying the sunshine  And free quality nosh 

People pay me to do this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 3, 2014)

100% perfect life 

My beautiful friend Catalan Elena is back with an invitation to dinner and an offer to model nude for me. Ideal days work ahead of me followed by a fabuloua evening. Difficult to imagine how life could be any better. Before any starts to accuse me of gloating; please read the entire thread - I went through some shit and did a lot of ground work to get here. And, the only certainty is that it will not last forever!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 3, 2014)

Trees are being dressed in brightly coloured chiffon. Bars are wearing huge flower, CND and love heart symbols. It is Pacha Flower Power night. This island is becomming Pacha island. Ibiza the name may well be forgotten if the Pacha branding machine gets its way. Total saturation and overkill - everything is Pacha. Established 1967 apparently. Lying cunts.

I have finished my work for the day. Think I am going to avoid Flower Power and stick with an evening in sketching beautiful company. Will post some scans tomorrow. Then, I can collect cash, buy a huge canvass and have a fun, just for me, painting experiment 

Life is fucking beautiful currently. Sorry to hark on about it, but it has been a while since things were this good.


----------



## Poot (Jun 3, 2014)

Are you staying in Ibiza for the summer, Stan?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 3, 2014)

Poot said:


> Are you staying in Ibiza for the summer, Stan?



Might stay here forever 

My loose plan/schedule is here until Second week of September. Then, Granada - Madrid - Paris - back to Ibiza mid December. But, it is a very loose plan. Almost certainly here until September. My contact info' is on my blog, or just ask around when you are here. Drinks, or eats could well be on me!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 3, 2014)

Been to the island seven times but never fancied Pacha much...  It is meant to be even more expensive than the other clubs.


----------



## davesgcr (Jun 3, 2014)

I think the Urban 75 community ought to fund you several dinners - for your interesting and sometimes controversial posts  - keep them coming please.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 4, 2014)

I am having a day off 

See the thread in 'Photography and stuff?...
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/george-bellows-at-the-national-gallery-loved-it.324231/

Very thankful that U75 drew my attention to this guys work. My effort will of course be nowhere near and it will have my own unique style , but the inspiration will mostly come from Mr Bellows.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 5, 2014)

I am now carrying around a large painting, Seven sketches on canvas and all my shit (backpack, coat, sleeping bag) and sleeping out. I wish my client would pay me now for the sketches. I would far sooner spunk the cash than see all the work end up in the harbour. Spain - mañana, mañana. Fuckers 

All is still very nice. Have to buy a camera just to photograph what I wake up to. It is stunningly beautiful and sparkly twinkly. No hardship sleeping out here.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 6, 2014)

I am doing OK cash wise. Not going to let on all, but my back pocket is happy. However, this is Ibiza - I should be doing more. My client today has just opened a new shop. The stuff he sells is comparable with what you find in the Chinese shop for less than a Tenner. Get the presentation right and idiots here pay €190. Seriously. So...

There are venues here with big capacities. 5,000 paying €45 entrance... 


*VANISHING POINT*

Present...
*
SOMEWHERE IN THE DISTANCE.*

Big name DJ + Someone you have never heard of.
Someone else you have never heard of in smaller letters.
More annon` peeps and someone you may have a vague memory of.
Someone you have never heard of and his mate. His mates cousin from Doncaster.
Stanley Edwards (Live) plus his mate from Telford. You may not have heard of him.

Tuesday, (we forget the date) at DC10 from 10PM. 

40 nicker on the door!!!

----------------------


I can do this. I know what the people want


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 6, 2014)

Nah. I'm off to get stoned and try to sell a painting.

Easy life for me.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 6, 2014)

Good times for stan


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 6, 2014)

That Vanishing Point thing sounds quite good. I'm sure I've heard that bloke from Chelmsford before. Who do I give this £50 note to?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 7, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> That Vanishing Point thing sounds quite good. I'm sure I've heard that bloke from Chelmsford before. Who do I give this £50 note to?



Looks like it should be a good night. Lots of people playing. Might even go and watch myself live also. PayPal me and I'll post the ticket. Ask for Manchester Dave on the door when you arrive and he'll show you the VIP lounge. Just mention my name


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 7, 2014)

A change in working hours.

By day everybody is at the beach, or in the countryside, or at the hippie markets. I will sketch by day and work proper by night. I need some twinkly lights. My mate Richard has a set of 12 battery tea lights on the tables of his bar terrace. Perfect. They sound tacky, but they are actually very effective and just €50. They will pay for themselves in a single evening, so I am off to the Chinese sell everything shop to see if they sell them. If not, I will choose something else. You need lights if you're selling at night.

The most important 'tool in your box' in this life is your dropping box/hat/mat. If you have a nice eye catching dropping box you don't actually need to do anything. Nice scarlet velvet, a candle and Gracias, Merci, Danke, Thank you etc etc in bright, bold colours and you just have to put the box out 

I'm not that needy ATM. People are paying me to paint naked women. Seriously! People are actually paying me to paint naked women. Not imaginary women, but real, tangible naked women. I am in Ibiza and people are paying me to paint naked women!!! How the fuck did I get here? How did this happen to me?

I have given up telling people about my past life. I just see people looking at me in a "you are a drunk deluded alcoholic streeet sruffshyster" sort of way. Fair enough, but actually it is true...   Nah, OK. Maybe you're right maybe I dreamt it all. Well, I only take people for who they are today, so why should I expect anyone to listen to my past? Today I am a drunk, scruffshyster street person artist thingy WHO GETS PAID TO PAINT PICTURES OF NAKED WOMEN!


----------



## Crispy (Jun 7, 2014)

Tagline


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 9, 2014)

Still ticking over very nicely. Got a bit of luck today after a very lazy weekend. Think I am going to pay for an expensive bed tonight. I need a long shower.

My mate in Granada sent me a text last night to tell me I was in the papers. I replied asking if I was in trouble. Apparently not - all is still good news. Phew.

Bit of an off weekend. I needed a break. Saturday evening I decided to indulge a little. Bloody typical; half way down a bottle of wine and and  a couple of spliffs with street mates when The World's most perfect woman sprang a surprise visit. How do they do this? No point in pretense really - she knows who I am. Love her to bits, but I think a shared drink, or Two is as much as I can hope for. And, to be very honest with myself, I am bloody well lucky to get that!

Client meeting tomorrow. I may finally order that new laptop and get on with my real work. As much as I love this ATM, I don't want to do it forever. I have other plans.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 10, 2014)

I cannot find a self service laundrette in Ibiza. I really do not want anybody else touching what is inside my backpack.

I am thinking about washing my worn out, paint splattered Diadoras and putting them with the Italian girls at the new GetDirty shop. Must be worth a Ton. Their new SS14 collection *OUT OF STYLE* is OUT. These girls are cool as. They are going places.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 11, 2014)

There is no self-service laundrette here 

So, to the second-hand shop. Everything I was wearing goes into the bin. 'New' clean clothes for €4. Thorough sorting of backpack to retain just the quality stuff. My winter coat is becomming a pain to carry around - I need to sort a room quickly. Wasted almost an entire day yesterday looking for a laundrette.

Flower Power at Pacha (and around town) last night. This seems the way forwards - themed club events. Everything else seems to be in decline a little. Pacha aren't doing themselves any favours on the branding overkill either. Not good for the entire town to be seen with retired folk sporting the Pacha logo. Mind you, they can probably rightly claim to have been the originals at what is now the most fashionable night in town. It attracts the iPod crowd. The Samsung crowd are the DC10 Monday night people. Me? I'm brandless and homeless 

One person has disappeared off my radar. Hopefully he has sorted his shit and cut loose from the crazy bunch, and escaped the island. Another mate is looking quite seriously unwell. Many vulnerable people never get it together to get off this Isle of Pacha. Cruz Roja will help you out when in genuine need. But, where to go when you're already in that state?

Whatever was in the local Granada papers about me brought in Three phone calls yesterday. Not enough work to call me back yet, it can all wait until October. More than enough to keep me busy here still, but I'm still a little bit short of a new laptop and considering making a home a priority.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 12, 2014)

I think I need a new hat. I know I need some sane, beautiful female company, but I'm not sure what I have to do to get that. I can go to the hat shop. I have cash.

 

I'm thinking something very different.

--------------------

I am experimenting with prices here. Current painting will be €280 today. Is this possible on the streets? I think it might be a good negotiating point in Ibiza.


----------



## kevinpurcey (Jun 13, 2014)

looking good dude....


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 13, 2014)

kevinpurcey said:


> looking good dude....



4 years ago, but don't tell anyone 

I'm in Santa Eulalia. Been here before.

 

That was December. It is very different now, but still not that busy given it is the middle of June. Plenty of space on the beach, no queues at the supermarket. I like this place. It has a very gentle feel. I am staying at Hostal SA Rota. Very nice little en-suite with private balcony for just €33/night. TV and all that stuff also. Great value for the time of year.

The local council have refurbished the central plaza. It is now the perfect sketching pitch. If police allow I will stay here a few days.

Not feeling too good. Feverish sweats and aching kidneys. My mind is a bit all over the place also! I think I have drank far too much sparkling water. No appetite. Haven't eaten at all today. Just can't even entertain the idea of food in my mouth. 

Actually, now I think about it, Señor Kevin is one of those who try to tell me I am not an alcoholic. Well, I can tell you now that this is very, very, very shit and scary. I'm going to hide in my hotel room with a big bottle of agua con gas and a pack of fags (and the bud and papers I just bought from the kids - seriously, I think the guy I just bought from is about 17. I feel guilty).

Last paragraph was in refernce to another thread, but the selfish cunts posting there gave me a hard time. I am leaving Urban75 for the foreseable future. I don't like it here anymore.

¡Adios!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2014)

oi Stanley Edwards come back here this minute  a lot of people here get concerned when you go awol


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 13, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Last paragraph was in refernce to another thread, but the selfish cunts posting there gave me a hard time. I am leaving Urban75 for the foreseable future. I don't like it here anymore.
> 
> ¡Adios!



What thread?  There are some borderline gits on here, but overall it's still good.  Need to sort out contact details if we're gonna meet for a wee vodka in July!


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 14, 2014)

That thread is fucked up Stanley Edwards & it wasn't all your fault by a long way. Look after yourself.


----------



## clicker (Jun 15, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Not feeling too good. Feverish sweats and aching kidneys. My mind is a bit all over the place also! I think I have drank far too much sparkling water. No appetite. Haven't eaten at all today. Just can't even entertain the idea of food in my mouth.
> 
> Actually, now I think about it, Señor Kevin is one of those who try to tell me I am not an alcoholic. Well, I can tell you now that this is very, very, very shit and scary. I'm going to hide in my hotel room with a big bottle of agua con gas and a pack of fags (and the bud and papers I just bought from the kids - seriously, I think the guy I just bought from is about 17. I feel guilty).
> 
> ...



Take care stanley - I love seeing that this thread has been bumped, because i always hope it'll be another snippet of your life, the jasmine scented nights, the sun baked plaza and the characters who weave in and out of both...hope you feel better soon, no idea what the other thread is/was but i can guarantee you are far more interesting. Come back soon.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 16, 2014)

Back in Ibiza town trying to avoid the football. Ran out of cash. Hopeless trying to sell sketches in the seaside resorts as nice as they are. Almost dried out completely (alcohol wise). I'm back to night cap drinking only (big glasses of red wine), but struggling to get through the days without. I have reached the point where the mental stuff is more difficult than the physical now - through the worst, and it was fucking horrible. That was no holiday. I think running out of cash and bumping into a bunch of street alcoholics was a great help!

On the positive side I bumped into a couple who want a mural. They will get in touch before I leave. I also bumped into an interesting couple from Birmingham who may want to interview me for http://www.pencilkings.com/ They guy manages all their social media and a small mention on their FB very quickly boosted my own blog stats. This sort of connection could lead anywhere.

I was rattling so badly I didn't want to bother friends, so made cash for buses back here. Ibiza town is still exceptionally good for money making. Back on track financially in no time at all. Met a great foster family from Ireland this afternoon. Again, I really wanted to spend more time with the children - they all loved my sketch and were very complimentary, but my own mind is still depressed/paranoid and all over the place. Two more days is all it should take. It is tough, very tough. No idea why I put myself through this. You sort of fall in too easily and digging your way out gets more difficult everytime. Far from through it, but moving forwards.

Mañana!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 16, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> What thread?  There are some borderline gits on here, but overall it's still good.  Need to sort out contact details if we're gonna meet for a wee vodka in July!



Spanish mobile is always close to the top of my blog. Or, do a conversation here. Or, just find me in Placa des Parc. If I'm not there, ask around! I have work to do elsewhere, but, hey - it is a very small island.


----------



## blossie33 (Jun 16, 2014)

Take care Stan!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 17, 2014)

More sad news. Whilst I was away street person number 13 died. 13 people dead in about 6 months amongst a very small community. Think I have already stated why I think the death rate amongst the vulnerable is so high here. There is a very easy trap to fall into. I am about to go my first full day alcohol free since arriving. I was getting dragged down there myself. Really wouldn't advise sleeping rough here. It is far too complicated.

French Manu used to recycle stuff from bins and sit outside a local supermarket trying to sell it, or just accepting donations. He used to meet me each morning whilst waiting for the chemist to open to collect his methadone. Heavy drinker, on a day to day methadone programme and still pinching street stuff. He died taking a fall. This is usually how heavy drinking alcoholics die before their body gives in. I am very aware and wary myself.

My mate who is ill is looking very much like he will be next if he doesn't get help soon. I don't enjoy working on the streets here, but it is still necessary between jobs and commissions.

Lost my free bed. Change of security at the giant floating Barbie palace. Who can possibly have that much money and no brains? New guys are total jobsworths. €20/night is the best value I can find for a single room here. Not bad really. Ibiza doesn't have to be as expensive as the image tells. A good meal can be had for €6. so, without booze, I can keep my daily outgoings down to about €40. Selling on the street is very unpredictable. At a guess I would say a daily average here in June is about €80. 11PM - 1PM is about peak time. They are long days.

Mission today is to complete Two large scale sketches for waiting clients. Keep my mind occupied - art is very good therapy!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 17, 2014)

Just 3 cans of lager today! I have had no more than 6 hours sleep since Saturday morning. 13 long, solid hours come my way tonight 

I have to photograph my graffiti tomorrow before it fades more. Even the police laugh. Children love it and it has given me a nice idea for a very easy, affordable community project here. I am going to buy loads and loads of 3 Meter x 1 Meter rolls of craft paper and get kids to lay on them, sketch their own body outline, then colour each others' in to create a sort of portrait of each other. Hang them in Placa des Parc for a few hours and ask for parents to donate to a local group. This will be fun, and it will raise a nice lump sum for a good cause.

-------

In case anyone missed it from the other thread: My graffiti 'experiment' was getting people to lay on the ground, I would sketch their body out in a police crime scene death style, then sketch in faces with huge grins, T-shirts, tattoos, hairy armpits etc. They all carry the banner of 'ISLE OF PACHA' (with a heart) to make them look happy wasted instead of dead. People love them. Someone told me today I had brought double chuckles to the whole island 

I'll probably get fined tomorrow.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 20, 2014)

Dia Tres sin alcohol! Not missing it a single bit 

Work just keeps on comming. I have been doing a lot of graphic design and illustration jobs - all totally freehand. No computer involved anywhere in the process. Proper old school. It seems to be very much in demand and fashionable here presently. Hand painted advertisements for alcoholic beverages (oh, the irony). A 'Let's fall in love in Ibiza' poster. Old fashioned signwriting in a very contemporary style... the artesan look adds a certain quality amongst a very commercial environment of convenience.

Three large murals to do. A commissioned painting. Lots of sketches. The biggest problem I am having is getting in touch with clients to make time to actually do the work. Most of the people I am working for have second businesses on the mainland, or in other countries. When they are on the island they have incredibly busy schedules. Most days I am sketching in the streets whilst juggling jobs around other peoples fixtures. Haven't taken a full day off for a while. My day starts waiting to see if I get any phone calls. If somebody calls and says "now" I have to be ready with tools to go immediately. If I haven't heard anything by 10am, I make other plans. May go hiking to new parts of the island on Monday and take a camera to post pics here. Other than that this thread is going to go very quiet unless something exceptional happens. I am on a health mission for a few weeks. Life is probably going to be very uneventful.

I am really enjoying Ibiza now. Looking forwards to getting an 'art in the community' event together. Drunk on life - no desire to drink whatsoever so far. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 20, 2014)

Hope you don't go too quiet on here. I look forward to your interesting/amusing updates and you really paint a great picture with words. Looking out for your books in the future. Cheers!


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm also looking forward to reading your book, Stan! And I could do with a few more sketches.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 20, 2014)

Chilli.s said:


> Hope you don't go too quiet on here. I look forward to your interesting/amusing updates and you really paint a great picture with words. Looking out for your books in the future. Cheers!


----------



## Riklet (Jun 20, 2014)

Good luck off the sauce stan!! Keep us posted.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 20, 2014)

Friday night in Ibiza and it's all gone a bit quiet.


----------



## purves grundy (Jun 20, 2014)

Doesn't get going til midnight


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 21, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Friday night in Ibiza and it's all gone a bit quiet.



I struggled last night. Hadn't a clue how to keep myself entertained without socialising in drinking company. I don't really have a social life here that doesn't involve serious drinkers. One person who is a bit of a pot head is not a drinker, but her daughter and her daughter's boyfriend are visiting ATM. Don't want to intrude.

I had Two small cans of lager. Happy with that. By about 3.30am I was half tempted to enter a bar of a client, but managed to go to bed instead. Not really looking to forget alcohol totally. Want to do at least Four weeks drinking only water. Then stick to sensible and occassional drinking. You know; just Four, or Five times a day 

-------------

I met a very interesting guy from Manchester the other day. Keep meaning to scan stuff and post it here, but keep leaving the pictures in my bag. I will remember this evening if I'm not too busy. Briefly the guy makes little (almost business card size) drawings of semi-abstract Ibiza club scenes with a fine pen, or Biro. They are mental, very dark, and strangely compelling. I suspect each takes a full day to complete. He was trying to sell them in San Antonio. When I last saw him he was just handing them out as flyers. Giving them away, or sticking them to lamposts. He had around 700! No idea how many he gave away, but it must represent a good Three years work. Really hope he didn't go to crazy with them. He seemed happy enough, but I suspect he was confined somewhere for a fair number of years to manage all of that without going mad (if he wasn't already!).


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 21, 2014)

Come back to this, because I think it is worth it. These are fantastic little things. When I first saw them I wanted to buy a couple, but couldn't afford the cash they deserve. Didn't ask any questions about the guys art - he was far too busy telling me what I should doing.



 

The guy's name is Michael Fitzgerald. Sticker on reverse says he has more at Saatchi Online. I can't find them.

He didn't sell any at the price they deserved. I don't think he sold any actually. Small works can be much easier to sell, but people expect small to be cheap. As prints he would probably do OK selling them at a Fiver each. As originals he would need to sell for at least €70 to make it work financially. As much as I wanted to offer advice and help, I couldn't get a word in edge ways. He knew best and seemed happy enough giving them away anyway!

I refuse to sell prints myself simply because the selling isn't what I enjoy. I'm doing this because I love to do it. Love to see new places. Love to meet so many new people. I consider myself to be very fortunate to be able to live this way. It took along time to get there mind. If it wasn't for the writings on my blog I would have completely forgotten about all the hardship I went through to learn how to get here. It has been fantastic, but I am now ready to cash-in and settle down. I am so very, very close to getting all I want from this Seven year (plus) adventure. Well, almost everything. There are somethings in life a man may really, really want, but knows he cannot have. Such is life!

*Off to Placa des Parc for some art therapy*


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 22, 2014)

Waking with a clear mind and strong body I am beginning to wonder how the fuck I pulled this off drinking as much as I have been drinking. I feel fighting fit and up for anything now. Rather than wait for a new laptop I have decided to work from a USB stick and use internet cafes to finalise Part 1 of my book. My mind needs to be occupied and is unrattled enough to deal with all the complicated stuff I should have dealt with months ago (before my laptop got stolen). Backing up to remote servers from internet cafes is a good plan. My friend Mustafa has a very nice cafe with excellent work space. Ibiza is enabling me to find the time I need. I am almost there. From my blog...

* How to Fund Your Own Travel Adventure. *

The book (part 1) is comming soon in electronic format. Very soon hopefully.
*How to Fund Your Own Travel Adventure *by* The Lost Photographer* is an entertaining travelogue and comprehensive guide for anyone wishing to pay their way around Europe. *Part 1* covers just Spain and will only be available in electronic formats. Anyone buying Part 1 will be issued with a password to access an accompanying website with ongoing, continuously updated information. The full version of the book will cover the majority of Europe and will also be available as a printed version (at a later date). The accompanying website for the full version of the book will also be supported by a members only website with discussion forums.

How to Fund Your Own Travel Adventure will hopefully stand up well enough simply as a travelogue. The book isn't just a guide for those wishing to give it a go themselves - it is a fun read regardless.

Whether you are, or would like to be a traveling artist, musician, street performer, massues, street pedlar, or offering any sort of service as an itinerant, or just looking for seasonal jobs enroute, you will find the book full of extremely useful information. The website with updated information will also be very valuable. The guide includes the following sections (many locally specific to each city):

*Selling.*
What sells.
Pricing.
How to sell and building your sales confidence.
Where to sell - the best pitches in each city, and how to spot a good pitch. 

*The Law.*
Your rights.
Applicable European and local laws.
Where and how to get professional legal help if needed
Obtaining permission (if needed and available). 

*Traveling.*
Tips for budget travelers.
Bus and train routes.
How to travel for free.
Hiking route information.

*Living.*
Where to stay - cheap and free options.
Where to eat - cheap and free options.
Socialising with fellow traveling workers. 

*Emergency*
Help! - I have fallen ill.
Help! - I have lost my passport, or been robbed.
Help! - I have had an accident.
Help! - I have run out of money.

Plus much more!

Ibiza was the last corner of Spain I had to research. How to Fund Your Own Travel adventure has been born out of more than Six years real experience - there is no theoretical rubbish. Hopefully, income from Part 1 will enable me to complete research for the remaining places in Europe I want to research to complete the full version. I have barely touched Italy, and never stepped foot in Portugal, or Greece. All Three countries are obviously going to be popular destinations, so it is essential I test these waters before publishing the complete version. Strange how Portugal is probably the easiest destination outside of Spain for me to reach from Granada, yet I have left it until last. I am really looking forwards to visiting and working in Porto and Lisbon - I have heard nothing but good stories about both cities.

Date of publish for Part 1 will be announced here within the comming weeks.

This blog has been a fantastic adventure that is almost over (unless it has only just begun). The World is a very big place even if it seems too small at times!

Please continue to read and follow.

Thanks.

---------

This is going to sell like hot cakes. I have absolutely no doubt


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2014)

I thought of you the other day Stan. Saw a very attractive woman wearing very little on a fast looking motorbike. I was not sure if I was imaging it or not.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 23, 2014)

manana drinker said:


> Ahoy Stan, coming round tvoya casa next Month, via Valladolid, glug gurgle ping.



I'm in Ibiza until mid September at least. Possibly longer.

Hope all is good.


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Jun 23, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I'm in Ibiza until mid September at least. Possibly longer.
> 
> Hope all is good.


And then you'll go back to Granada?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 24, 2014)

Sweet Meiga said:


> And then you'll go back to Granada?



My plan is to make homes here and in Granada. Spring and Autumn in Granada, Summer and Winter in Ibiza (with a bit of traveling around also). If an opportunity comes about to go to Italy, Greece, or Portugal I won't hesitate. My plans, as ever, are very vague. Of course, there is always a woman here who could well keep me here.

--------------------------------------------------

I received an email from Michael Fitzgerald (the guy who does the minature dance scenes posted above). Thoroughly good sort he seems to be. Anyone wishing to see more of his work can find it here http://pictify.com/user/mfmalta15

I have 10 jobs on the go now. 10! I am almost established here already. Just bought a 6x2 Meter canvas. BIG BIG BIG. Careful time management is needed. The plan is to work mornings and evenings/nights, and finish my book in internet cafes during the afternoon when everyone is on the beaches. Work just keeps on piling in. This is very good


----------



## Fingers (Jun 24, 2014)

Good to hear Stanley


----------



## kevinpurcey (Jun 25, 2014)

How things bro...need a Holiday..cash in the pocket...not sure where to go Granada,don't Know,might come to Ibiza to see ya,are you easy to find ?
Will be in touch.x


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 25, 2014)

kevinpurcey said:


> How things bro...need a Holiday..cash in the pocket...not sure where to go Granada,don't Know,might come to Ibiza to see ya,are you easy to find ?
> Will be in touch.x



Easiest person in the World to find as ever! Things are very good for me here. Not sure who will still be in Granada for the heat. It's nice here, if a little humid.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 25, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> .... I have 10 jobs on the go now. 10! I am almost established here already. Just bought a 6x2 Meter canvas. BIG BIG BIG. Careful time management is needed. The plan is to work mornings and evenings/nights, and finish my book in internet cafes during the afternoon when everyone is on the beaches. Work just keeps on piling in. This is very good


Good on you, glad to hear things are going well!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 25, 2014)

Live Projection Art!

I cannot believe my luck ATM. I first met Stella back in January. She spoke of a new gallery/restaurant business plan. Stella's Grandfather was a World famous Tenor. Possibly, the best known of his time. Mario del Monaco.

Stella with her partner is opening an opera themed, vegetarian restaurant in tribute to her Grandfather. The place will open late July under the name of Mario's (her personal joke that every pizza place is called Mario's, but her place will be named after Italy's most loved Mario). Today she showed me around the premises she has taken on. It is an incredible building. The first ever cinema in Ibiza. Cinema!!! _"Hey, Stella, listen to me for just Two minutes - I have an idea"._

She loves the idea. I will be doing live projection drawings from outdoors by day with the image projected onto the old cinema screen in a very swanky, but fun place with live opera singers for musical accompaniment. Huge sketches will be hanging on the walls offered for sale. By night I will sketch the scene inside the restaurant projecting onto the walls outside in the street. This is going to be very, very good for everybody.

I now have Three people representing me on the island with a 100% promise of ongoing work.

I am one lucky, lucky bastard fella 

I don't even have to buy the equipment. And, I get my new laptop


----------



## Supine (Jun 25, 2014)

Go to DC10 and get off your chops


----------



## kevinpurcey (Jun 25, 2014)

Go to DC10 and get off your chops ...Liking it dude ..sounds coool to me bro...


----------



## kevinpurcey (Jun 25, 2014)

fuck that projection business DC10..rave on !!!!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 26, 2014)

Have a job in the countryside today, so I'm taking a day off tomorrow. Hoping to meet up with a beautiful mate, but she isn't communicating  Oh well, day in el campo and a hearty meal anyway.

I am doing my best to avoid DC10, Pacha, Amnesia, Priviledge, Sanky's, Space, etc......................... Fucking €60 to get in then €20 a fucking drink. Fuck that! Apparently, I can get in free to DC10, but it is still too fucking expensive. Besides, I am far too old for all that sort of shit. This is alternative Ibiza - I'm heading into the hills for a couple of days of healthiness and beautiful company (hopefully). I'll do a countryside sketch and post it here at the weekend.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 26, 2014)

I got bored of the countryside very quickly. I am in Santa Eularia - a compromise between city and dullness. Very nice here. I like it.

I have bought some magic beans to sew seeds of love in my beautiful mates heart. This cannot fail  I conferred with my beautiful friend Inma. She agreed it was a beautiful idea.

I don't stand a cat in hells chance here, but the flirting and charming is all good fun and harmless. Back to the countryside tomorrow to give gifts of seeds for a herb garden 

Sewing the seeds........................


----------



## weltweit (Jun 26, 2014)

Make your mind up Stanley!!!

" I got bored of the countryside very quickly ...... back to the countryside tomorrow!! "


----------



## Buckaroo (Jun 26, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I got bored of the countryside very quickly. I am in Santa Eularia - a compromise between city and dullness. Very nice here. I like it.
> 
> I have bought some magic beans to sew seeds of love in my beautiful mates heart. This cannot fail  I conferred with my beautiful friend Inma. She agreed it was a beautiful idea.
> 
> ...



Give it up mate. Love is a miserable lie.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 27, 2014)

Buckaroo said:


> Give it up mate. Love is a miserable lie.


 

What? 

Apparently it is illegal to be an artist in Santa Eularia if the greedy, selfish, fuckwit from Optica La Mar calls police to move you on. Anyone with free phone stuff can call the wanker on 0034 339 312.

Do I care?

No. no, no. I'm off to San Carlos for some extremely beautiful company.

Love is everything Buckaroo. EVERYTHING!


----------



## kevinpurcey (Jun 27, 2014)

Donkey piss & tractors.,!!!!!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 27, 2014)

Not sure where my head is at ATM! I was sleep walking around the town (Santa Eularia) last night. Woke up, or sort of came around whilst opening up a garage door _ "What the fuck am I doing and where am I?".
_
I then spent a few minutes in panic trying to get my bearings and remember where my backpack and coat was. Seriously disconcerting. All ended OK. Until the police fucked me up sketching.

I am totally head over heels with an 'out of bounds' person  Seriously feel like a bessoted teenager  I dunno, just think we could be a great team. It isn't going to happen, so I'm heading back to the smoke to get on with stuff.

Once upon a time, I earned lots of money. It made me feel incredibly insecure when it came to relationships. I am sort of scared about going back there!

My head is a fucking mess. Gonna drink wine and smoke MJ - that should sort it out 

Perhaps I need some sort of therapy?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 28, 2014)

I have received the best ever negative text message. I am tempted to post it here verbatum, but I won't. It is the sort of very effective, concise text message that would take me weeks to compose. Full of super sexy intelligence and empathy. The most harmless 'no thanks' I think I have ever received  All this from a non-native English speaker. Carefully managed intelligence like that turns me on more than the very special looks she has on the outside. If I was just 10 years younger I would fancy my chances. As things are I am going to settle for a very special evening at the Cotton Beach Club.

Dammit! I am getting older. How do you stop it?

Reading it again now, it is so simple, but so kind and so very, very effective. How the fuck do people manage to make words work this way


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice easy, lucrative day tomorrow. Marker pen mural directly onto a living room wall working from a postcard. Will photograph and post here.

Life is fucking well very pleasant ATM. Ibiza is being very kind. Shame I am never going to get into that girls knickers, or heart. A man can't have everything. Think I am setting my sights way too high!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 1, 2014)

Just 3 weeks till I'm out there.  Still hoping to catch up with you, dude.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 2, 2014)

Let the crazy season begin 

"Hey, 'Stan', I am thinking about buying a Kilo of MDMA, but need someone to try it out first".

_"I think I may know someone who can help you there if a couple of Grammes are on offer"._

Pacha Flower Power evening_._ As much as I have a problem with credit card toting pretend hippies and the ultra beautiful, exclusive, elitist feel about this event, I have to admit it makes the town fucking beautiful for a night. I love the current fashion - romantic, flowing skirts and long hair with flowers.

I got fixated on handbags. As well as the Flower Power crowd I think a couple of cruise liners must have docked for the night. Everybody, everybody had a brand spanking new handbag. Probably bought on the ship, or at the duty free. I can tell you now that it is not a good idea for a big, munted scruffshyster to go up to foreign tourists asking questions about their handbags. It sort of makes them nervous. But, I was genuinely researching an idea.

My favourite handbag was very sparkly. Group of English girls doing England proud - by far the most stylish and the girl with the sparkly handbag had no problem showing it to me and talking about stuff. Good effort girls - you were all stunningly beautiful!

These gay guys who carry toy dogs in bags? Why not make your dog a bag?

®Bitchbags will be launched on Tuesday evening next week, or the week after. ®Bitchbags are brill. Actually, they may be called ®Bitchbags Ibiza to fit in with the branding thing.

Your dog wears a ®Bitchbag. It has a pocket for your iPod touch on the left. A pocket for your condoms, toothbrush and stuff on the right, a pack for clean undies on top and a secret pocket for stash in a secret place. Best of all they are covered with sparkly sequins and LED's that are sound activated to alert you when messages, or calls come to your iPod touch. They display flowers and hippy stuff in bright red and yellow. ®Bitchbags are fucking brill. They will be launched within the next couple of weeks on a Flower Power night. They have USB ports and a storage device. SD reader - all that shit. But, most importantly, they are sparkly - this is very important.

Some guys I was discussing the idea with last night did point out that perhaps clubs don't allow dogs in. I dunno. I think ®Bitchbag can provide kennels and care for a small fee.

I can confirm that the MDMA was indeed very pure and good. My mates first MDMA experience - he fucking well loved it 

The World is still perfect even if my stomach is suffering cramps, my jaw is aching and I feel a bit sparked out.

Fuck. I am now enjoying this place for all the wrong reasons!

e2a; I am going to borrow my mates dog and dress her with a daisy chain around her head


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 2, 2014)

Loads of people getting busted by undercover drugs cops in Ibiza at the mo, Stan.  Be careful.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 3, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Loads of people getting busted by undercover drugs cops in Ibiza at the mo, Stan.  Be careful.



We know all this. Apparently they are mascarding as club PR guys.

Fucking laugh a minute here. I love it. Anyone who thinks I am not actually going to dress my mates dog up and launch ®Bitchbag next Tuesday is very mistaken. I have already bought the sequins and LED's. Pretty sure a small email to the Flower Power PR team will help me buy the right stuff.

All the people arriving here now think they are the coolest dudes and chicks on the planet. Locals are appreciating my humour!

I sent a text to a friend last night. I was a bit worse for wear (my friends expect this), but in this case I hadn't communicated with her for almost Three years. I was trying to explain the ®Bitchbag concept, but it didn't really come across right by under the influence text messages (I will email her tomorrow). She is a very successful handbag designer and she has helped me loads in the past. I asked her a simple question: what is the correct length of a handbag strap for the fashion today? 80CM apparently. She replied promptly given that we haven't spoken for over Three years. I know how to get in there 

Fucking hell. It's just one big comedy show. I know it will all end in tears, but until then I am going to laugh and laugh and cough and puke and piss out of my arse and stuff like that 

Not really, I'm staying healthy and looking forwards to highly valued company. Not everybody on this island is a stolen fashion victim. The Worlds most perfect woman is here.

Life is perfect!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 4, 2014)

Enough of that shit. I'm going back to drug and alcohol free 'Alternative Ibiza'. Myself and a mate are on a promise of keeping our shit together and doing a work out on the outdoor gym and a dip in the sea every morning. There are showers on the beaches also, so I'm going camping to save cash. Maybe just do a night a week at the very excellent Hostal/residencia Rota in Santa Eularia. I really like Santa Eularia. Shame I don't seem to make much money there and the police are very anti-artist.

I had forgotten just how hard the Ectasy come down can be. Especially after a couple of Grammes of pure crystal MDMA  Good fun, but I think I just aged 10 years in Three days!

Time to prioritise health again. I am not nearly as young as I think I am.

Very much looking forwards to meeting Johnny Vodka Also looking forwards to the Spanish Urbanites meet at the end of September when I will be back in mainland Spain, but the highlight of my year is going to be treating the Worlds most perfect woman to a sunset a la carte at Cotton Beach Club and seeing the fantastic team there again. I am a very lucky man and risking spoiling all with too much 'stuffs' is a bit stupid.

Back on the wagon. Thread may go boring again!


----------



## Supine (Jul 4, 2014)

The next series of Game Of Thrones is being filmed in Andalusia. Get yourself an extras part


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 4, 2014)

2g of mandy between how many people, Stan?  Hmm, I'll prob do that much in a week (coz it'll have stopped working by then), plus a few g of coke.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 6, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> 2g of mandy between how many people, Stan?  Hmm, I'll prob do that much in a week (coz it'll have stopped working by then), plus a few g of coke.



Between Two, but I took the vast majority. As guines pig I wanted to be sure, because I am a responsible person. First time I've touched anything more than booze and MJ for years. Pretty much decided not to do anymore a very long time ago, and I would only partake very occassionally back then. Just that this sort of fell into my lap, and this is Ibiza! And, I was sort of looking for a bit of distraction fun without booze. Doubt very much if I will ever take anything more than MJ again. The comedown just isn't worth it these days. I'm still feeling a bit lethargic.

Met Three young army trainees AWOL the other day. They were asking for advice (they had run out of cash). Asking how they make money/get work. So, you head to a foreign country with no cash, no language skills and no idea what you're going to do when you get there. I didn't tell them they were idiots, but I was honest with them - go to San Antonio, or Playa de'n Bossa and sell drugs to English speaking tourists. You're on the run anyway, so unless you want to face the music you don't want to turn to authorities for help. Hopefully they turned to their families for help.

Getting bored of doing the same sketch now, but it sells and I want a couple of nights in the nice place in Santa Eularia. I met someone there last time I visited (met lots of people actually) who wrote about mr here. Felt oblidged to post a comment myself. The Two pieces pictured found very nice homes. Sketch is now framed up in Mexico, the painting is now in the bar featured. An interesting article in some ways, but you can't expect to write expertly about a subject you have no experience of. A couple of days strolling around town is not going to give you anywhere near a good idea of how things work. It varies from town to town for one thing. More than that; moving your pitch just a couple of Meters can make all the difference. Sometimes lots of people, or what appears to be a good movement of potential buyers will bring the exact opposite result - it is very easy to get 'lost in the crowd'.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 8, 2014)

The U75 poster formerly known as Chazegee has appeared! First Urbanite to find me in Ibiza, or at least the first to announce himself. I am off the hook work wise. Chazegee has bought me some cheap flipflops. Diadoras have finally hit the bin. We're off to buy beers and hit the beach. HOLIDAY!


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Jul 8, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> The U75 poster formerly known as Chazegee has appeared! First Urbanite to find me in Ibiza, or at least the first to announce himself. I am off the hook work wise. Chazegee has bought me some cheap flipflops. Diadoras have finally hit the bin. We're off to buy beers and hit the beach. HOLIDAY!



Enjoy!!!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 10, 2014)

I am in an internet cafe listening to this...



Not sure where it came into my head from, but I am now remembering the lyrics to sing all day. Chazegee is making travel plans. He is an exceptionally good/bad man. Love him to bits, but he really shouldn't have sent big black momma to our hotel room! Not sure what we've been upto. Crazy couple of days. My mate who I introduced to MDMA last week has suddenly decided to come out  He is now happily involved with an older man.

I sent out 4 emergency text messages yesterday. Thank you Elena for not just replying, but coming to my aid and saving my sanity.

Need to get back into the groove thing. A bit more routine and a lot less booze and drugs.

Señor Chazegee - you are my sort of saint. Have a good trip.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 10, 2014)

My feet are in serious pain. This is almighty sunburn. Sorry I let you go trusted Diadoras. This is agony 

I am being a bit of an arsehole here currently. It is a love issue. Seriously lovely people are talking to me in seriously lovely ways and I am holding on to an impossible dream! Idiot. I always set my heights too high in these things. Perhaps I do it subconciously on purpose 

I know myself too well.

Thanks again Chazegee. This is seriously beautiful. Well done again!
https://soundcloud.com/karol-zelene/siberian-girl


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 11, 2014)

I think I have invented a new, contemporary lepracy. I am actually hoping my feet fall off. This is more painful than broken ribs.

In the meantime, I am learning the lyrics to Sunshine Superman for my ®Bitchbag launch on Tuesday. This is going to go down so well. It will go viral and all that. Might make me Fifty quid if I'm lucky.

I am also about to email a link to this thread to the World's most perfect woman. She may ignore it. She may have already read it. She may order a hitman to kill me. Whatever, she needs to know she was the love interest for the basis of my next (never to be published) book.

I'm thinking about soaking my feet in natural yoghurt. It is cheap enough these days. Has to be worth a try?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 11, 2014)

I now have an image in mind of Stanley standing in two tubs of yoghurt, outside his love's house, at 3 in the morning shouting "Why won't you return my texts? WHY?"


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 11, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I now have an image in mind of Stanley standing in two tubs of yoghurt, outside his love's house, at 3 in the morning shouting "Why won't you return my texts? WHY?"



You are a very perceptive man Mr Crispy.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 15, 2014)

Where am I? Why am I here? Whay day is it? etc etc etc. Think someone has been spiking my drinks. More precisely, they have laced my first drink with half of one of those little, round, lime green pills, and then followed up with the other half an hour, or Two later. Bastards  These little lime green ones are well trippy.

I think 'Alternative Ibiza?' is the story of a scruffshyster artist who came to Ibiza looking for all things healthy, organic and fresh. Love and peace in an utopian setting with a heart set on wholsesome woman. Didn't take him long to fall into the sex, booze and drugs 'real Ibiza' lifestyle. I will get over it.

My feet have almost recovered. May have moaned too much to too many people. Everybody I meet keeps asking how my feet are whilst laughing to themselves 

Think I am in love with just Five women presently. Two of them actually talk to me! No - seriously, one of them even has an Audi. You have love a woman with a strong car.

Lots of days off due to visitors and blowing my feet to fucking pieces in the sun. Recovery mode. I am up €70 for the day and heading to the real 'alternative Ibiza' which is the bit of town where real people live all year round. It's Flower Power night again. I can't handle all the beautiful people this evening. I feel ugly as sin 

Health recovery may have to wait until after I have met Johnny Vodka. May wait forever actually. I seem to have lost my incentive again.

I'm having fun, but it has all gone a bit crazy here now. People working extreme hours and getting stressed. Finding it very difficult to keep out of other peoples shit. People just seem to try and drag me into it.

Interesting BBQ to look forward to on Thursday. Children attending so, limited booze and no drugs. Don't know mum and dad that well, but they seem intriguing and it sounds a laugh. Swimming pool, loads of badly behaved kids and all that ex-pat stuff. Fun, fun, fun. Could be the encouragement I need to get back on track.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 16, 2014)

My feet came back badly  Thought all was OK yesterday, but when I woke this morning they were swollen horribly and looking badly infected. Expensive chemist day. Going to try sketching this evening anyway, but looking after my feet comes first. 

From a non-tourist POV it just manic work time now until the end of August. My business clients are far too busy to accommodate an artist - I'm relying on private commissions. The tourist crowd here presently have no time for art. My mate at Sunset Cafe starts work at 9am. Gets a 2 hour break after 10 hours, returns at 10pm often to continue until 4am. Not everyday, but very often that is how it is. My student friend wakes at 7am to start work at 8am to finish at 11pm. She somehow still has the energy to go out at night. Mostly 6 days a weeks, sometimes 7 days. This is very typical for this time of year anywhere in Spain. You make your cash now and relax in October.

One of the bonuses I have found in Ibiza is that gallery owners from all over Europe come here on a bit of a holiday and scouting mission. I have sold about Six pieces to gallery owners who have said they will want more if it sells. No doubt they will sell even when they've put a 500% mark-up on them. It has proved to be the place for contacts. Getting better feedback and connections here than I would paying to attend an exhibition fair.

It is hot and humid. My feet are shit. The cockroaches are the size of small birds. Nobody loves me. Very little cash left. But, I am still enjoying Ibiza very much.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 18, 2014)

A summary. Sorry that this thread didn't quite deliver the pics and revalations I was hoping for! Alternative Ibiza remains a mystery 

Despite the mosquitoes, the giant roaches, having to deal with 30 summat teenagers, the humidity, the broken heart, the lack of home, the very sad deaths... the moans could be endless. I love it here and I am not really sure why (the drugs help obviously).

I get great support from the local business community. Everybody is very encouraging about my 'ideas'. It is a very 'give it a go' sort of place. I always have good cash in pocket. My new good friend has woken me up to the idea of wisdom above looks (not that she isn't beautiful - she is very beautiful, stunningly beautiful in a way that belies her years actually (and, she has an Audi )), but I was sort of wondering where I was fucking up until I met her! Thanks to Chazegee to waking me up to swimming in the sea despite my burned feet - I keep my socks on now. I could go on and on and on... in short; I am happier and more content than I can ever remember being. You can't really ask for anything more than that.

I am off to Barcelona soon, because investors have asked me to come and talk about a community project  This is a project that means much to me. It is pretty much all I want to do with what remains of life. It is going to be huge work, almighty work, but I am up for it. I will relish the challenge. And, if they have asked me to come and talk... well, I'm almost there basically. It will take time, but it will happen. I am also looking forwards to seeing a very special friend, so I am saving cash for a bit of a holiday. Then to Granada for the U75 meet and to see my good friends (I am missing them), then, I think I am coming back here to make a home. I don't really know, but I love it here despite all the complications.

It ended up being another Stanley Edwards ME ME ME thread. Sorry 

'Alternative Ibiza' fucking well delivered. Huge thanks to Suza for allowing me to invite myself  and get the experience rolling.


Over and out. Pretty sure there is another book in here somewhere.

*Give me Two weeks and I will start an alternative Catalan coast sort of thread*.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 18, 2014)

You're not the first person to be seduced by Ibiza, Stan, perhaps to their surprise.   Even if you disagree with some of the shit that goes on (like VIP culture), it inarguably has a certain vibe.   My week in Ibiza every year is one of the few things in life I get properly excited about.  And no matter how miserable the comedown when I return, it's tainted with a certain joy and a massive urge to return and do it all over again.  

Have you read the book 'The White Isle'?  It's an interesting history of Ibiza.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 30, 2014)

He's a good lad is stan. Currently at airport on way home, bit pissed, managed to drop a sandwich from their display but they let me off. Will write more when I reach bonny Scotland.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 31, 2014)

I need to publically thank Stan for the sketch he gave me.  I plan to get it framed.  Hope all is cool.    I had trouble putting up with the heat and mosquitoes (genuinely nasty fuckers) for all of a week and that was as a tourist!  I don't know if the mosquitoes are just a summer thing - never been bothered by them in September.


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 31, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I need to publically thank Stan for the sketch he gave me.  I plan to get it framed.  Hope all is cool.    I had trouble putting up with the heat and mosquitoes (genuinely nasty fuckers) for all of a week and that was as a tourist!  I don't know if the mosquitoes are just a summer thing - never been bothered by them in September.



Is there to be (an eagerly awaited) trip report ?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 31, 2014)

davesgcr said:


> Is there to be (an eagerly awaited) trip report ?


 
Nah, it was actually an embarrassingly quiet trip, for various reasons.  Hanging out with Stan was about as mad as it got, no offence to Stan, and it was great to meet him.  He is a bit of a MaDMAn!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 1, 2014)

Johnny Vodka said:


> ... I don't know if the mosquitoes are just a summer thing - never been bothered by them in September.



The fuckers are resident all year. I got bitten to shreds in December last year.

Back to work at Cotton Beach Club (which has proved to be the hit of the year - hugely successful) and just about beginning to get into the island life groove. Very easy to forget about the rest of the World and all of the media bollocks. Another month here for me before Barcelona and Granada. More work is on offer if I want to return. I probably will.

*Don't know about you, but my brains still haven't quite normalised!*


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 1, 2014)

Stanley Edwards said:


> The fuckers are resident all year. I got bitten to shreds in December last year.
> 
> *Don't know about you, but my brains still haven't quite normalised!*


 
I need to figure out why I got attacked this time then!  It's weird to have never been bothered by them in your life (some of my family get badly bitten by them), then suddenly to be bitten all over.  I assumed they went for certain blood types?  maybe eating certain food stuffs keep them away?  maybe there weren't enough drugs in my system?   I was thinking I was done with Ibiza, but already thinking I could go back - would be strictly June or September (and little chance of me getting hols in Sept now, I think) rather than July.  That heat is too punishing for me.

My brain is back to normal now.  No massive depression.  I think I may have experienced my comedown while there after going a bit silly on the 1st night.  I had sleep paralysis last night, but nothing that couldn't be cured with a half an etizolam and a nip of Spanish brandy.  Going to the supermarket today (sober, driving) was easy.  My sleep pattern is out of sync, though - need to fix that for going back to the grind on Tuesday.


----------



## kevinpurcey (Aug 3, 2014)

Jonie boy ,Shout me when you are back in Granada.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 3, 2014)

kevinpurcey said:


> Jonie boy ,Shout me when you are back in Granada.



Will do. Aiming for September 20th. But, you should get yourself over here. Free stuff and guest listed at most clubs (even though I have yet to visit any). Beautiful company from swimwear model from Tahiti. Back on good work and good cash.

Visiting friends near BCN first couple of weeks of Sep', then back home to Granada for an Urban75 meet. You're in the team now - come and meet some real people behind the names.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 29, 2016)

Ho ho 

I am back where I was just before having everything stolen in Barcelona Two years ago. I like this place as naff as it is. It is sort of liberated in an anything goes sort of way. Bloody expensive in summer mind. Need to buy a tent. 

Giving 'alternative Ibiza' another go. Hopefully my beautiful friend will join me for a drink, or something. I am going to re-work her painting.

 

Suza and Milo version 7 comes next. My plan is to work on a very large canvas in Placa de Parc and collect drops to survive. Then I will reproduce it as quality prints to sell in the street and online.

Going to fall in love again. Probably going to do too many drugs again. But, hey WTF is life for?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 29, 2016)

Hey Stan, I'm back in Ibiza 18th - 25th September (staying Playa D'en Bossa).  Hopefully catch up if you're still there.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 30, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Hey Stan, I'm back in Ibiza 18th - 25th September (staying Playa D'en Bossa).  Hopefully catch up if you're still there.



I will most probably be here. Think most of the closing parties will be the weekend of the 25th. My personal objective is to paint lots.

Two days back on the island. Most of my chalkboards are still alive and well. Couple of businesses have vanished. Some of my friends from the street have vanished  Yet to contact my clients and good friends. Made plenty of cash early today, so have money for a BIG canvas and paints and brushes tomorrow - I think this is going to work. I want to complete 20 oil paintings for an exhibition whilst I am here. All have been painted before, but I want to re-work them in my current style to give a bit of continuity. Taken me 10 years to find the confidence to do this. I am ready to approach big galleries.

One friend here is obviously not very well. He is dying basically. Hopefully, I can give him a lift and a bit of fight, if not, I would like to help him find peace.

I had forgotten about the humidity, mosquitoes and cockroaches. 

MUST AVOID STUFFS AND WAKE UP WITH CASH IN POCKET TOMMOROW MORNING:

Look forwards to seeing you Johnny Vodka  A couple of other U75 posters may well be here also!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

---------------------------- Hope to buy camera soon for some fresh pics.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 5, 2016)

I also forgot about the Ibiza bugs. Almighty painful shits for the past Five days. No fun at all. Running to a shitter every 20 minutes. Think I shat out stuff that had been lying in my guts for 10 years, or longer. Force feeding myself pot noodle type stuff (getting hot water from a bar) and mashed potato powder. No drinking  

Better now 

My plan was to book a bed for a few nights and make myself presentable before approaching clients. However, all clients managed to find me looking and feeling a total mess before I had even emailed any of them. Positive to the point of "if we don't hear from you in Two days we will contact you". So, I could have some nice work. Picked up a small job to do today. Will convert that into a camera to post pics of the interesting bunch I am hanging with and other stuff. The 'season' has almost gone already. Personally, I much prefer Ibiza out of season and can't wait for all the money heads to fuck off. Others (fellow street workers) are getting worried. They are going to get stuck here. Most have habits to feed before they can even think about a ferry to Barcelona, or flight home. 

Despite the most painful stomach bug I have ever experienced, all is going very well. Ibiza likes me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2016)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Running to a shitter every 20 minutes.


feeling any better now?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 9, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> feeling any better now?



First solid shit in 10 days this morning. I am back on the up.

-------------------------------

I haven't read back through this thread. I suspect I have mentioned the precarious life of street dwellers here before. Frankly, it is depressing. September/October people begin to realise they may get stuck here for the winter - it isn't cheap to get away. Few tourists to make your cash from, and you can't go theiving from the locals because, well - they are always here to find you and kick the fucking shit out of you. Quite rightly so.

Looks like we have already lost a member of this seasons crew.

Adam from Hungary was/is a very intelligent (fluent in Three languages), bright, attractive (has a natural Ibiza body many are jealous of) likeable young guy. He found me the day before yesterday whilst I was working in front of a clients bar. Threw himself into the terraces in a way that wasn't drunken twatiness, or attention seeking. It was very obviously a big cry for help. He had been on a drug induced downwards spiral for a couple of days after losing his passport and flight to his girl in Valencia.

I get him out of my clients bar. Pick him up and walk him to a bench.

"What have you taken?"

Eventually...
1 Litre of red wine
20 cans of beer
4 ectasy pills (these are strong fuckers. Multi-coloured square pills, rich in MDMA and mixed with LSD and amphetamines)
Bottle of whisky, possibly more.

Sat him on the bench with a bottle of water and bought a couple of cans of Aquarius (this is good in emergency situations). Sat him with mates and very clearly stated "DO NOT LET HIM DRINK, OR TAKE ANYTHING ELSE". Ambulance didn't look necessary at this point. However, big strong guy managed to muscle his way into Three bottles of Methadone from a prescribed user. He drank all Three before anyone could take them from him. That is 150mg of Methadone on top of a very volatile cocktail. Nobody has seen him since.

Hospital refuse to give any information, because I don't know his family name. I have no idea if he got to hospital. He could quite easily be dead on the beach, or in the street.

Fear the worse - hope for the best. I think that is R.I.P. Hungarian Adam 

----------------------------------------------

I am chalkboarding and menu translating for day to day ATM whilst waiting for season to end to make my big money.

Decided to photographically poprtrait and interview all my 'interesting' mates before they all die.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 9, 2016)

Doesn't sound great.  Maybe there will be more business around the closing parties.. if the peeps aren't just stuck in the clubs?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 11, 2016)

Good news. Hungarian Adam made it to hospital. All I am told is that he is in hospital and safe.

Onwards and upwards.

My good mate Señor T is a pirate taxi driver (more about how this business works will come later). A perk of his job is lots of invitations to all the big clubs. So, we are planning to cram Three clubs into one night. His season of working extreme hours is over - this is his holiday time before going home to reality. Myself (old mans trousers, plastic sandals, grandad shirt and very tired looking custom hat), Señor T (broken glasses he refuses to replace before getting back home, European Licensed Chaufers polo shirt and slacks) and our friend Señorita Mr J (cross dresser currently wearing a rather sexy playsuit with wrap up head scarf) are going to get drunk and stuff, and then spend all our pennies on taxis to do Pacha, Amnesia and Priviledge all in one night. This could be funny as fuck. A sort middle aged going large adventure. We did the West End of San Antonio last night  I have to use what cash I have to buy a cheap camera, because this is fucking hilarious. We are so fucking uncool that we are actually the coolest fuckers on the island - all Three of us really do not give a shit what anybody thinks!

I almost have a day off. Just have to do some hand written menus for an existing client who wants a mural painted when he closes the resto in October for a month.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 12, 2016)

Busy week ahead of me. Will have camera by the weekend.

In the meantime, I have invested in a hotplate (€20) a large pan (€18) and utensils. For the time being there is free electricity in Placa des Parc. It is where all the street people go to charge their phones and things. Consequently, it becomes a meeting point. People congregate and share news. Now there is a fresh pot of good healthy food simmering away through the day for all who want, or need it. My friend is eating healthily and sleeping well and drinking less. This is very good. Unfortunately my cooking didn't go down well with everybody. Irish Mike (who actually has his own home with kitchen courtesy of his very disturbing psycho girlfriend) threatend to stab me in the head. Sunday afternoon in a family plaza and the idiot is running around shouting and trying to scare everyone brandishing a knife. Police arrived after he had left. Really not sure what to do with this guy and his woman. They are horrible, horrible, nasty people.

Hungarian Adam comes out of hospital today. Hopefully his mind is still intact.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 14, 2016)

Communal cooking pot is going well. People are getting the idea. Señor James brought a big bag of recycled goodies to the table yesterday. Think I am doing a mixed mushroom risotto with cheese today. If I can get away with just cooking for all whilst working on large paintings through the winter I will be a very happy man.

Señor T has told me I have to buy new clothes if we're going clubbing  I seriously thought I was getting away with the old mans trousers look. But, if he wants me to dress up, then dress up BIG I will 

No sign of Hungarian Adam and not a positive word proving to be true. I think he's gone.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2016)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Irish Mike (who actually has his own home with kitchen courtesy of his very disturbing psycho girlfriend) threatend to stab me in the head.


tell us more


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 14, 2016)

Need to watch the drinks prices in those clubs, even if you're getting free entry!  Though I'm guessing you'll do most or all of your drinking beforehand?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 17, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Need to watch the drinks prices in those clubs, even if you're getting free entry!  Though I'm guessing you'll do most or all of your drinking beforehand?



Yep. You are on the guest list for Cocoon at Amnesia Monday night. No obligation, but if you fancy joining a chilled bunch in the upstairs lounge for free come and find me, or just turn up. Bank card should be fine as proof of name. End of season, Monday night. It will probably be very quiet.
----------------------------------


I have found a nice bay that is most certainly 'alternative' Ibiza. A curious mix of the poorest living amongst the richest (in a Western European context). Travellers, Gitanos and €30,000/week holiday villas. Will document it as soon as the opportunity to get there comes my way - you need a car, or motorbike. Free parties in the original style still happen on the island!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 17, 2016)

Cheers.  Already said to someone I'd go with them to DC-10 on Monday.  I should in fact probably be resting up on Monday because Warriors @ Sankeys on Sunday, and, it being my first night, I will hopefully be full of beans and somehow make it through to the end...    I'll see how it goes.  Ibiza rarely goes to plan.  Old guys like me need to keep an eye on conserving energy.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Sep 17, 2016)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I have found a nice bay that is most certainly 'alternative' Ibiza. A curious mix of the poorest living amongst the richest (in a Western European context). Travellers, Gitanos and €30,000/week holiday villas. Will document it as soon as the opportunity to get there comes my way - you need a car, or motorbike. Free parties in the original style still happen on the island!



Is that up on north or east coast? I found a good few vans and campers at one bay the last time I was on the island. I'm there for three days at end of month for my birthday but have hotel and rooftop pool for chilling this time. Space's final two parties on when Im there so might even have a night out. I want to drive down in my camper next year there is so much more to the island.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 22, 2016)

19sixtysix said:


> Is that up on north or east coast? I found a good few vans and campers at one bay the last time I was on the island. I'm there for three days at end of month for my birthday but have hotel and rooftop pool for chilling this time. Space's final two parties on when Im there so might even have a night out. I want to drive down in my camper next year there is so much more to the island.



Cala Vadella in the SW. Next bay down from where I was working for Cotton Beach Club Two years ago. I visited a friend on the NE coast last time I was here. It has a very different vibe, but you still need a car, or bike to get to hidden bays. Most of the travelling scene here is predominantly German and mainland Spanish. I found Cala Vadella whilst visiting a guy with loads of ex-demo solar panels to sell.

There really is something for everyone on this small island. What I like most is the mix amongst what I would describe as the 'transient society' - travellers, tourists, seasonal workers, homeless drifters, celebrity and wannabe DJ's etc. There are people here from all walks with some very interesting stories to tell. However, I still much prefer the community feel out of season amongst the permanent and more long term residents. I am trying to find a shed, or garage to store paintings and stick a matress in. Have been offered an off-season rental (one bed piso in a complex with pool) until June for €450/month, but again - you need a car, or bike. Other than the main towns, using public transport to get to villages and bays is not really an option, especially if you're cvarrying a 2x2 Meter wet oil canvas.


----------



## Celyn (Sep 22, 2016)

> you need a car, or bike



Get a donkey. It would fit properly with the itinerant artist thing. And they don't get flat tyres.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 24, 2016)

Rocked by last night to say goodbye but you'd moved on. Doing ants (day party) today, then home tomorrow. That was some fucking storm last night.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 27, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Rocked by last night to say goodbye but you'd moved on. Doing ants (day party) today, then home tomorrow. That was some fucking storm last night.



Sorry I missed you. Out exploring the island and an old abandoned club up in the hills. Club Festival - closed in 1973 due to the effects of the fuel crisis on tourism. It is now a regular free party venue - bit scruffy, but has a certain charm. http://ibizaphoto.blogspot.com.es/2011/05/festival-club-ibiza-history-photos.html

Saturday night I was guest at the launch of a new Italian fashion label - the life of a scruffshyster artist 

Now working on murals in the club house of a cannabis association!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It gets better. Meeting loads of people here and making very nice opportunities. May stay for the year. You will surely return one day!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 27, 2016)

Sounds like you're having fun.  Back in Scotland now and can't really contemplate anything other than shifting tiredness and a cold, but will undoubtedly be back next year either June/July or early September.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 7, 2016)

Been extremely busy. Going to get busier. Doing my best to make bits of Ibiza sophisticated whilst acheiving my own goals and buying air tickets to get troubled people home. I am ground clearing - turning MY little plaza into somewhere I want to work and where people want to see me working. More later.

Loads of cash made to invest, but I am up for a year of very poor living in the financial sense in order to get where I want to be. Might be surprised. My skills seem to be in demand. I will explain how I am making work another time if anyone is interested. I am publicity genius


----------



## Athos (Oct 7, 2016)

Can't be arsed to read 20 pages, but just in case nobody's maybe the obvious Stiff Little Fingers b side home, may I be the first.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 9, 2016)

Big yellow signs all over MY plaza this morning. Apparently work starts on some sort of redevelopment tomorrow. Why didn't anyone tell me? May have to change my pitch - see how things pan out. In the meantime I have an all new image for Ibiza Autumn 2016.

Shaved. Hair trim. New hat.

From bottom to top...

Pair of Palladium, French Foreign Legion desert hiking boots in natural mustard. Tough as tough these things and currently  as. Expensive, but a wise investment. Worn with laces untied over plain black cotton socks.
Trousers. Very nice chocolate coloured Italian designer stuff. Smart as fuck.
Black satin shirt worn open over a plain black T-shirt.
Hat is currently natural grass reed colour with a small orange rose and little tiny lilac butterflies with diamond things. Nice and sparkly. They spill from my hat onto the black shirt. Got them off some kiddies head band at the Chino for a €1. Really smart coordinated Ibiza look this. Very serious, but with a touch of humour and delicacy. The beautiful girls at the Pirate Fashion shop tell me I've got it spot on. I love the way they dress, so it is the only approval I need really. They love the butterflies going form my hat to my lapels to my shirt breast pocket. I cannot wait to conquer the World of Fine Art and become a fashion designer  (forgot to mention all important accessories: pocket full of pens, pencils, folds of paper and a pair of classic Ray Bans (obviously not real)).


My health is unsurprisingly hurting. Burning the candle at both ends. From head to toe...

Psoriasis on my scalp.
Conjunctivitis in my eyes.
Skin cancer on my temple.
Finished with the stomach bugs, but my chest is constantly niggling.
Kidneys will not let me forget about them.
Snotty, sneezy, feverish.
Nuasea.

Booked swanky hotel with hot bath for a couple of nights to recuperate. Prices are in my budget once again.
-------------------------

Hungarian Adam (who turns out to be neither Hungarian, nor Adam) found me the other morning Four weeks after we all assumed the worst. Not surprising I couldn't find him, or get any info'. But, he is now in Barcelona trying to sort out a new passport. He looks like an ill 80 year old man. He died Twice. Went through a double blood transfusion and spent a total of Four weeks in intensive care and the trauma unit. I suspect (strangely) the only reason he lived (other than getting professional help in time) is because he took some pills with all that booze and Methadone. He is heading home to get himself into rehab.

Someone else I won't mention yet is hopefully flying home Thursday. He is in a very vulnerable situation. Old enough to know better. Obviously doesn't.

Found a local travel agent who are happy to work with me on getting people home as cheaply as possible. This is not all about the goodness of my heart. It is very pragmatic ground clearance done in the most economical way.

Thunder stormy autumn here now. Leaves and litter are whisking round the wet streets and plazas in little eddies. Very melancholic. I'm off for a strong beer and MJ spliff.

Totally on the up here now. I am going to be very comfortable for at least a month.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 11, 2016)

Ground clearance. Vile Irish Mike is inside on a 10 month awaiting sentencing for a second offence. Nothing to do with me. Seems police and authorities were just waiting for a valid reason and his equally vile partner Carolina gave them several.

The plaza is becomming a little more tranquillo by the day. I am almost ready to go banging on doors and reaching for the moon. I see no middle ground here - it is as I am working the streets, or big name galleries. I am going for it safe in the knowledge I have some very cool and comfortable winter boots in case the most probable happens and I get nowhere. Seriously putting myself up on a pedestal here. Very unorthodox approach (it has to be), but I am pretty sure I am not going to be doing anything I could get arrested, or sectioned for. Still not sure about the craziness of this project


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 11, 2016)

teh boots are well peng stan


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 15, 2016)

Stanley Edwards   Just noticed there is a sub-forum on Spotlight for work and stuff.  Another avenue to try?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 16, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Stanley Edwards   Just noticed there is a sub-forum on Spotlight for work and stuff.  Another avenue to try?



Thanks. Will check it out. Desperately trying to find a shed/lock-up for overnight storage. Big redevelopment work starting on Placa des Parc and Vara de rey, so think I'm changing my pitch to the port (need to clear things with the port authorities) and using my mate Black Joe's boat shed for storage. 

All roads are worth exploring. Stopped selling in the street. Accepting commissions only and doubled my prices. New publicity materials are ready. I am looking for just a single big fish to get this proper up and running. There is someone on this island prepared to back me. There has to be!


----------



## Riklet (Oct 19, 2016)

Youre making me want to visit Ibiza, Stan! Minorca still top of my list though, and maybe Formentera haha.

Hope all is still well. Stay out of trouble, eh...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 19, 2016)

Wet. Looking this way for a couple of days. Using time to promote myself more and reach for that big fish - just a single rich bod to advance buy a single painting. I am totally going for this. The cat is well and truly out of the bag!

----------------------------------------------


*John Haydn Colley *has worked fulltime as a travelling artist and writer since leaving his formal career in 2006. During this time he has visited around 50 countries on Three continents often travelling very slowly by foot and funding every adventure with income from art alone. Today he has returned to Ibiza where he intends to remain for a year whilst completing a series of 20 large format oil paintings to be exhibited in London, Vienna and Los Angeles during 2018/19. _“Ibiza gave me the initial inspiration and seemed the natural place to finish the project”._

*About the Project*
The idea for Evolution of a Goddess came from my own travel experiences. I like to travel slowly – walking along ancient paths, or trying to retrace forgotten trade and pilgrimage routes. Exploring the history of these trails revealed that many were actually ancient routes followed by human migrants from all corners of the World. Consequently faiths and customs travelled with the people. Religious beliefs evolved, adapted and combined. Mythical deities moved from one faith to the next changing in name only. The fundamental values represented remained the same.

The picture featured (Suza and Milo V5 – 2.5 Meters x 2.5 Meters) is a practice painting for an exhibition piece. It is a mural in a large public plaza in Granada, Spain, but is undoubtedly all about Ibiza! The Goddess is Maya – Goddess of the Earth in Peruvian, Inca beliefs. However, more than that, it is a very real person from my own memory of a very tangible experience. A beautiful morning spent picking small oranges with a friend in San Carlos a few years ago. Every painting represents a Goddess, but also depicts my own memories of time spent with very real people.

*Un Artista sin Estudio*
There are many reasons why I prefer to work outdoors. Most importantly, I enjoy the freedom. I rarely maintain studio space, but do need secure overnight storage for large works. All of my paintings are imaginative. However, having the buildings, plants and people of Ibiza town as a ready resource for reference is very useful. Working in public places also offers many opportunities to meet people who may become clients, or offer help and support.

Previous visits to this “island of many contrasts” have proved to be appreciated by locals and tourists. Business people have been especially helpful giving work and general advice. I am always happy to consider any work offers to help fund my personal projects. Murals, sign-writing, menu designs, publicity material etc are examples of this. With this in mind, I aim to find advance buyers for paintings ahead of the exhibitions whilst undertaking other work.


*About the Artist*
Birmingham, United Kingdom – 1900 + some

Currently based in Granada, Spain.

*Education.*
Photography and Media Studies  - 1986
Interactive Multimedia BA (Hons) – 1996

Before choosing to pursue work as a travelling artist and writer I worked as a freelance within the advertising industry specialising in digital communication of established media in design, marketing and brand development for agencies and corporate clients in London, New York and Berlin.

My current art client and publishing list is almost as extensive as my ‘old’ professional client list. As well as working for highly respected agencies on product brands such as Dove soap and beauty products, Magnum ice-creams, Lynx/Axe deodorants, I also worked directly for companies such as GlaxoSmithKline and Unilever on their consumer product branding and development.

*Art clients include:*
Time Warner
The Spanish Royal Opera
BBC
Several private collections around the World from Alaska to Tasmania and Hollywood to Moscow. *Ibiza clients* include Cotton Beach Club, Hotel Es Vive and Sunset Café.

Work has also been featured in several magazines – national and international.
British Journal of Photography. Professional Photographer. Boston Magazine and various weekend newspaper supplements (in Spain; El Pais, El Mundo, Ideal). This will be my first exhibition of paintings outside of Spain..


*What I Need*

·		Storage space: secure night storage (a garage, or lock-up) within walking distance of Placa des Parc, Ibiza town.

·		Investors/purchasers and any work!

·		Feedback and advice.


Please feel free to contact me at any time.
Tlf: 689 744 929
--------------------------------------------

OK. Time to go knocking on doors. First knock will be my client/mate Stella whos Grandfather was a World famous opera singer - Pavarotti of his day. Stella has taken on a huge space which was probably Ibiza's first cinema. Eventually it will be an opera themed vegetarian resto. Currently it is lots of empty rooms and one huge auditorium being restored. I will be exhibiting and working there in the future. In the meantime I may be able to use the empty space for storage and Stella's mother may well be very interested in what I am doing. Stella is also a fashion designer. Obviously from a very well connected family.

Many reasons why I have chosen Ibiza to make this dream a reality. Connections is just a small part of the plan. It is a huge mission, but anyone who doubts I'm not going to give it 100% should think again


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 27, 2016)

Now is not the time for an off-season break in Ibiza town. Three HUGE redevelopment projects going on through the winter. Extra noisy and dusty. I am trying to find a new pitch to work. The port. Placa Bob Marley (shit and no tourists). Placa de Paz (nice, but no tourists. Or, I am thinking about having large canvases located in villages all around the island and travelling a weekly circuit, or just moving to the next painting as and when. Pretty sure storage is no problem in the pueblos out of season. This could be proper 'alternative Ibiza'. Camping out with my paintings in el campo!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 4, 2016)

Going quiet here for the time being unless something extraordinary happens and is worth posting. I am on a total mission to save €500 for paints, brushes, canvas etc to start painting number 1. Everything else is now in place, just in time for winter. How quiet is Ibiza town in November? Even McDonalds closes down for the winter. The winter work I had lined up is now on hold due to all the building work going on. The town center is a maze of green fences. Even the locals are getting lost. Many bars have decided to just wait until Spring and see what emerges - nobody seems to have any idea of what the town planners have planned.

Sketching every hour of daylight. Urban camping to save cash. Total mission to get the cash I need. Being a very selfish bastard ATM


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 5, 2016)

Unless something extraordinary happens...

This is Ibiza! Yesterday, as I was sketching on a large canvas, an extraordinarily beautiful woman watched me and read my blurb. "How much will this sketch cost?" she asked. I explained that it was a commission and I couldn't sell it, but if she wanted one by Sunday evening it would only be €80. Then I noticed her shoes. Never seen shoes like that before - very, very expensive shoes. Then I noticed the huge guy she was with. He gave me €20! Then I spoke more with the very beautiful woman. She gave me €100 and said her driver would collect the sketch on Sunday. "Can I take a number?" I asked. She told me her driver would give me his number. I turned around to look for the driver and saw not 1, not 2, but 3 black Mercedes limo's with about 12 security guys standing around. I talked a little more with the very beautiful woman. She was incredibly amicable, lovely even. She liked what I was doing. She then gave me her own personal number, I gave her mine and off she went with her men and cars. 10 minutes later she called me. "I will see you Sunday evening and give you more money. I think we can work together".

Got my BIG FISH  Got my own beautiful Arabian princess patron  Looks like she is going to fund the entire project  I will know for sure on Sunday. At the very least I will have the cash to start painting number 1. Everything will be easy (in financial terms) from there on.

 as fuck!!!

My own beautiful Arabian princess


----------



## JCB (Nov 5, 2016)

Nice moves, Stan.


----------



## Riklet (Nov 5, 2016)

What could possibly go wrong! careful now, Stan...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 5, 2016)

Riklet said:


> What could possibly go wrong! careful now, Stan...



That sort of money is well scary. I could fall in love and get dumped from a helicopter into the middle of the Arabian sea.

Best behaviour Stan!
Best behaviour Stan!
Best behaviour Stan!
Best behaviour Stan!
Best behaviour Stan!
Best behaviour Stan!
Best behaviour Stan!
Best behaviour Stan!
Best behaviour Stan!
Best behaviour Stan!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 5, 2016)

my personal inner satan would be saying

how can i fuck this up
how can i fuck this up
how can i fuck this up
how can i fuck this up
how can i fuck this up
how can i fuck this up
etc

dont fuck it up stan


----------



## clicker (Nov 5, 2016)

I love when I see this thread refreshed   everything crossed for your big fish time Stan.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 7, 2016)

Called her last night. She said she was spending the day with her daughter, so she would send a driver. Happiest taxi driver in Ibiza turned up - totally made his very quiet Sunday evening; pay the artist, bring us food and keep the change. BIG CHANGE.

I'm happily cashed up and waiting for further instructions. She definitely wants more work. Me? I sort of like her lots. More than a rich client thing. She is actually a very real, down to earth person despite the incredible mega-bucks.

Anyway...

Happy days


----------



## JCB (Nov 7, 2016)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Called her last night. She said she was spending the day with her daughter, so she would send a driver. Happiest taxi driver in Ibiza turned up - totally made his very quiet Sunday evening; pay the artist, bring us food and keep the change. BIG CHANGE.
> 
> I'm happily cashed up and waiting for further instructions. She definitely wants more work. Me? I sort of like her lots. More than a rich client thing. She is actually a very real, down to earth person despite the incredible mega-bucks.
> 
> ...



Maybe she's the one?


----------



## Riklet (Nov 10, 2016)

Any progress on the princess front?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 11, 2016)

Riklet said:


> Any progress on the princess front?



She has left for Dubai, but promises she will get in touch with a work proposal. I'm sort of treating it as a 'got your number- don't call me' sort of situation. Half hopeful. Good few days mind. Now I am back to sketching the same old Dalt Vila sketch everyday. Fair money. No way I should complain, but FUCK ME - BORED with this shit. Want to paint.

Now things are quieter I am getting time with the movers and makers and meeting a fair few chancers also. Something good will happen very soon. I want to finish the first painting by December 20th to turn into prints for the Navidad season. May spunk what is left of my cash on paints and canvas Monday and just get on with it. Want new laptop also. Need some luck. It will come


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 14, 2016)

Fuck it.

Alternative Ibiza is presently wet.

That is all I am going to say for the time being. I am not happy. Surrounded by theiving drug addicts and fascist rich cunts.

It is just one of those days. 

Ciao!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 21, 2016)

Urban camping.

It is a beautiful, beautiful night. Exceptionally mild (about 18 degrees C) and very peaceful. So beautiful I don't really want to sleep.

I have made a den with the permission of the manager. It is fine with her, but if her boss says no, then... for the time being it is perfect. I am in a veranda surrounded by a 'garden wall' of white painted wooden tubs with cacti. The tables and chairs are stacked in a way that means nobody can see me. I have WiFi. Jazz piano drifts past my ears. Mosquitoes and midges spoil the fun. The street lights are broken - I can see the clouds in the sky. I cannot see my keyboard.

silhouetted gypsy figures pass with recycled furniture. Bicycle thieves walk slowly and cautiously, or whizz past fast as fuck. Lone souls walk past with their faces illuminated by Samsung.

Here comes my mate Artorro asking if I would like to share a joint.

Beautiful night. Doubt I will sleep. If I do the pneumatic drills will wake me at 7.30am exactly.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 29, 2016)

It's all gone a bit day to day. Too quiet! Late November and early December are always quiet. Ibiza isn't really working well enough for me, so something has to change. I do have a few small commissions and a design to do for a fucking rich hippy yoga skirt, or summat. A sketch of the Ibiza town skyline and streets to be repeat printed all over some sort of leotard 

Placa de Parc is closed until Spring.
Vara de Rey is closed until Spring.
The port police have suddenly decided they don't like me.

I have nowhere to work in Ibiza for the time being, so I am heading to Mallorca and extending Alternative Ibiza (and my painting project) to cover the entire Balearics - Ibiza, Mallorca, Menorca and some Pitiusas (little islands like Formentera).


I am totally fucked off with AirBNB. All affordable accommodation is no longer available to the likes of me on a reasonable monthly rate. Every fucker is holding out for riches for a weeks stay from the internet. It is becomming a problem for travelling, seasonal workers. Search AirBNB and they even advertise "Live the city" long stays. If you want to live the city, you fucking well work it at the rate all the workers here get paid and then try to fucking 'live the city' on holiday budget. It is a big problem for many.

Anyway, nice affordable hostals and pensions available in Mallorca.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 29, 2016)

If I haven't mentioned it already, you might like Formentera. Great artistic history and a rugged beauty to it. Seek out Senor Firefox if he's still with us. I think he used to display his stuff in San Francesc.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 29, 2016)

Hope Mallorca works out for you!  Can't imagine it'll be much livelier than Ibiza during winter, but I guess it helps if it's cheaper for a bed.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 29, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Hope Mallorca works out for you!  Can't imagine it'll be much livelier than Ibiza during winter, but I guess it helps if it's cheaper for a bed.



It is bit more of a city than Ibiza. I will do very well. The majority of my work doesn't come from tourists. Ibiza is dead dead due to all the redevelopment work. People have closed shop and left until Spring. Not just redeveloping the plazas, but also laying gas pipes throughout Dalt Vila and the old town. It is just one huge building site. Very dusty. Very noisy.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 30, 2016)

Whilst still in Ibiza...

This evening sees Formentera entertain Seville in Copa del Rey. I watched the Seville team catching the ferry at 11am this morning. To put this into some sort of perspective; it is a bit like the Isle of Man hosting Liverpool FC. Yet, no fucker here seems to be interested. Spanish football revolves around Real and Barca with an occasional interruption from Valencia, or Atletico. It really isn't football.

Up the Formenteras!!!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 30, 2016)

Halftime. 1 - 4.

My guess is the stadium capacity is a little under 2,000. If you weren't familiar with football pitch markings it would be difficult to define which lines are which on the pitch.

Up the Formenteras!!!

It can only get better


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 30, 2016)

1 - 5.

Absolutely no shame in that, and the guys have the second leg to look forwards to. Playing in a real La Liga stadium with a real football pitch and real churros and chocolate.

Nowhere near full stadium this evening


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 3, 2016)

I sit on a bench in a quiet street with my legs wrapped in a sleeping blanket. All sense of style has long gone. This is winter.

My backpack is now full of laptop, camera, brushes, work tools and a collection of very expensive oil paints. I am just €200 away from buying a huge canvas and getting on with what I came here to do. Hopefully, by Wednesday I will be there. In the meantime I am camping out at risk. Many, many heroin users here. Most know me and respect me. Some are just too desperate to give a shit.

So... I empty my backpack at night and hide everything under planters around the pizzeria terrace I am sleeping in. Dry, relatively secure, WiFi, leccy - it is OK and free. If anyone wakes me (they do occasionally) they can take my backpack containing nothing more than dirty clothes. When random crazies wake you in the early hours you have to wake quickly and gauge reactions. Rise slowly. If they back off all is good. If they don't - stay lying down and talk.

Mallorca Wednesday, or HUGE canvas and start of stage 2 

Just about still on schedule time wise. Financially, it is tough.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 3, 2016)

Laptop away briefly.

Joined by my mate 'C' (also wrapped in sleeping bag whilst reading a crime novel). We are approached by a known wrongun. "Do you have any food?". No - sorry, we don't. He then dived into our bags which my mate reacted a bit to. You really wouldn't want to mess! The guy backed off and then returned with stones and bricks. I stepped in. Fairly average evening here. Harmless really if you know how to deal with it. The guy is totally brain fucked and just hungry. He has no way of knowing how to ask politely. He knows me as Tony Montana  Many here know me as Tony Montana. I doubt anybody reading here believes that. In over 10 years of travelling I have never had to throw a single punch. The right words at the right time just happen.

I still have beer and spilff. I enjoy these nights. Seriously.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 17, 2016)

Bit boring here. Don't have any interesting pics to post. However, just to keep myself updated on how quickly the time is passing...

MJ hotel could well be a goer.
I am currently working for a sailing school and playing on all their computer simulation stuff (they won't let me near a real boat yet). I am only doing this so that I can ask Chazegee some serious questions about his adventures. Some reading here will know what I am on about.

Last night a big storm hit the island. The best attempts to save trees by redevelopers of Placa des Parc failed to save 50% of them  With pavement up and all top soil removed they just fell like matchsticks. I have previously posted pics somewhere on U75 of Placa des Parc as my second most favourite park bench in the World. Gone - total devastation this morning. Pretty much just the robust palms left standing.

I should post pics.

I might another time.

Off to Mallorca next weekend.


----------



## JCB (Dec 17, 2016)

Do you sleep on the streets or do you stay in hostels and cheap accommodation, Stan?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 17, 2016)

JCB said:


> Do you sleep on the streets or do you stay in hostels and cheap accommodation, Stan?



Streets mostly ATM. Boats. Hostels once a week for a shower. Fellow Brummie offers washing machine, but second hand is easier. Currently sleeping on the terrace of a pizzeria full of cool guys. Dry, safe, WiFi, leccy, just the occasional tree flying past your head. My mate sleeps next door in front of one of the most exclusive restos in town. We normally get turfed out at about 11am, very politely, often with breakfast. We are liked.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 18, 2016)

FookinHell.

More mega storms. Looks like it is going to be this way for another week 

Ibiza winter 2016/17 will be remembered by most for being fucked up.


----------



## JCB (Dec 19, 2016)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Streets mostly ATM. Boats. Hostels once a week for a shower. Fellow Brummie offers washing machine, but second hand is easier. Currently sleeping on the terrace of a pizzeria full of cool guys. Dry, safe, WiFi, leccy, just the occasional tree flying past your head. My mate sleeps next door in front of one of the most exclusive restos in town. We normally get turfed out at about 11am, very politely, often with breakfast. We are liked.



OK, better than being on the streets of freezing London/UK. Good luck mate, always like reading your updates on this thread.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 19, 2016)

Mural for the sailing school. They weren't entirely happy, but I got paid and get more work. Is looking like a good cash week despite the shit weather.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 20, 2016)

I want to keep the sailing school clients happy. The main guy isn't so happy with the violet/purple. I think he wanted blue and a little more subtlety. He wants the same sketch in B&W for his home. So, I am going to offer to do the mural for the sailing school again at no extra cost and sell the original (above) on the street. I like it, and I am pretty sure I can get €150 for it on the street here. 

From the work he has on the walls at the school already I can see he knows his stuff, so I respect any compromise he wants from me.

€150 is not a lot of money. If I am going to get to where I want to be by the end of next year I need to be selling large paintings for a minimum of €2,500 to me. Each painting will cost a minimum of €300 in materials and probably a minimum of Three weeks in time. A huge leap! Is it possible? If it isn't, I give up on art for a living and do something else. 10 years of living this way has been fantastic fun (and very difficult) at times. Now is the time to push harder, or leave the game and keep it as a hobby rather than my main means of income.

Next step is 'Evolution of a Goddess/Maya/Suza and Milo Version 7'. 2.5 Meters by 2.5 Meters in rich, glorious oils. Just need the cash to buy the canvas. That will come over the holiday. One way, or another it will be finished by the end of January. I have slipped a month behind my time plan already. I blame the weather.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 22, 2016)

By popular demand, we have taken over Stella's open fronted shed in front of the pizza place I sometimes sleep in front of. We get free pizza.

Myself (white of Welsh heritage - no political persuasion).
Craig (white Scottish - racist cunt).
Daniel (black, Israeli - Jewish).
Ralph (black representing Trinidad). He never mentions religion.
Black Joe (black, Nigerian - Muslim).
Sidi (black, Mali - white wine god worshipper and ex professional footballer at the highest level).
Jimmy (white, Dutch - church of conspiraloons, Amsterdam).
Ali (erm... brown, Morocco - Muslim).
Manuel (erm... coffee? Spanish - Roman Catholic).

We smoke the indoor and the outdoor. Drink. Talk. We don't give a shit about politicians, because it isn't going to affect us immediately. Play music on my laptop. Swap pen drives and stuff.

Tomorrow the sun may shine!



I explain to them that I have been banned from a discussion about what is 'brown people and black people' today.

*Laughs of freedom people, huge laughs of freedom*


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 23, 2016)

Have a good Xmas Stanley Edwards .


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 23, 2016)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Have a good Xmas Stanley Edwards .



Thank you. Same to you Sir!

Beautifully sunny day today. The plazas are still a totally fucked up wash of mud. Nobody knows how to navigate the town day to day. Everything else is proper hunky dory even though I don't do Christmas. I am one of those total non-believers. Perhaps I am a witch?

Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Xmas to all who believe in Satan.

I have happy clients and more work for the sailing school guys. Christmas Eve has proved to be incredibly frustrating so far. More another time on a different thread. In the meantime, for all those who don't know me - this is what I look like through the lens of my beloved bro' Señor Chazegee...





Love you Chazegee. Happy sailing!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 28, 2016)

Huge shopping day.

Second-hand clothes shop to improve a tired image. Brand new beige Armani jeans (I'm playing safe), new shirt and grey, chunky knit zip-up cardigan. All will be paint splattered very soon. Going to renovate my Palladium boots after they have become multicoloured.

Next stop the huge Chinese bazar  Loads of cheap acrylics in big tubes. Fantastic brush sets at €6 for 20 brushes (and, they are actually very good). Household paint brushes for priming the canvas and getting started. Toolbox for keeping everything in. Turp's substitute. Linseed oil. Loads of masking tape. A large pencil case sort of thing. Six large tubes of base, cheap oils. Bulldog clips.

Next stop a DIY place (even further out of town) which has an art place upstairs. Decided on a 1 Meter square canvas to start. Very expensive oil paints - some at €21 a time!

Walked about 20 Kilometers in total today.

Last stop Decathlon for best budget backpack.

-------------------------------

My dinner just arrived. Post more another time.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 28, 2016)

That was a very nice dinner. Chips, eggs and salad washed down with a Volle Damn for less than a Tenner. Lot less than a Tenner actually. I like this cafe and they don't mind me sitting in a corner just recharging and internetting when it is a bit too chilly to be sketching on the street.

I was tempted to take a ferry/flight away and hitting the 'reset' button. I didn't. Work is trickling in - it isn't easy, and it will get harder. Almost €400 invested in materials (big thanks to he who knows, and I met here on U75, so an extended thanks to the U75 community). This is more money than I have ever put into my own art before. I AM GOING TO HAVE TO BE SHIT HOT TO JUSTIFY THIS TO MYSELF, never mind anybody else.

€60 left in pocket is very healthy for the time of year. I need police to give me a break. Needy heroin addicts to leave me alone. Lots of support from local business folk. I think it will come.

Carrying far too much of value to risk camping out for much longer. Secure bed for Three months is now priority. Also need a cheap camera for recording work with mucky oil paint fingers.

You have no idea how much I am looking forwards to this even though I know it is going to be very testing at times!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 29, 2016)

This thread goes on a bit! Time for a re-cap and also time to apologise, because I shall continue it until the bitter end. So, to re-cap...

I went to Ibiza to visit my beautiful friend Suza. Not sure if she invited me, or I invited myself, but I went to Ibiza In search of wholesome love before getting into more drugs and booze than I have ever done before. Suza was not impressed. However, I did enjoy a little of her gorgeous company picking little oranges one December morning Three years ago.


I went home to Granada shortly after New Year and returned to Ibiza in May to work with Cotton Beach club and Hotel Es Vive (amongst others).

End of summer, cashed up and very happy, I went to Barcelona to visit my very lovely friend Inma. Not sure if I invited myself, or if she asked me. Anyway, I went. She very simply the lovliest most beautiful person ever. Spent a couple of days together.



Everything was perfect. Heading back to Granada. Waiting for the train and KERRRRCHUFFFF! Everything stolen. Laptop, cameras, passport, cash... everything except the clothes I was wearing and about 30 Cents in pocket. I borrowed paper and pens from a local shop. Made enough cash to get to Madrid and the embassy only to be told I couldn't apply, or pay for a new passport. Totally fucked up new system at the UK passport office.

I headed home to Granada to normalise and spend time with my very gorgeous friend Carlotta. She has the most beautiful innocent face I have ever seen. Innocent face with a very sexy (and telling) scar in the corner of her right eye.



I then moved to Malaga, because there is a British Consulars office there and continued with the struggle to get a new passport. One day when the weather was shit and I had no cash, I picked up a small off-cut of floor boarding from a skip and started sketching an idea on it.

Evolution of a Goddess.



This is where it all started.

Back in Ibiza and finally ready to paint 21 large oil paintings depicting Goddesses and all my fantasy girlfriends. I have no idea where any of them are at this present time. That should tell you as much as you need to know 

No girlfriends in Ibiza. Ibiza girls are only interested in money and yoga. I don't do either.

All 21 paintings have been sketched, or painted at least once before. This will be the final exhibition set. I start tomorrow.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Year!

Despite vulnerable sleeping arrangements I am actually in a very good position here. Bright sunny day full of optimism. I have hooked Three BIG fishes. People are actually paying impressive money for me to paint what I want. On top of that I have a new Ibiza painting to do plus a couple of sketches. Accommodation and storage could come by the end of the week.

I am there already. Just need to do the paintings and land those fishes very carefully. Then, maintain the workflow (cash - income).

After Two days of preparing the canvas I have started sketching. Photographed on a very primitive digital visual capture device in low light. I like the effect.

 

I will complete this painting in a public place. Very happy for people to stop and chat, ask questions about creativity, technique etc in return for a small donation towards the paints and brushes fund, or the beer and pizza fund. People will be encouraged to take photographs if they at least say hello.

I'm sticking with the basic composition. My influence here comes from a distorted study of Gestalt theories and theories of visual perception . Especially 'Lines of good continuation'. My own distorted translation of other peoples ideas. If you don't want to get to deep into that just imagine ribbons rippling in a natural wind, or even twirled by human movement. I'm looking for rhythm and harmony in the composition before I even put a speck of colour on the canvas. A speck? Nah - huge colour comes tomorrow. Hopefully photographed the way it needs to be.

I'm thinking Two weeks to finished.

This is going to be the sexiest, most sensual, most beautiful dream of a painting


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 2, 2017)

Filling in some very dilute blocks of acrylic colour. Sketch to do tomorrow - will give me cash to see me through until the weekend. Wednesday is a sort of half holiday. Weather permitting I will start with the oils.

I'm trying to find a client to talk about cash and overnight storage and stuff.

All is good, but I am worried about getting everything stolen and ending up back on square One. Really have to sort a safe bed and eliminate risks. January is a very tough month for street folk. Not much money to feed habits! Danger month. February is worse.

I have a very secret, safe, free sleeping place, but it is not comfortable and I am taking liberties a little which could lose me work. May stick my laptop and valuables in a bar overnight which means no fun posting on U75 after midnight. You lucky people


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 2, 2017)

Is that San Antonio?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 2, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Is that San Antonio?



No. Ibiza town marina prom.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 4, 2017)

You have same boots as me


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 4, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> You have same boots as me



They are good boots. Mine are about to be uniquified and waterproofed.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 4, 2017)

My mate David from Italy somehow in the background. Webcam photo, shooting blind in the sun. I will sort this out soon and get a decent camera.

 

Some beautiful things starting to happen in this one already. Painting and drinking whilst enjoying a picnic in the sunshine. Are people really going to pay me to do this?

I invented a new colour today. Not pictured, and I will never be able to remix it. However, dirty turps water will stay in the finished work.

My mate Daniel is leaving tomorrow. Goes back to Israel, but plans to return in April. He is trying to off-load his bicycle. Not the best time of year to sell a bike. "How much do you want for it?". €50 he told me. "I tell you what, if you pay me €1 a day to look after it until you come back I guarantee it will be here". 

"That's about €120" he replied.

"Yep, but I guarantee it will be here when you return. If it isn't, I will buy you another bike".

He thought about it. I bought the bike for €20.

Nobody is ever going to pay me to do this. Are they?



This is the life people. Then the sun sets. It goes cold. You are drunk and stoned. You have to pack up, clean up, and wonder where to store a wet oil painting. Where am I going to sleep tonight. Coat is already multicoloured. By the weekend I will be wiping brushes clean on my trousers. But, I don't give a shit. This is the life.

Thank fuck for €0 outgoings!

Collected €50 for a completed sketch. About €1.20 in drops. I am going to have to make cash from more fucking Dalt Vila sketches to make this work until I get paid.

People are actually going to pay me to do this


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 4, 2017)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Nobody told me about this Ibiza. Didn't read about it in any of the brochures, or websites and shit. It is about 3ºC with a horrible damp mist rolling in and finding every bone.

I want my money back. Erm...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 5, 2017)

Most certainly on the up. I have my own personal, private transport device. Like wet oil painting, painting box, backpack and all the other shit wasn't enough to carry around town.

Hopefully, I can hang on to the bike until Saturday morning for the San Jordi market. Big market culture here in Ibiza amongst all the immigrants. English, Germans, French, Italians, Dutch, Scandinavians, Swiss etc etc etc They all love the big flea/hippie markets. B-Twin city bike for sale. All legal - more than happy to put my name to a receipt. New chain. Good tyres. All good and yours for just €60, or will exchange for a small digi point and shoot.

Painting has progressed, but I have a big scale/composition issue to address. Will photograph it tomorrow.

Some other small problem is that wherever I set-up I very quickly get surrounded by people I really don't want around me. I will explain another day. It is a problem in every city I work.

Collected €0.20 Cents in drops today. I need to sell, or convert the bike.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 6, 2017)

It is a very quiet and subdued Three Kings day. All the Spanish people are at home unwrapping gifts and doing family stuff.

I am getting merry studying my painting conundrum.

 

City bike for sale!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 7, 2017)

Slow progress, but progress.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 7, 2017)

Sometimes there are very difficult, testing days. Happy with the way my painting is developing - it is the only therapy I have presently. Did not make a single bean today. Not a Cent. You have to hang on to your self-belief, but be very careful you don't turn a corner into some deluded, arrogant twat in denial sort of place!

It is about 2ºC. 3ºC at best with 80% humidity. The moisture condenses on everything 

Weekend, so no cheap bed option. I am 'camping' out. Wrapped in sleeping bags. My mate bought me Four cans of strong beer. Down to 40 Cents. Didn't sell bike.

These days happen. You have to expect them and just grin and bare it. Tomorrow could bring the same, or it could bring something entirely different. Who knows?

It is fuck cold. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 8, 2017)

No money again, and it is bloody freezing again. Police stopped play. The national and municipal police are all fine. More than cool, but the port is policed by port authority police (who are no more than private security really). You are not allowed to paint here!

Why not? I'm not obstructing anyone, or causing any problems. I'm not selling anything.

You are not allowed to paint here.

Pointless arguing, so I search for a new pitch tomorrow. Not many options here.


----------



## JCB (Jan 9, 2017)

Why not take a brief sojourn to Barcelona for a month? similar temperatures and more tourists?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 9, 2017)

JCB said:


> Why not take a brief sojourn to Barcelona for a month? similar temperatures and more tourists?



Nice suggestion, but I find Barcelona totally unworkable, or just too stressful. It is next to impossible to get permission to work on the streets. Police are on your back every 10 minutes. And, far too many street thieves. I have been robbed there Three times already. Nice city to visit. Shit place to live and work for myself. Plenty of good friends in nice towns around Barcelona, but the city itself just isn't my cup of tea.

Not sure what my next move is. Continue as I am until I have finished the first painting, then see how things are going. It is very tough early January always. This year seems even worse. Police won't let me work in the port, but tell me I can go work on the main street where all the junkie beggars do their thing. I'm not up for that. Would sooner go without beer and cigs so long as I don't get hungry. No more hungry than I am now!

Think I will stay in Ibiza until I have at least half the paintings finished. When the first is finished I will photograph it properly and sell prints on the street and online. This should work well enough. The next Five weeks, or so will be the hardest. I have been through harder times.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 10, 2017)

Woke this morning to rain. Decided "fuck the police, fuck the money" - I am here to paint, so let's just paint. Found a nice quiet place in the dry and set-up. Within an hour I am joined by Craig. "How the fuck did you find me here?". No problem. Craig is just going to sit quietly drinking his beers and reading his romance novels.

An hour later we are discovered by crazy Caroline. Crazy Caroline is highly abusive to people, especially me. She is going to kill me one day.

So I am stood there getting into my vivid painting. Craig is wrapped up with can in one hand, book in the other. Crazy Caroline is shouting "FUCK YOU BONO YOU BORING BASTARD" at her computer until real people pass by to hurl abuse at.

Most people probably thought we were on some sort of arts therapy day release scheme.

Somehow I made good painting progress and the local bars were very grateful that I managed to talk Caroline into going home after she had pissed in the street in front of the few lunch customers around.


Can it get any worse? Apparently snow is forecast. I refuse to believe it. It is very cold. Someone needs to tell the mosquitoes they should have fucked off and died ages ago.

This guy sums up Ibiza today very well...


Ibiza by Vice. Worth a watch. I moan about winter, you should see what I have to deal with in summer!

As shit as I make it sound, I am actually very happily painting until my heart is content


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 11, 2017)

I appreciate this may not look like progress. Some may even see it as regress. However, it is progress. Reaching the messy experimental stage.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 12, 2017)

Yay! Some female love company at last. Hard earned and much deserved even if I say so myself.

Woke this morning and whilst recharging phones and laptop enjoying a beer for breakfast on the pre-opening terrace of a very exclusive eatery... "Hey! - it's beautiful Rania". Total surprise. I haven't spent time with Rania for months, perhaps even a year, or more. We first met in Malaga, and now, purely by coincidence we meet again in Ibiza. Rania is a very interesting person. She won't mind me telling here, and hopefully I can introduce her to U75 at some point. Whatever, she is going to feature greatly in my 'Alternative Ibiza' experience from now on cos we love each other like brother and sister.

Briefly...

Rania was born to a Dutch mother and Algerian father. She grew up in Holland. Sadly, her mother died young and her father decided he wanted to return to Algeria and the Muslim culture he was familiar with. Rania chose to stay in Europe and go it alone. Cutting a long story short, she found herself in Ibiza and quickly found work as a club entertainer with the big name venues on the island. She then went on a crazy ride to fame and stardom in Germany and Holland. She has the most unbelievable voice - beautiful, beautiful stuff.

In her own words; she lost it to drugs. Spent a huge fortune (we are talking HUGE fortune) on coke and lost a couple of years, or so. She still has plenty of good friends, and she is very happy and drug free today. She is beautiful lovely, but a little bit crazy  She sings to me. She loves me. She has just given me the biggest pick-up when I really needed it.

I have no cash. I don't give a shit. Somehow I am eating very healthily. Still have beers and cigs with a little MJ. I have good friends. And, now I have some gorgeous female company to paint to.

Rania will feature here soon (if she ever returns with my bike!).


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 13, 2017)

Tried a new pitch today. TBH expecting drops whilst painting in public isn't working. I will have to sketch more boring stuff for cash. Better than shoveling shit for a living?

I'm working in front of a designer outlet shop. During a moment of boredom I browsed the window. There are a pair of jeans in a sort of warm grey colour with subtle bleach marks. They look like spunk stains. One spot in particular was exactly where I imagined my bell-end would fall if I was wearing boxers. I decided if I saw them in a second hand shop for €3 I would decide against them. That stain was too embarrassing even for a scrufshyster like myself. Curiosity made me check the price. €435! FourHundredAndThirtyFiveFuckingEuros for a pair of spunk stained jeans! Obviously, people stupid enough to fall for that are not going to have the slightest bit of interest in what I am trying to do.

Looking for new pitch tomorrow.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 14, 2017)

You have days when you just spend far too much time questioning your own sanity. Cold today. Cold wind. Just lost myself in my painting. It was so quiet for a Saturday. Spent my last pennies on a coffee with cognac. Had pretty much given up on the cash front. Happily got into my painting - very clear about where it is going from here. Sort of Two styles in one ATM. Need to keep all that I like and find a happy, melodic balance before getting into the light.

Pause for a break. Wonder about my own sanity again. Then someone asked me if I would like some food. ¡Por que no! Gracias. Two minutes later and she returned with a huge plate of hot moussaka and chips  Proper spotty dog that. Warmed my belly, heart and soul all at the same time. 30 minutes later someone called to me "un regalo desde los Reyes" and dropped something in my box of paints. ¡Gracias! Muchas gracias. Had almost forgotten about it. Started packing up at about 8PM, looked in the box and there is a folded €50 note! That should last me all week. I only seem to have to pay for tobacco these days. Free food comes. Free beer comes. When cash comes, it comes big, but very rarely. A tough day that ended on a high. Progress...


----------



## Riklet (Jan 14, 2017)

Good reading your updates Stan! 

Stay safe and keep em coming.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 14, 2017)

Riklet said:


> Good reading your updates Stan!
> 
> Stay safe and keep em coming.



Thank you. It's very important to me that I know people actually enjoy reading this. It gives me a great deal of unfounded confidence 

-------------------

Here is what Wiki has to say about my very good friend Rania.

I am certain she won't mind what I have already said, but I will wait for herself to tell you about how we met and why we enjoy each others company so much. She will join U75 if I put my laptop in her hands.

Today got better. Two big fat buds of quality from the cannabis association dropped into my hands 

I am beginning to believe the better my painting gets, the better my life is going to get.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 14, 2017)

Yeah keep the updates coming Stan, always entertains me. Thanks.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 14, 2017)

Great stuff.  Don't know how I missed your last 10 or so updates until tonight.  Will book my next touristy escape to Ibiza next week.  Hopefully catch you there September if you're still around.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 15, 2017)

Let me show you around my house 



Centrally located studio apartment comprising of outdoor terrace (to the right), lounge/salon, bedroom. 24/7 free WiFi and electricity. Rent free until March.

Owners are more than happy for me to make use of the place until it re-opens in March. My mate Craig is next door at the trendy gastro bar. Justin the violinist is opposite in my clients shed whilst the building is being reformed. We have 24 hour CCTV. Anyone stupid enough to mess with any of us gets the full force of Three street toughened, no prisoner taking hard fucks. We have never been bothered. 

It looks like each painting is going to take a month, so I am looking for a Two year lease on a small industrial unit on the edge of town. Hopefully, help will come from an existing client. Small industrial unit will be converted into studio with kitchen and shower. Beds are very easy - old wooden pallets with cheap mattress. My street mates will be invited to stay also.

I'll introduce you to some of the more interesting street folk here. They come from all sorts of backgrounds with various life stories. The eldest, Christian from Germany has just turned 75. Tough as they come, but very aware that the end is coming closer by the day. He spent most of his working life in the UK on building sites until he was run over by a digger smashing his hip. Compensation payment was enough to buy a small house at the time, but he chose to go travelling. He is fluent in German, English, French, Spanish, Cantonese and Italian with plenty of other language knowledge. Good conversation most of the time, however the odd vodka binge tends to end at the police station, or with him in the gutter after losing everything. He drinks only.

My guess is that over 50% of people living on the streets here are heroin users, or on Methadone programmes. Tranquilisers are prescribed easily here also. I find it incredibly sad to watch. Bright, intelligent people spending their lives begging for the next €5 fix to get them through the next Two hour begging session for the next €5 fix.

My mate Craig is just a drinker. He is on the up. When I arrived here this time he looked as though he was about to die. Got cooking. Got him eating. Got him in the routine of going to Carritas and Cruz Roja everyday. He now looks positively healthy. Has applied for his first passport in 15 years (he has been stuck here all of that time, mostly living on the streets). He is thinking about joining a work programme which operates on an old finca here. And, he is talking about what he might do if he goes home to Manchester. It isn't all about people giving in to drugs and booze. Some can get out of it and find their ambition.

I have a whole day to paint without having to worry about cash. Beautiful day, just a little breezy


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 15, 2017)

Good to hear things are improving for Craig.


----------



## angusmcfangus (Jan 15, 2017)

Did she bring the bike back Stan?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 15, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Good to hear things are improving for Craig.



He's well on it  Looking good. Talking sense (he even remembers you). Down to Three, or Four small cans of weak beer a day. Quite happy just reading his romantic novels whilst I paint. The guy has always tried his best to look after me whenever I have been here. More than happy to be able to return a little help.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 15, 2017)

angusmcfangus said:


> Did she bring the bike back Stan?





Bike is now Rania's. Her boss/landlord/lover/ paid me for it. She couldn't let it go. Where's a Dutch girl supposed to go without a bicycle?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 16, 2017)

Putting textures and details in to see how they affect the bigger picture. May well be finished by the end of the week (weather permitting). I want the finished painting to take the viewer on a journey finding their own story, but I don't want the details to distract from the harmony of the entire thing (the harmony will come - this is still in a very experimental stage even though I have a very clear idea in my own mind. It will change much hour by hour from here).

Set-up in a quiet spot, but this is a small town. I have already been joined by one of the many street folk here. I don't mind them watching me and 'sharing' my beers and food, the problem only comes when too many gather. Local businesses don't like it.

 

I'm trying to make a line of trees along the skyline drape like a necklace of gems


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 17, 2017)

Cold, wet and windy. Doubt the paints will be coming out today. Study time. Just sit here drinking, smoking and eating cheese triangle sarnies whilst carefully looking at what exactly is happening in the painting. A detail...


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 17, 2017)

17th - 27th September are my dates for this year.  Should be meeting up with a few Spotlighters (maybe Chelle who you met last year) and a couple of colleagues might join me for a few days - though I suspect they're all talk.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 17, 2017)

Johnny Vodka said:


> 17th - 27th September...





Look forwards to catching up. No doubt I will be here. May take a few excursions in the meantime, and I will be expected to fit into other peoples travel plans at times, but Ibiza is going to be my base for a couple of years. Amnesia, Heart and Pacha are all guest list options 

-------------------------------


Haven't made a penny today, but amongst the gifts that came my way...

*Loaf of dark rye bread.
*Selection of tinned fish (mussels, sardines, tuna etc).
*Box of salt & vinegar and cheese & onion crisps.
*Half a dozen mandarins.
*Pot of salmon pate and pot of tuna pate.
*Pair of thick, quality winter hiking socks.
*Serious quality sleeping bag - a gift from a client. She also bought one for my mate Craig who quickly made his way to the shop of purchase looking for a refund  They offered an exchange, so he is now the proud owner of an €80 pair of hiking boots. I am sure my client would only appreciate his resourcefulness!

I have to get on the cash making front tomorrow. Looks like rain (or, even snow).


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 17, 2017)

Snow in Ibiza would be pretty flipping strange, but it seems it has happened before!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 18, 2017)

Bit of a shitty, wobbly small detail of work in progress. It is dark, cold, wet and windy. It is fucking well horrible TBH. But, hey - I am doing it! Living the dream of an artist in Ibiza 

 

Camera cold and shaky also. People are beginning to see that I'm serious. Painting as an entire thing is coming together very quickly and harmoniously now. Brought the oil and expensive paints out for the first time today. Gonna go fucking crazy with the ultra marine tomorrow. Rain, or no rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 19, 2017)

Oh dear  Grim, grim, grim. More uprooted trees. The only people walking about this morning were media peeps recording the damage. All the talk is of the exceptionally bad winter. All building sites are shut down. Few bars brave enough to open. And, the forecast looks pretty bleak until this time next week. I have to make cash. I will think of something.

 

On the plus side we have just been handed keys to a flat above a posh kebab place. Deal is we have to lock-up the shop at 4.30pm, then open up at 7.30am. Work may be on offer also. If I just do a bit of cleaning, gain their trust etc, perhaps they will pay me to do a bit of sign writing, or painting and decorating. Obviously, I would sooner be finishing my painting, but conditions are simply unworkable ATM and I am cashless!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 20, 2017)

Progress.

I have introduced a stork. Not sure why, and I know there are no storks in Ibiza (perhaps it is a flamingo. They have flamingos here).



Checked the posh kebab shop for sleeping last night. Where's the catch? What do we have to do? We wake at 7.30am and then what? The place was chaos. It is basically still a building site. Then I saw the staircase. A 3 Meter rise of about 20 solid glass steps. Every single one of them from top to bottom a potential killer. No banister. No handrail. Nothing but a concrete floor below (if you're lucky) to take your fall after catching your head on the corner of a slab of glass. Covered in dust and shit. NO FUCKING WAY AM I SLEEPING IN THE SAME BUILDING AS THE SCARIEST STAIRCASE IN THE WORLD!

So, I am still looking for a shed/industrial unit. I need to buy new white paint also.

Weather is still grim. Cash is very difficult, but somehow I am surviving on gifts.

My mate Craig went for the kebab shop bed option. He was woken at 6.45am and given a hard hat and gloves - "let's get to work". He handed the keys back.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 21, 2017)

RainWindColdWetRainWindColdWet......................................

Most sane people would have given up by now. I am not sane, and I don't really have an option anyway 

I have exactly Four Cents left. Nothing I can do other than wait for better weather and a miracle.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 21, 2017)

Winter style, Ibiza 2017.



Note the use of friendly colours and genuine Rayban Wayfarers to set me apart from other terrorists and anti Trump demonstration attendees.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 22, 2017)

Another tree falls. Shame. The developers did all they could to protect the trees, just very unlucky with the weather. Placa des Parc was the only place for me that held any charm here (within contemporary Ibiza town). The trees offered much appreciated shade in summer. I guess new ones will grow in time.

What with all the redevelopment work going on, the maze of ever changing fences around the regular walkways, and the almighty shit weather, everyone is a little down. Not much positive energy about. On top of that I have almost finished the first painting. Perhaps Two, or Three more days. The closer I get to finishing the more emotionally drained I feel. It is a very difficult thing to explain even to other artists, so probably little point in me trying to explain, but it is almost like a prolonged drug come down. When I collect my cash I shall be calling my friend for a countryside picnic, or summat.

An existing client has asked me to call her when I have finished. She wants me to 'explain' the painting to her. I can do that sort of bullshit no problem. If she wants it I will convert the cash into a quality camera to photograph all paintings for reproduction as prints. I have a very solid plan here. Hopefully, she will also help me find an industrial unit - more on this plan later. It is a fucking genius plan 

Skint. Mentally down there somewhere. Not painfully so. Just melancholic in a very subdued and harmless sort of way. Good times are very close now. Five weeks away from comfort is my own guess. We shall see????????????????????????????????


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 24, 2017)

On the home run with this one. Still taking longer than planned due to the weather, but that allows plenty of time to consider what next. Supposed to be dry tomorrow. Not a good photograph.

 

Think I need to move the dog. It is Milo - he is important to the story, so I can't delete him.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 25, 2017)

Slightly better photograph of the painting. Working with laptop webcam until I win the lottery, or convert this painting in to an XT2. Every single penny counts until then. I have got my outgoings down to virtually €0! Surviving quite happily on about €1.50 a day (until I have to buy new paint and stuff). Had to make many sacrifices, but it is worth it - I have totally freedom to work on paintings. Good weather has returned also. Sleeping arrangement should be good for another Six weeks if needed.

I want a large shed/small industrial unit. A Fujifilm XT2, and a Canon A2 12 colour inkjet printer with lots of inks and huge packs of Somerset Velvet paper. Think that is about a €5K dream. Let's say Two paintings sold at good money with a few orders for prints. I have 64 Cents already


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 25, 2017)

Fixed the dog.

This could well be finished tomorrow. Just details, tidying and working the light. It will change much with tiny brush strokes. May even collect cash for the weekend ready to start Goddess Nº2 on Monday.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 26, 2017)

Nowhere near finished. I'm just enjoying myself detailing, working the light, adding texture etc. No rush! This thread has little to do with travel now. It is a small place - not a lot to travel around, but some hidden Ibiza secrets will come this way soon.

In the meantime check-out my pallet 

 

Thanks to a birthday bonus from a very generous friend I can enjoy my day taking a day trip somewhere interesting with beautiful company. There are actually some very special hidden corners still on this island. I could document something like that, or introduce you to some of my itinerant friends and let them tell you how they find work here, and why they find work here. It isn't easy. For next week. Before then I will finish my painting and get it photographed properly, or borrow a decent camera.

Let me know when it is time to end this thread. I could quite happily start another in Art and Photography and Stuff.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 26, 2017)

What's it like there over Easter Stan?  missus and I are considering a long weekend there/then.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 26, 2017)

Numbers said:


> What's it like there over Easter Stan?  missus and I are considering a long weekend there/then.



I think Holy Sunday falls on April 16th this year which means Semana Santa, Holy week is the 7 days running up to that. I am told that they do processions here, but it is nothing like Granada, or Seville. However, it is still THE BIG holiday week for the vast majority of Spanish people, so it will be busy and prices will rise. It will be lively and fun.

Weather wise, end of April through to beginning of May is rainy season, but it is generally warm with showers rather than persistent wet stuff. There has been so much rain here already this year, so most people are expecting a dry spring, but hey... nature and that. You would be very unlucky not to get good sunny beach days. No more than a light jacket for evenings on the terraces.

Book early - prices will only increase.

e2a; The current redevelopment of the main squares in Ibiza town (Placa des Parc, and Vara de Rey) should be complete by April, but this is Spain. Sure there will be hell if they are not finished!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 27, 2017)

My 'studio' and 'home' seems to have become a popular social hangout. Not conducive to painting, but good company is always welcomed. Hopefully, I can introduce some later.

Day off. The weather went a bit shit again. Not too cold mind, and we have a dry den.

On a bleaker note, some poor sod copped it last night. Found dead on a bench just a couple of Hundred Meters away from where we were sleeping. Nobody is quite sure who it was yet. We all know each other but, we are refusing to believe it is the German guy we have been told it was. I have lost count of the number of people I have known here who have died on the street. 9 times out of 10 it comes down to drugs. Specifically heroin  Sadly, this is an all to common part of life when you spend as much time on the street as I do.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 28, 2017)

Homeless bum artist feeding the birds 

20170128 132737

Can't embed.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 28, 2017)

OK.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 29, 2017)

Beautiful weather is back just in time for my Birthday. Rania has been filming me whilst she sings. She has now gone to the hills to find a quiet place to record a song. I'll post it here later. I am painting symbolic flowers 



Think this painting is very nearly finished.

Back to alternative Ibiza: Rania has found a place close to where the club Amnesia is. An old finca with land and teepees. €300/month gets you your own teepee and use of all facilities in the farmhouse. She is joining a work programme operated by a charity organisation. In return for Three hours a day, Five days a week you get €350 a month cash, meals and use of other services. Work is mostly gardening and land maintenance, or sorting donated clothes in the warehouse. She will document all on her FB page - a link will come for anyone interested. It is a good deal - all afternoon and evening you have to yourself to do your own thing, or make other cash. I will visit the teepee site myself once she has settled.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 1, 2017)

The contemporary band of travelling artist and musician folk.

Already spending time with Rania who I first met in Malaga, and today another Malaga reunion with my friend Bo from Mutefish.MUTEFISH

We just shared beers and food remembering the tough January in Malaga Two years ago when we were barely making enough to cover bed, food, beer and smokes. When he isn't playing on tour with the band, Bo works the streets with his mandolin on a loop pedal. Fabulous sound. Perfect for busy streets.

More and more people are living this nomadic life. Not for the money, but we all need enough to survive. Now I know through experience that people are not going to give me coins for having a good time painting what I want to paint in the sunshine. I am 'finishing' the first painting in various places around Ibiza whilst handing out pamphlets. I need to save €100 for canvas Nº2 - A large 2 Meter x 1 Meter piece. I have everything else I need. Then, I need to get some prints of the first picture printed. No decent money in this yet, but I am surviving very happily meeting old friends in the sunshine, and waiting for my big clients to return. Big shed is getting closer.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 3, 2017)

Painting 1 of 21 is now properly finished. Found a nice place in Parque de Paz to paint. Very relaxing with few interruptions. Enjoyed myself so much I forgot about money. I am not making a penny on the street doing this in winter. First large oil painting I have completed for over Five years! Here is where I left it then...



Suza and Milo. V7 is very different in style. Took me a while to get back into the groove I wanted to be in.

Three takers are waiting for paintings, but we have yet to talk about money seriously. This bit I find very difficult. I know what I need to make, but at the same time I enjoy it so much it just doesn't feel like work I should get paid for. Pretty sure prints will bring in cash. Each painting is going to cost around €300 in materials alone. Looks like each will take a month to complete. This is not going to be easy.

Anyway, next up will be a re-working of Steffi and the Prickly Pear at about 1.7 Meters x 1 Meter.


I appreciate this thread seems to be becoming less about travel and more about me and my art. Hopefully, I can make it more relevant to travelling by introducing you to other itinerants lives. It isn't just about street art and street musicians. It is also about Premier League opera players and the like. You would be surprised at the mix within these nomadic circles. Interesting Travel stuff will return.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 9, 2017)

Fooking freezin!

Like Scotland fookin freezin. WTF? The other night I was sweating and tossing blankets away. Cold camping tonight.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 10, 2017)

This may just read like a bit of a rant. I feel it is an important insight into how I live as a travelling artist, and all the stuff I have to deal with. Used to put things like this on my blog, but prefer to keep my blog less cluttered these days.

I just fell out with Rania. Obviously, I am saddened - I like her much. However, she has crossed too many boundaries. Hopefully she is big enough to get over it and appreciate where I am coming from.

My 'sleeping arrangements' and studio is occupied with the owners permission. A small pedestrian street with bars and resto's. Lots of terraces, and a slow trickle of passers-by. People may stop and watch me. Have a chat. Potentially order a sketch, painting even, or just drop a coin. I am not a nuisance to anyone. The local businesses have no objection. Some even recognise the extra interest I am providing.

I do not want people coming up to my potential clients asking for money, cigarettes, or trying to sell drugs. No begging. For one thing I may lose a customer. For another, the bar owners may get pissed off with people upsetting the chilled ambience. Rania has been asking people for cigarettes whilst sitting with me when I paint.

I do not want people to introduce random drug addicted/alcoholic strangers to where I sleep with my valuables and paintings. Twice I have been woken at early hours by people wanting beer, tobacco, or cash. Rania brought these people.

My place is discrete and clean. I pack everything away where it will not be noticed. Rania is a bit of a hoarder. She has left with me a large suitcase, several bags and a chair (which I specifically told her she couldn't leave) with me. It makes my place look very obviously like a homeless den - not a good image for business for myself, or the bars.

Personally, I don't understand why I should have to point out common decency and respect, but I do, and when I do people get very offended and start off on a 'the streets are for everyone - what gives you the right to tell me what I can and can't do here' sort of rant. This makes me feel guilty. It is very, very difficult trying to keep everybody happy and protecting your own peace (and safety).

Hope she gets over it. She is a very temperamental sort mind. Much as I like her, I have to put my own interests first in this instance.

There are many people with issues on these streets. It is like walking on egg shells much of the time.


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 11, 2017)

Sorry you've been having problems Stan.
I think maybe you are a bit too kind hearted with people and they take advantage of you.
Is it possible for you to be friendly without being too accomodating?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 11, 2017)

blossie33 said:


> Sorry you've been having problems Stan.
> I think maybe you are a bit too kind hearted with people and they take advantage of you.
> Is it possible for you to be friendly without being too accomodating?



Well thanks 

No big problems really. Nothing I am not used to dealing with. Just a bit under the weather ATM - windy every bloody day. Gets to everyone. Gusts whipping round every corner blowing dust and shit about from all the building sites. Fences still up all over town. People will be very glad when this has finished.

Ibiza off season is nothing more than a small provincial, Spanish city. No tourists, no parties, just everyday folk doing everyday stuff. I like that, but I am not feeling the community spirit here this year. The more I look at taking on a lease for a studio, or industrial unit, the more I realise Ibiza is just a temporary plan for me. If I am going to commit to a long term plan I should probably look at returning to Granada. Here for the year at least now. Probably without shed.

Onwards and upwards!

Waiting to start painting 2, and getting prints done. All should be much easier from now on. Trees are beginning to produce fresh buds - the worst of the weather has passed. Possibly. Spring can be wet, but warm at least.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 15, 2017)

Sold for quite a lot of money. Borrowed someones expensive Samsung Note 4 to photograph this in good light. I do not want to mention the black lines to them!

Will photograph it properly for prints in the next few days.

 
Obviously, photograph is not doing it justice. I am happy. People like it. It has sold. That is all that matters immediately. Tough going, but I am getting there. Plan is to use this painting as a 'prop' whilst selling prints (€220 for a signed, limited edition, archival print, or, a Tenner for a small, litho print at A5), and completing the next 20 paintings. I HAVE TO DO IT ALL AGAIN 20 TIMES!!! This could be a very long year. I may lose weight. Possibly.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 15, 2017)

Oh! It is OK. Myself and Paint.net put those black lines there


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 15, 2017)

Some details...

 

 

 


Just for the lols, I will post my own critique later after a couple of beers and something 

I'd like to say "I haven't a bloody clue what goes on in my painting mind", but I know all full to well where it is all coming from!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 15, 2017)

OK. Here we go...

Evolution of a Goddess/Maya/Suza and Milo. V7.
AKA 'Middle aged artist going through heterosexual, midlife crisis'.

An explanation.

There is very obviously a running narrative starting from the bottom left hand corner. The colours are bold, confrontational, and yet harmonious at the same time. Blood runs to purity. Light washes all. I'll start with the symbolism. Most important are the snakes, or serpents. Almost always, in almost every World culture snakes represent wisdom, or knowledge. The reason I like Suza so much is for a mind that is Ten times more clever than mine. This is partly why she is Maya - Goddess of the Earth.

Fertility is the riding theme. The cycles of life. Suza stands with one foot in water, one foot on the earth and all else bathed in fire by the brightest star. Milo is her son. The flower and the butterfly are her daughters. They play safely whilst the stork (probably me) stands on guard to provide food whenever needed. He is managing whilst Suza creates.

The tree is a mirror into an external universe. A hole as deep as the unknown sky and the ground we walk. Both are infinite and beyond belief. A far away constellation of stars and atoms. The river is a continuous flow - it must never stop. From the mountains to the sea, or from my bollocks through the tubes to the fertile egg. I think they must be sperms.

This painting was completed with a very specific client in mind. Hope you like it mate 

--/ e2a; I forgot to mention that the last few posts need to be read and viewed whilst listening to the genius Terry Hall as posted above. Happier Times!


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 16, 2017)

I particularly like the detail of the trees on the hill


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 18, 2017)

Last post from me on this thread. It's a good read!

Thanks blossie33, many people seem to like that corner. I'm very happy that many people like the painting as a whole.

I have been posting here for a couple of reasons. Firstly, and most importantly to myself is that there is a record I can read back through myself if I ever dare. Secondly, I didn't want to post in all honesty on my blog - some of my clients read my blog with very different expectations. Some of my clients read here. I guess the Third reason of a couple rather than a few is that many people I consider friends are here. U75 has been a great comfort at times.

I hope people see the whole picture - not just the lazy, boozy me having fun in the sunshine. I work hard for this life. 99% of that work goes totally unrecognised.

Today was a nice day. But, my mate (who was almost dead when I found him) kept going on about strange smells. He has lived on the streets for the majority of his adult life. You have to be hard to do that. Stay tough. Always be perceived by others as being tough. Possibly, the biggest sacrifice street people make is personal space. There is no bedroom to lock yourself in when you are down, down, down. We all go there sometimes.

This evening he came and found me. Distressed because he had been given a jumbled message about contacting the hospital. Eventually, we get to the bottom of the bad news. His twin sister died today from a heart attack. I have no warm, safe room to offer. No hot mugs of tea, or whisky. He just came and found me to cry.

He can use my phone. He can use my laptop, take my shoulder - whatever. He knows everything here is confidential (beyond me telling you lot without putting any names - I tell you lot, because I need a release also). I am not going to judge him in anyway. Others will, because he is a street person and obviously an alcoholic, or drug addict just trying another sympathy vote for his next fix. I know him very well. He is very welcome at any time 24/7 to open up to me, tell the truth he is trying to deal with, or just tell me his fantasies - I am good company for him always.

This is not work of course. I don't expect recompense. I like to be able to help if I can, or just provide a little support. His twin sister has just died. He doesn't have good family relationships and has made many mistakes in his past, but hey... for one thing he always listens to me when I pull him up on a view he expresses which I don't like. For giving me that much respect he can expect all I can give.

I guess we will drink tonight and deal with tomorrow as it comes.

Alternative Ibiza could go on and on, but if you haven't got the point by now...

--/I like the thread. It has good humour and wisdom.

Next adventure may well be here, or just on my blog. Thanks for this one U75.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 18, 2017)

Aw, keep posting. Its a ray of creative sunshine and an adventure tale. Would be missed.

(sorry about yer mates loss)


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 19, 2017)

Yes indeed, please keep posting.
Sorry about your friend


----------



## Crispy (Feb 19, 2017)

This thread is on my subscriptions and so will the next one 

Keep on keeping on stan!


----------



## JCB (Mar 13, 2017)

Donde es stanenio


----------



## Supine (Mar 13, 2017)

What's up Stan. Need a thead, you're adventures are my soap opera. Don't force me to watch corentation street man!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm around in other places. To close this thread...

I have spent almost an entire year cycle on this island. Winter was very tough financially, and the extra bad weather was no fun. Placa des Parc has reopened with a very bland, soulless look. Fewer seats, fewer trees and extra bright lighting to deter illicit traders.

The island is warming up. My phone has started ringing again - my clients are back. I've just bought a huge €100 framed canvas for my next Goddess and a 4 Meter x 2.20 Meter canvas for a job for a bar. That will keep me busy and cash happy for a couple of weeks.

The down side? All the new wronguns will be returning to town soon. All the regular street people here know me, like me, respect me and know not to mess with me. More importantly, they know I am good for help at any time. The new crowd will not give a shit!

People are arriving with C.V.s looking for work for the season - now is recruiting time.

My free bed is good for just another 11 days. With all the shit I am now lugging around town I need to find a secure place soon. This is much more important in summer than winter. Ibiza is 24 hour drug and booze filled craziness in summer. No point whatsoever trying to find a safe place to camp out.

My best clients here are opening a fitness club that will open onto the beach. Peddle your way to body perfection whilst sipping on a €10 bottle of water watching the sun set over the Med'. I don't get it.

This is a very peculiar place to live and watch. I'm in until I have at least 21 large paintings finished. Largest gallery on the island have already found me. Tough winter, but nobody could miss me - mission accomplished.

Can't wait for familiar good faces to return. It makes a huge difference. And, it will be extra nice to see fellow urbanites yet again  Look forwards to that.

I could write much more, but I need a new thread. Probably going to transfer to 'Art' here on U75, wake my blog up, and, and, and... look out for *TheWorldsMostExpensiveChocolate*. This one is going to be especially good fun and highly lucrative, or messy 

Thanks.


----------



## Riklet (Oct 5, 2017)

Seen some cheap flights for December.

Would Stan and others actually recommend off-season Ibiza? It looks like it could be fun eh! Chilled and interesting a few weeks before xmas...


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 8, 2018)

I am off there tomorrow for a week...


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 7, 2019)

Back to Ibiza in 9 weeks time.  Might as well bump this thread.   Any other urbs still go?


----------

